# Lowryder Dwarf Mix HPS & CFL Grow



## Fyfe (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi All at RIU, 

I started my grow last night which will be Lowryder Dwarf Mix. 

i will be growing 5 reqular seeds.
Using a 70w HPS with some CFL's for side lighting. 
Soil im using is nothing special (B&Q) it already has food in it for the first 4-6 weeks and iv never had any problems with nute burn on any of the house plants or previous plants so i'l use it for the lowryders. 

below are the very exiting pics i have so far (not)

pics of the plants/pots and the freebies i got from Everyonedoesit. freebies were 5 pack of swiss mix seeds, a free wooden pipe and free wristband. 

So please anyone interested pull up a chair and i welcome any advise and await the first batch of criticism  (there's always one)


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2008)

yep ur link in ur sig works ok lol, Puff puff pass back>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 
subscribed, got a chair lol im expecting a parcel from everybodydoes it.com today, a 420 scope, wonders if ill get some feebees lol.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 9, 2008)

glad it does 

>>>>>>>>>>>>> yoink puff puff puffffffffff  passback 

Welcome anway mr west, 

can i ask is your name from kayne west? just everytime i read your name i think of 'wake up mr west!' 

postman not been yet today in your area?

Edit: why the hell is there a pic of my car there?????????????


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2008)

i was talkin to my gf bout ur car, is it a one series bmw?
Im only smoking clean soapbar hash at the min so yoink away lol, here do yaself one lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>3quarters of soap and some skins lol


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 9, 2008)

you and me both mate, so were the soapbar crew? green is like chicken teeth where i live doesn't exist or if it does they want 40 an eigth!

no she's a 3 series mate, 318ti 3 door compact. i love it to bits. you like?


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 10, 2008)

Well nothing's happened with the seeds yet, early days though. 

my light arrived last night so everything else got left and i started on my grow box/cupboard. 

Iv got that reflective sheeting up. the stuff thats black one side and white on the other. i will get some mylar at some point but this will do for now. 

The light runs really cool with it being low wattage so i can near enough put my hand an inch from the bulb and its not uncomfortable. it seems really bright though! 

anyway, i bought a camera last week but my g/f has lost it somewhere, so only a crappy camera phone pic of the the room with the light on and the old plants in there. there all female and i really dont want to kill them but i just dont have the space to grow them. i'l try find them a home before i chop chop.


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2008)

ah it was the compact thing that threw me lol. 1.8?? 4 or 6 cyliders? I love german cars they the best. I origanl had fred west as my avatar but i got kreeped out by it lol i then had an old batman pic but it was too camp. can u look directly into the sun? its not too bright for the plants just our eyes lol, I always come away from my drobe blind with spots infront of my eyes lmao.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 10, 2008)

mr west said:


> ah it was the compact thing that threw me lol. 1.8?? 4 or 6 cyliders? I love german cars they the best. I origanl had fred west as my avatar but i got kreeped out by it lol i then had an old batman pic but it was too camp. can u look directly into the sun? its not too bright for the plants just our eyes lol, I always come away from my drobe blind with spots infront of my eyes lmao.


its 1.9 registered 1896cc i thought it was a 1.8 though? and i think its 4 cylinder mate. 141bhp and weighs less than a ton. 

i didnt know who fred west was till i just googled him  freaky picture!

no i never meant that it might hurt the plants i was just surprised about how bright it was as i wasnt expecting it


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 10, 2008)

Mr West did you get your parcel? any freebies?


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2008)

cool cool cool. my old man had a 325i, wich i ragged the hell out of, beutifull car man. Yeah fred was a bit of a bad boy to say the least lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2008)

loved that car till my dad broadsided it in front of an arctic lol, still drove ok after but had a big arctic size dent in the off side lol


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 10, 2008)

lmao artic size dent 

i love the rear wheel srive in the bm's i hate it if i have to drive a front wheel car its just not the same.

what car you have yourself?


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2008)

lmao i drive a 07 golf 1.6 fsi motorbility car lol


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 10, 2008)

what a motorbility? is that easy access for disabled? like mobility? sorry for the stupid question


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2008)

yeah its the charity who helps u get a car wen ur on benifits, the right kind of benifits ie. higher rate of mobility allowance.


----------



## Dr.X (Oct 10, 2008)

i think ill pull up a chair for this one too , interested to see the outcome of the lowryder as was thinking of growing lowryder#2 for my next grow, currently i got a Big Bud Northern Lights female about 4-5 weeks away from the big chop. Good luck man.


----------



## Dr.X (Oct 10, 2008)

also your right about rwd/fwd thing, i used to have a 320i e30 bmw, absolutely loved it, drifting is so much fun, then i went back to my other car (mk3 escort) coz its quicker but its not as much fun not getting the arse out on corners! lol


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 10, 2008)

Dr.X said:


> i think ill pull up a chair for this one too , interested to see the outcome of the lowryder as was thinking of growing lowryder#2 for my next grow, currently i got a Big Bud Northern Lights female about 4-5 weeks away from the big chop. Good luck man.


Take a seat Dr X, glad to have someone else looking in. yeh i couldnt choose which lowryder to grow so i just got a mix. i think theres lowryder 1 & 2 in there and also some other breeds that dont have names 

I'l have a skeet at your grow to.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 10, 2008)

mr west said:


> yeah its the charity who helps u get a car wen ur on benifits, the right kind of benifits ie. higher rate of mobility allowance.


i get ya now  
so i take it it dont cost you anything? or is it like a rental kinda thing?


----------



## Londoner (Oct 10, 2008)

Settled in with ma beanbag mate, iv had a look in ya fridge n its a bit bare though lol.

Lookin good Fyfe man ATB

Cant wait to see the outcome of this LR mix you got and see what kind of crosses and phenos you get.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 10, 2008)

glad you made it londoner, make yourself comfy!
i sent the missus for the munchies so fridge will be full soon. 

i know i cant wait till there all growing and i can see the diffrences between them. some of the seeds had alot of diffrences in them. size & pattern. 

dont know what to do with that swiss mix i got free. im never going to grow them.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey can anyone tell me how to use these timers?

i had the instruction but i lost them. i know that i have to press however many of the bits down but.... oh i dunno

help pleeeeeeease 

forgot tha link http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/24-HOUR-PLUG-IN-MAINS-TIMER-CLOCK-HOME-SECURITY-BNIP_W0QQitemZ260298009785QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260298009785&_trkparms=72:1301|39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Londoner (Oct 10, 2008)

Right you see the black little arrow in the centre white circle, you turn the dial and set that so its pointing to the current time, then you set it for when you want the light to come on and off, on those its in 15min increments, push the little tabs down(towards the centre) for off, and up (towards the outside) for on. 

They normally have a switch for timed or constant on or off, obviously you want it on timed(normally represented by a little pic of a clock).

Bear in mind those timers have no battery backup, so if you turn it off at the plug switch, or you have a powercut, or like me and forget to top up the lecky key  then you need to reset the time.

And if you go any more than 250w with hps or cfl's then youl need to run it in conjunction with a contactor/relay, 250w and above hps's fry those timers and weld the timers contacts permenantly on!! Disaster if your in flower!!!


----------



## Londoner (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh and you can send me the free seeds you got  il grow em out!! JK


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 10, 2008)

ok well when i got it all teh little tabs are up. they can be pushed down twice. so the first click is to tell it how many hours i want it to stay on and the second click is to tell it how many to go off? am i right. 

mate if you want them i'l send you them?


----------



## Dr.X (Oct 10, 2008)

just click a few of them down and then plug it in and turn it by hand, when the lights click off or on look at the dial to see which ones are up or down and then youll be able to tell which ones for on which for off.


----------



## mr west (Oct 11, 2008)

ive blown 3 timers with my lill 250w mh, i had to buy a more expensive one. Check the rating on the timer.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 11, 2008)

Ive used timers rated at over 3100w but my old 250hps still used to fry them, its the high amps of the initial start up current of the HID's that kills them. 

Grasslin timers are the best and will handle a 250 HID, still its advisable to use a contactor/relay just for peace of mind if nothing else.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 11, 2008)

Morning >>>>>>>>>>>>>  anyone?

i gave up before i even started trying to work it out and went and bought a didital one 

oh and the new ones 600w rated i think mate. 

speaking of blowing things i plugged a liitle strip light in the 4xadapter last night and when i turned it on to try it it blew the fuse in the adapter and tripped all the sockets? safe to say its in the bin now  

seeds still havent shown there pretty faces through the soil yet hopefully they will be through by the end of the weekend. so far im just sorting out the grow cab. put some light fitting in ready for the cfl's.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 11, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Ive used timers rated at over 3100w but my old 250hps still used to fry them, its the high amps of the initial start up current of the HID's that kills them.
> 
> Grasslin timers are the best and will handle a 250 HID, still its advisable to use a contactor/relay just for peace of mind if nothing else.



i dont think i'l be too bad though mate as its only a 70w im working with and couple of little cfl's? 

Fridge is restocked too people.


----------



## ganjalova (Oct 11, 2008)

Damn Thats Crazy.. FyFe im growing Lowryder Dwarf Mix Mix Too...they are 2 1/2 weeks old now.. will keep a eye on this one...good luck with your grow..


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 11, 2008)

ganjalova said:


> Damn Thats Crazy.. FyFe im growing Lowryder Dwarf Mix Mix Too...they are 2 1/2 weeks old now.. will keep a eye on this one...good luck with your grow..


I'l pop over and a have a read of your journal if you have one?
thanks man and good luck with yours to.


----------



## ganjalova (Oct 11, 2008)

i do my link is there below...thnx!!!


----------



## Londoner (Oct 11, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> Fridge is restocked too people.


And about bloody time too lol


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 11, 2008)

Londoner said:


> And about bloody time too lol


haha dont blame my blame the missus 

mate your avatar is just down right wrong


----------



## Londoner (Oct 11, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> haha dont blame my blame the missus
> 
> mate your avatar is just down right wrong


Lmfao!!


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 11, 2008)

it is it makes my stomach turn 

cracking day here though, some proper sunshine at last. 

sunny in your area londoner?


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 11, 2008)

lmao

that one takes the biscuit


----------



## Londoner (Oct 11, 2008)

Yea it is quite bright out here, gonna go for a blast on the bike in a bit, jump some steps n walls n generally piss people off lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 11, 2008)

Its blazing sunshine up here in the mids lol blue skies as far as u can see lol


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 11, 2008)

My hps bulb blew on me today so need to order another. Its gone all black on one side?


----------



## mr west (Oct 11, 2008)

oh dear mate, i gotta spare 400w hps if itll help while u wait


----------



## Londoner (Oct 11, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> My hps bulb blew on me today so need to order another. Its gone all black on one side?


Oh! What happened? Any ideas? Its brand new as well! Id phone the company up that you bought it from.


----------



## bobtokes (Oct 11, 2008)

just being nosey


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 13, 2008)

mr west said:


> oh dear mate, i gotta spare 400w hps if itll help while u wait


far to big for my grow cab mate but thank you for the offer very kind of ya. 

hoe was your weekend Mr West?


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 13, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Oh! What happened? Any ideas? Its brand new as well! Id phone the company up that you bought it from.



I think it must have had a good knock in transit mate? i only had it on once to test it out and i put my new seeds in there in there pots and switched the HPS off and just left the cfl's on. then when i went to turn the hps back on it wouldnt work and when i took the bulb out to start seeing if anything was wrong inside i noticed the bulb was all black on one side. 

I got it from that scl company that did the cheap 250 watters so i'l email them today asking for a replacement.


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2008)

you should at least man.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 13, 2008)

Lmao 

That picture is funny as shit man. 

i sent an email so just waiting to here back. i cant even order a replacement as my accounts not authorised yet and i cant order anything with the same email address it wont let me. Hope they get back to me.


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2008)

have u only got 1 email address? Least u have some lighting for the time being


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 13, 2008)

Well they all broke the soil today. not fully through yet but there on there way at least. 100% germination rate 

Here's a pic, again sorry for crappy pic i still cant find the camera. 

notice how the one on the left is purple? 

its completely purple stem and leaves? im guessing its not normal but its purple


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2008)

jus keep an eye on it, purp can be good and bad lol, id guess its nothing to worrie bout lol


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 13, 2008)

if they were all the same seeds i would worry more but its a mixed bag and some of the breeds never even got released? 

so i have two chances

a, its a new purple lowryder
b, its fucked up and prob grow a little, shrivel up, fall over & die

time will tell though.


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2008)

fingers crossed u got a purple lowryder dude


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 13, 2008)

wouldn't that be smart 

it would look real nice, one big nug of purple lowryder 

better not get my hopes up to much though.


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2008)

expect the worst and ur never disapointed lool


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 13, 2008)

Right well Ive found your journal! I hope the purple one is an exciting new veriety and not a retard lol! im going to get a mixed bag next I think 
Im going to look through the rest of your journal now...


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 13, 2008)

Glad you made it queenbee  i really hope it is to. Well im hopin this all turns out ok for me. If i does you will be able to see exactly what sort of variety you get from a mix bag. Hopefully when i get home they will all have opened there heads up. Really need my hps workin now though


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 13, 2008)

So mr west did you get any freebies with your scope? I forgot to ask.


----------



## ultimate procrastinator (Oct 13, 2008)

hey Fyfe thanks for poppin in on my grow, I'll probably post some pics this week.

good luck i'll be watching


----------



## ganjalova (Oct 13, 2008)

Hell yea Day one...my plants 19 days old now.... good luck with your babies....


----------



## NoobRyder (Oct 13, 2008)

hey hey, glad to see they've broken the surface, i was getting a bit worried when i saw 4 pages with no pics, thought you might have buried them 2" deep like me....DOH!. they all good now though.

sucks about the light bulb definetly contact them as they will be under waranty no doubt, i bought a 125w cfl on ebay to use for when they were babies, and it broke it transit, couldn't be arsed paying 4 quid to send it back, then another 4 to recieve it, so i just cut my losses and whacked the hps on.

lookin good anyway mate.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 14, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> if they were all the same seeds i would worry more but its a mixed bag and some of the breeds never even got released?
> 
> so i have two chances
> 
> ...


The purple one is more than likely struggling to uptake P (phosphorous) Fyfe.

When seedlings sprout they use lots of P to build an initial rootball, my seedlings often have a slightly purple stem and sometimes purple petioles (leaf stems), just until a rootball is established and the P consumption slows down.

Its highly unlikely that its any kind of purple LR pheno showing itself at this stage, even purple strains and crosses dont turn purple right until the very end, and some will only change colour if the temp is dropped by a couple of degrees in the final stages, simulating the coming winter and causing the plant tissue to change colour, just like the leaves on the trees come late autumn.

Job well done on the 100% sprout rate tho man, did you just stick em in the soil without any pre-germing?


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 14, 2008)

Well i slept in this morning and did exactly what londoner said i might do and forgot to put money on the electric key, (thank god for the emergency 3 squid) so they had extra dark period last night but im sure they will get over it. 

i forgot to take a pic this morning but its not all that exiting anyway. there all standing up now and the purple one is still purple, except its true leaves which are coming through are green so no purple plant me thinks. 

Reeeeealy need my f'ing hps bulb. eventually managed to get through to them this morning and there sending a new one out today, still have to wait a week for the post to get here though. 

Anyway, good morning to y'all


----------



## Londoner (Oct 14, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> *Well i slept in this morning and did exactly what londoner said i might do and forgot to put money on the electric key*, (thank god for the emergency 3 squid) so they had extra dark period last night but im sure they will get over it.
> 
> i forgot to take a pic this morning but its not all that exiting anyway. there all standing up now and the purple one is still purple, except its true leaves which are coming through are green so no purple plant me thinks.
> 
> ...


Good morning to you kind sir, and how are we today?

AAAAaaaarrrrgggghhhh glad im not the only one that forgets about the lecky key lmao thats funny, nah it wont cause them any harm at this stage lol

Glad theyre sending out another HPS lamp to ya, friggin to right!

Yep the purple one is probably starting to uptake sufficient P now, hence the new green growth.


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2008)

thats a bit sucky bout ur hps, my offer still stands i got a spare 400w and a spae 250w hps bulb u could borrow while u wait. My emergancy elecy is a fiver, thought they all were lol


----------



## Londoner (Oct 14, 2008)

Ner Ner, beat you all, my lecky emergency is 6 squids, gotta love EDF energy lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2008)

lol im with southern electric lol they good and cheap


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 14, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Good morning to you kind sir, and how are we today?
> 
> AAAAaaaarrrrgggghhhh glad im not the only one that forgets about the lecky key lmao thats funny, nah it wont cause them any harm at this stage lol
> 
> ...



im all good mate thank you. 

yeh i usually always remember except those times where you really need it to be kept on like if you have your work jeans in the dryer over night, or you grow plants  

yeh im abit gutted about having no HPS at the minute but shit happens 

and yeh i just popped them in the Ace B&Q soil and watered them with ph'd water and they all popped. i did this with all my other experimental bagseed fails and it worked everytime. im just to dam lazy to wait for a root then pot and wait for a shoot


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 14, 2008)

mr west said:


> thats a bit sucky bout ur hps, my offer still stands i got a spare 400w and a spae 250w hps bulb u could borrow while u wait. My emergancy elecy is a fiver, thought they all were lol


i would snatch up your offer mate if you werent so far away, i live on the little rock between ireland and the GB mainland. 

how come you all get 5 and 6 squid? im going to complain i want a fiver emergency


----------



## Londoner (Oct 14, 2008)

mr west said:


> lol im with southern electric lol they good and cheap


How much they charge you per kw/h mate?



Fyfe said:


> im all good mate thank you.
> 
> yeh i usually always remember except those times where you really need it to be kept on like if you have your work jeans in the dryer over night, or you grow plants
> 
> ...


Its the best way IMO, theres too much risk of damaging or infecting the taproot in some way with the stupid pre-germing methods, tho i always start mine in jiffy pellets as the compo i use can be too much for first stage sprouts, especially sats and sat doms.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 14, 2008)

it seems to work for me, i tried using the wool,towel method before but soem seeds never even showed face after a week so i decided any further ones i did i would just put in soil. 

where the hell do you find such pics londoner? 

i have a diffrent laugh everyday with your avatars and sig pics  quality


----------



## Londoner (Oct 14, 2008)

The thing is mother nature never designed seeds to sprout in tissue or in glasses of water lol it just sounds dumb to me, theyre made to sprout in soil or another solid medium, and iv always had a 100% sprout rate just putting seeds straight from the pack into jiffy pellets, with the exeption of my last church grow which only three sprouted due to GHS (ARSE-jan) sending out a dodgy batch of beans.

The pics are just random pics i come across browsing the net, or sometimes i do a google image search for a new avvy or sig pic.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 14, 2008)

The avatar im using now i got bollocked for using on another site yesterday and was told to remove it, had a big row with the moderator via pm's because theres no rules covering avvys and its my right to have my own choice of avatar, as long as its not offensive in any way, he said it could give people an epileptic fit lmao BS! I think the truth is he was stoned and it scared him lol.

The thing is im a paid subscriber to the site *and* i make regular donations to help with the costs of running the site as its non profit making.

Did i change it?? Did i fuck lmao he can kiss my big white hairy ass!


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 14, 2008)

Londoner said:


> The avatar im using now i got bollocked for using on another site yesterday and was told to remove it, had a big row with the moderator via pm's because theres no rules covering avvys and its my right to have my own choice of avatar, as long as its not offensive in any way, he said it could give people an epileptic fit lmao BS! I think the truth is he was stoned and it scared him lol.
> 
> The thing is im a paid subscriber to the site *and* i make regular donations to help with the costs of running the site as its non profit making.
> 
> Did i change it?? Did i fuck lmao he can kiss my big white hairy ass!


is this uk420 your referring to? 

for your avvy to cause an epy fit it would need to be speeded up about 10 to 15 times 

it is quite freaky though i can see why he was scared  

im bored!


----------



## Londoner (Oct 14, 2008)

Yep uk420 mate, its a great site but its a bit of a dictatorship at times, they run a real tight ship there, ya know were all stoners and like different things, thats just me, i like things that are freaky and different as iv got quite a dark side to me, but i am normal trust me  if theres such a thing as normal in this fucked up world we live in.

Yea my brother in law has epilepsy quite bad, although its mostly alcohol induced and self inflicted, but my avvy wouldnt start him off??

Oh well i reckon he had nightmares about it that night lol

Il change it on there today cos you gotta keep the locals happy eh


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 14, 2008)

we all have a dark side mate, wouldnt be human if we didnt. cant have a nice life by acting nice all the time


----------



## Londoner (Oct 14, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> we all have a dark side mate, wouldnt be human if we didnt. cant have a nice life by acting nice all the time


Precisely!  especially living in London, i wouldnt survive if i was nice all the time and conformed to everyones expectations of how somebody should be, i stick my middle finger up to that mate lol

I get so many anonymous -reps from cowards for being blunt with people and saying shit as i see it, but thats just the way that London these days has shaped me, and what they dont realise is, when they -rep me it just feeds me the fuel to be more of a duck hunt lol And i couldnt give flying fcuk about my rep, love me or hate me, i couldnt care less


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 14, 2008)

at the end of the day a reputation meter on a web forum means jack in the real world. 

i dont think iv ever received - rep? iv received 2 +reps but they were from you and mr west


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2008)

ur welcome lol


----------



## Londoner (Oct 14, 2008)

lol if you pull some nice LR crosses from them beans youl be getting a few more from me mate.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 14, 2008)

i dont think i ever did say thanks did i mr west? well thank you  j/k 

iv never had an oppertunity to use that smilie and its been bugging me so you got it sorry. 

well i'l be putting everything i have into these babies to try make sure they grow well. im lucky to have a family member who lives about 100yrds from me and he's been growing for as long as iv been alive so if it all goes pete tong i'l ask him to help sort it as well as you guys


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 14, 2008)

Thats well lucky! Youre sorted then! My dad grows great tomatoes but I cant really ask for gardening help lol


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 14, 2008)

QueenBee said:


> Thats well lucky! Youre sorted then! My dad grows great tomatoes but I cant really ask for gardening help lol


yeh its always handy to have someone so close by hopefully i wont need him though. 

yeh i dont think your dad would be pleased asking for advice on your plants  is he anti drugs?


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 14, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~
Lowryder Dwarf Mix HPS & CFL Grow​


Londoner said:


> The purple one is more than likely struggling to uptake P (phosphorous) Fyfe. When seedlings sprout they use lots of P to build an initial rootball, my seedlings often have a slightly purple stem and sometimes purple petioles (leaf stems), just until a rootball is established and the P consumption slows down.


 . . . . hmmm, intersting Londoner, sounds like good advice to me 

Fyfe mind if a Canuck joins in with you UK folks  I got my own beanbag for this one, or should I say I gotta go buy one, my other's at Londoner's 

Interested to see the outcome of the lowryder as I was thinking of growing a lowryder strain for my next grow









~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 14, 2008)

Lmao snakes, if your plants grow anything like your snake you shouldnt have any problems, crikey, wouldnt wanna wake up next to that first thing in the morning with a hangover   And your pc looks kinda similar to mine, i got the hp compaq one.


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 14, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


Londoner said:


> . . . . your pc looks kinda similar to mine, i got the hp compaq one.


 . . . . hehehe, Buddy is still harmless.

ya it's an HP compaq EVO D510



~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 14, 2008)

lol  eek, so at what point will buddy become harmfull?

I think mine is the D 530, what does the evo mean in yours?


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2008)

beautifull snake man, do u need a licence to keep him? Is that a cheetah i spy on ya screen lol, he has to be in on everything lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> i dont think i ever did say thanks did i mr west? well thank you  j/k
> 
> iv never had an oppertunity to use that smilie and its been bugging me so you got it sorry.


Im miffed mate or maybe im just stoned out my head lmao, whats the thanks for?  Glad i helped, or am i too dim to spot sarcasum? lol or jus to para to get the joke lmao. Puff ppuff passs quick dried skunk#1 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 15, 2008)

mr west said:


> Im miffed mate or maybe im just stoned out my head lmao, whats the thanks for?  Glad i helped, or am i too dim to spot sarcasum? lol or jus to para to get the joke lmao. Puff ppuff passs quick dried skunk#1 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



oh for the +rep  i... ah i dunno to stoned at the mo to try remember and explain. 

>>>>>>>>>> thanks puff puff pass back>>>>>>

. nice shit man.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 15, 2008)

yellowsnakes said:


> .
> ¤
> ~~~~~~~
> Lowryder Dwarf Mix HPS & CFL Grow​
> ...



Your more than welcome to join mate, everyones welcome. 
well if this all works out i will have several diffrent types of lowryder for you to look at. 

thats if my HPS comes before they get all stretchy, fall over and die


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 15, 2008)

iv been wanting a snake for years, closest iv got is leopard ghekko's. 

i cant get a snake here or should i say i cant afford to get a snake to where i live. they dont sell them here and i have to get all sorts of permits and pay fee's and licence's before i can get one over from uk mainland. i call BS.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 15, 2008)

pac man - Photos - x_vanilla_latte_x's Xanga Site

i found this and it may just be my sense of humor but i think its genius!


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 15, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


Londoner said:


> lol  eek, so at what point will buddy become harmfull?


 Buddy and his species can grow to 10', 50lbs + in captivity

Red Tail Boa Directory


He's at 4' now and growin fast. I got two cats that hang out at the computer with me too. Hehehe. They'll start lookin pretty tasty to him as he matures so I'll to be more carefull once he gets too about 7'.




Londoner said:


> I think mine is the D 530, what does the evo mean in yours?


haven't a clue on that one Londoner, sorry 


cheers to you mate 
~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 15, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


Fyfe said:


> . . . . i cant get a snake here or should i say i cant afford to get a snake to where i live. they dont sell them here and i have to get all sorts of permits and pay fee's and licence's before i can get one over from uk mainland. i call BS.


 . . . . wow, that's too bad. I wonder why it's like that where you live. Maybe they're scared of importing disease.


cheers to you mate 
~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## NoobRyder (Oct 16, 2008)

when we gettin a pic update fyfe?


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 16, 2008)

yeh sorry iv been forgetting to take pics of recently. i just looked and relised i havent put a pic up since the first started to show. i'l take some when i get home and upload them in the morning. 

my HPS bulb needs to hurry its ass up before they go stretchy. 
The highest watt cfl's i can buy anywhere on this god damn island is like 15w actual. i have 5 of them in there one for each plant so hope there not to bad.


----------



## NoobRyder (Oct 16, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> yeh sorry iv been forgetting to take pics of recently. i just looked and relised i havent put a pic up since the first started to show. i'l take some when i get home and upload them in the morning.
> 
> my HPS bulb needs to hurry its ass up before they go stretchy.
> The highest watt cfl's i can buy anywhere on this god damn island is like 15w actual. i have 5 of them in there one for each plant so hope there not to bad.


yeah, just get them litterally as close as poss withou touching the leaves, as there gonna need more way soon.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 16, 2008)

if my HPS bulb never blew after the first hours test they would have plenty of light 

still the cfl's are only temp, they will stay in there but the HPS is my main source of light. 

i dont think it will be here till at least saturday though.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 16, 2008)

yellowsnakes said:


> .
> ¤
> ~~~~~~~
> 
> ...



Well they used to sell snakes here a few years ago but then the company closed down that did them. so now its export from uk mainland and that where it gets expensive. 

i think its just the government's way of getting more money out of you for a pet.


----------



## juststartin (Oct 16, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> yeh sorry iv been forgetting to take pics of recently. i just looked and relised i havent put a pic up since the first started to show. i'l take some when i get home and upload them in the morning.
> 
> my HPS bulb needs to hurry its ass up before they go stretchy.
> The highest watt cfl's i can buy anywhere on this god damn island is like 15w actual. i have 5 of them in there one for each plant so hope there not to bad.


Yeah i thought i was just being a complete spastic but u really can't buy like 30-40w actuals anywhere here!


----------



## Londoner (Oct 16, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> yeh sorry iv been forgetting to take pics of recently. i just looked and relised i havent put a pic up since the first started to show. i'l take some when i get home and upload them in the morning.
> 
> my HPS bulb needs to hurry its ass up before they go stretchy.
> The highest watt cfl's i can buy anywhere on this god damn island is like 15w actual. i have 5 of them in there one for each plant so hope there not to bad.


B & Q n homebase etc sell T5 strips, (kitchen unit under lighting) theyre very good and available in various lengths, they make great side lighting too.

Probably wouldnt be worth buying them tho cos sods law says your new hps lamp will arrive the day you buy them


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 17, 2008)

i was really stoned last night and cocked up!

i forgot that i never fastened the shelf in my grow cupboard last night as it will need to be moved and i was going to put it on pully's or something.. anyway. i reached to the back of the cab last night to get another bulb and knocked the shelf down with the seedlings on it.

unfortunately one got be-headed and one got its stalk snapped. so one down and one in the recovery position 

i planted two more seeds last night to make up for the cock up so they will be a week behind the others. 

I'l up load the pics soon, there from before the accident.


----------



## mr west (Oct 17, 2008)

ooops mate, poor thing didnt knoiw whats coming lol. I snapped1 of my gforce clone right at the root ball the other dat as it fell off the upside down poy into the wall. I re cut it an i think its rooted a second time. So will u be securing the shelf b4 u load it this tme?


----------



## juststartin (Oct 17, 2008)

ah man thats not cool. i hate fucking up after a smoke, specially in my grow area!!


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 17, 2008)

yeh i learned two things last night, 1, dont do a quick shabby throw together grow room. do i right from the start and 2, dont get stoned and piss about in your growbox. 

its not to bad. one looks like it will pull through so im only one down. and iv planted two more seeds. 

im going to spend alot of time between today and tomoro sorting it out properly. so i get it just the way i want it to be.


----------



## mr west (Oct 17, 2008)

here have a fat skunk#1 >>>>>>>>>>>>londoner jus passed me a fat church J and i canny smoke two at a time and still be polite lol


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 17, 2008)

Londoner said:


> B & Q n homebase etc sell T5 strips, (kitchen unit under lighting) theyre very good and available in various lengths, they make great side lighting too.
> 
> Probably wouldnt be worth buying them tho cos sods law says your new hps lamp will arrive the day you buy them


yeh i would go get some after work tonight but as you say if i do i'l get home and my hps will be there waiting. im ordering another spare HPS though because i know if i dont it will break on me again.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 17, 2008)

mr west said:


> here have a fat skunk#1 >>>>>>>>>>>>londoner jus passed me a fat church J and i canny smoke two at a time and still be polite lol



>>>>> why thank you. some nice stuff you get there. 

Skunk #1 was the first seeds i ever bought. i tried growing them years ago in a cupboard with a sixty watt incandescent  we can all guess what happened. 

Puff puff pass back >>>>>>>>>


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 17, 2008)

mr west said:


> i canny smoke two at a time and still be polite lol



iv not heard this word used in a while. thats how scottish people say i cant all the time


----------



## mr west (Oct 17, 2008)

lololololol, my first attempt was fookin years ago in my mums green house lol, i knew nothing atall. 36 bag seeds of both sexs and i chopped then just as they started flowering lmao, what an idiot lol. Been like 16 years b4 i tried again in a wordrobe lol. I wanna be 19 again. 
Im really liking the skunk#1 but i think there are better skunks about lol


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 17, 2008)

Happy 3000th post Mr west  

yeh iv done a few funny attempts the best was the 60watter cupbopard grow. they were about 8 inch tall and still only had there first true leaves coming through 

if only you knew to wait with those bagseed you would have been a happy chappy.


----------



## mr west (Oct 17, 2008)

20-20 hindsight is a bitch lol, just think how much money ive spent in those 16 years on pot, the mind boggles lol, must be thousands 16 years at bout 2 gramsa day. I think i might cry lol. Didnt spot the 3k posts lol, nice one lol. puff puffffffff give>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 17, 2008)

i dont even want to think about how much iv spent on soap over here. it started at 60 - 80 and oz now its 100. if i can get in with the right person on the day i get it for 80 but that a week for the last 7 years here is to much to think about well its £36200   

oh and i'l upload the pics now. there only phone shots though.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 17, 2008)

Well apart from the carnage i caused last night there actually doing ok. 

one of them has abit of a retarded leaf but i think it will pull through. 

there a little bit stretchy but when i get my hps running again and get them repotted they should be fine.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 17, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> yeh i would go get some after work tonight but as you say if i do i'l get home and my hps will be there waiting. im ordering another spare HPS though because i know if i dont it will break on me again.


If it goes again id say theres a fault somewhere on the whole unit??

Have you got any extraction yet mate?

Im thinking that because those light units are originally intended for outdoor use that maybe it over heated?


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 17, 2008)

its made for both indoor or outdoor i think mate, it says some crap in the instructions that the way its made it can be placed on a flammable surface and wont cause fire. indoor or outdoor. 

i know its not my wiring or anything but before i put the new bulb in i'l strip it down and make sure all connections are good etc. 

i honesty think it just got a good knock en route. the bulb itself wasn't very well packed it was basically in a cardboard box with nothing to stop it being knocked about. 

if i get a spare at least if it does go i wont have to wait another week for a replacement.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 17, 2008)

no im going to sort extraction out this weekend. well im sorting my cab out this weekend i dont want anythin else to go wrong if it can be helped. 

i was thinking maybe pc fan's? one extraction and one for drawing cold air in. and a normal fan in there for more circulation? you think that will do it? 


8 more weeks and i'l be smoking the first green iv had in about 6 months. 

i hope


----------



## mr west (Oct 17, 2008)

good call i have 2 spare bulbs, but hopefully i wont need em for a few grows lol


----------



## matthewdmac (Oct 17, 2008)

looking good fyfe, sorry to hear bout the casualties! pulled up a seat! this is about the same timescale as my diesel ryder grow, will be good to see how we get along considering ur using hps and cfl compared to my envirolite, keep up the good work


----------



## Londoner (Oct 17, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> no im going to sort extraction out this weekend. well im sorting my cab out this weekend i dont want anythin else to go wrong if it can be helped.
> 
> i was thinking maybe pc fan's? one extraction and one for drawing cold air in. and a normal fan in there for more circulation? you think that will do it?
> 
> ...


I dont rate pc fans very highly mate, especially not with a hps, youl probably get away with it with the 70w but defo not over 250.

Whoop whoop!!! BO!!  First weed for 6months!! Carefull you dont pull a whitey lmao


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 17, 2008)

matthewdmac said:


> looking good fyfe, sorry to hear bout the casualties! pulled up a seat! this is about the same timescale as my diesel ryder grow, will be good to see how we get along considering ur using hps and cfl compared to my envirolite, keep up the good work


Thanks for dropping by mate, squeeze your seat in amongst the others 

i'l have a look at your journals now.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 17, 2008)

Londoner said:


> I dont rate pc fans very highly mate, especially not with a hps, youl probably get away with it with the 70w but defo not over 250.
> 
> Whoop whoop!!! BO!!  First weed for 6months!! Carefull you dont pull a whitey lmao


yeh with it only being a 70w it really dont produce much heat i mainly just need to get some circulation and get rid of the heat a little. when i get my hps bulb i can see what sort of temps im dealing with. i have a couple of old comp fans knocking about somewhere so i'l try them out. if they dont work i'l go bigger. 

yeh i know its goona be smart having some decent bud for a change instead of shitty soap. i'l have a spliff and 

come to think of it my uncles plants are ready in two weeks so i'l get a taster of them mmmmmm


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 21, 2008)

Ok this is a back update from saturday the 18th

just a couple of pics for you to see growth. 

The other one i knocked over has strengthened its stem back up so its all gravy.


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2008)

if i aint carefull ill be smoking soap by the end of the day lol


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 21, 2008)

Morning mr west

i have no choice but to smoke soap everyday mate. roll on 8 weeks from now or so.


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2008)

yeah thats been my staple smoke for way toooooo long, ur chest will thank u when ur havest is ready for smoking lol


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 21, 2008)

These pics are from yesterday, 

there definately getting bigger and you can see the different strains by eye not sure about the pics. but some def have skinnier leaves where others are really broad. 

The two other seeds i put in the soil to replace the dead one from my little accident showed themselves yesterday and look very happy today with there heads opening up. (pics tomoro)

when i checked on the plants this morning they shot up in growth again. so i'l put up todays pics later tonight or tomoro. 

Anyway a couple from yesterday.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 21, 2008)

mr west said:


> yeah thats been my staple smoke for way toooooo long, ur chest will thank u when ur havest is ready for smoking lol


i know yeh, i hate even thinking about the sh*t im inhaling when i roll up a spliff of soap. i want a nice tasty fat green  or  i want to try one of those vaporiser's to.

did anyone ever find the recipe for soap bar? im going to try find whats in it. cause its not anything like normal hash is it?


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 21, 2008)

If this guy is right which iv found a few supporting quotes on dffrent forum it would seem that this is the rule of thumb guide to make soap bar. 

There's nothing that is always added to the hash, it varies depending on what the dodgy bastard in question can think of or get his hands on. 

But there's no question about the impurities. I've seen water turn a funky pale yellow color, while purifying soapbar. Someone has told me that while purifying soapbar one time, the water smelled like coffee. Disgusting.

quote:While reading Robert Connell Clarke's excellent book, Hashish, we came across a section on low-grade export quality Moroccan hash, known in the UK as Soap Bar. It seems that soap is made from only a very small percentage of resin glands (referred to as pollen), and up to 90% non-resin cannabis plant material which is bound together with bee's wax or pine resin and condensed milk as the mixture is too dry and powdery to be bound any other way. As the mixture is very green due to the high percentage of plant material, it is then coloured with instant coffee or henna to give it that sandy brown colour! In order to give it a slightly resinous look, turpentine is then added, which also disguises the taste!

Well, as growers with an abundance of leaf material left over from a crop, we couldn't help ourselves. We had to give it a try!

We sieved off 10 grams of resin glands (pollen), crushed up 200 grams of dried leaf and ran it through a sieve to reduce it to a very fine powder. We then heated this mixture in a bowl over boiling water and added 5 grams of bee's wax, five teaspoons of condensed milk powder, one teaspoon of turpentine, and a couple of pinches of instant coffee powder for colour. We continued to knead the heated mixture into a dough-like form, then pressed it under pressure and allowed it to cool. It bonded well into rock hard lumps, just like Soap Bar! To our delight, when we tested it with a flame, immediately we were treated with that old familiar smell of grade 'A' genuine Soap Bar! Crumpled like it too! Although there was virtually no resin glands in this so-called hash, we gave some to a friend and he had no complaints!!
 
well im off to smoke my bee's wax and coffee spliff.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 21, 2008)

I know the pics aint very interesting but come on not one little comment?


----------



## uk WeeD (Oct 21, 2008)

look ok- need bigger pots definitley, my auto ak's are the same age and are starting there 3rd set of leaves - having to put up with a shitty envirolite too, dont think me plants would appreaciate baking under my hps (gets to 40c+ within minutes).


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 21, 2008)

yeh they need bigger pots but i had an accident a few days ago so i want to leave them for now so they can re root themselves as.. well my kitchen floor was covered in little plants and soil. 

i'l be putting them in there final pots straight from these ones.


----------



## uk WeeD (Oct 21, 2008)

lol , done the same thing wit my skunk plant im growing, poor things been knocked out its pot 4 times now


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> Ok this is a back update from saturday the 18th
> 
> just a couple of pics for you to see growth.
> 
> The other one i knocked over has strengthened its stem back up so its all gravy.


the plant in pic no 3, is it really big or is it a tiny pot?


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 21, 2008)

ouch 4 times. better watch it dont hermie on you with the stress. 

i have some other pots i can use for now if they get desperate for a change before my square ones come.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 21, 2008)

Its really big compared to the others mate. 

well not big but the leaves are almost as wide as they are long. i'd say an inch wide. it just took off. im not complaining though.


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> Its really big compared to the others mate.
> 
> well not big but the leaves are almost as wide as they are long. i'd say an inch wide. it just took off. im not complaining though.



might be one to watch for freaky extra growth lol


----------



## uk WeeD (Oct 21, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> ouch 4 times. better watch it dont hermie on you with the stress.
> 
> i have some other pots i can use for now if they get desperate for a change before my square ones come.


not too bothered really, got em free with my order, was planning on planting it over in the fields near me early next year


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeh i have a bag of bagseed from some real nice stuff i got. it was compressed when i got it? all squished together. i was planning on findin a real quite spot somewhere and dropping a load of seeds along the hedge line. there's lots of good spots where i live where no one ever goes.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 21, 2008)

mr west said:


> might be one to watch for freaky extra growth lol


yeh im guessing its something to do with the diffrent pheno's? due to it being a mixed baggie? its deff not a lowryder original anyway. 

a few weeks and we will see some reall diffrence i would think. 

did you see my post about soap mr west?


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2008)

no i didnt wheer did u post it?


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 21, 2008)

Page 13 mate post #130 

i can quite beleive its true. wouldnt suprise me.


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> If this guy is right which iv found a few supporting quotes on dffrent forum it would seem that this is the rule of thumb guide to make soap bar.
> 
> There's nothing that is always added to the hash, it varies depending on what the dodgy bastard in question can think of or get his hands on.
> 
> ...


intresting stuff might have to make some of this to sell lol


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 21, 2008)

Well it would use up all the remains of your plant once harvested. all you need is some bee's wax, coffee and and whatever else takes your fancie. 

if you made it it would prob still be better than the shit on the streets.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 21, 2008)

Theyre looking great Fyfe mate 

But whatever you do dont pot up now!! 

Theyre fine for now in them pots, its standard UK and European weed growing, even standard gardening practice to start small and pot up in stages, this builds a far more efficient rootball, ya cant argue with the good old late Percy Thrower.

If you go in a big pot too early, the roots will just go straight to the sides and the bottom of the pot and become rootbound in big pots in no time without making full use of the pot size, and youl be like WTF when you get serious yellowing in mid flower.........trust me ive been there.

Wait till you got some roots at the pots drainage holes before you pot up, this will mean the pot is full of roots, and because theyre LR x's id go into the final potsize next with no more transplants.

If you pot up before the pot is full of roots, the compost will just fall apart and crumble in your hands when removed from the pot, more than likely snapping a few delicate young crucial roots in the process, when the pot is full of roots, you can take the rootball and compost out complete in one clean sweep. 

Leave them be in those pots for now ma man


----------



## Londoner (Oct 21, 2008)

uk WeeD said:


> look ok- need bigger pots definitley, my auto ak's are the same age and are starting there 3rd set of leaves - having to put up with a shitty envirolite too, dont think me plants would appreaciate baking under my hps (gets to 40c+ within minutes).


Jeepers man!!   Just kidding mate 

Envirolites are pukka mate (excuse the Jamie oliver language there )

I use two of em and they veg my plants quicker than my 250w Hps or halide with half the heat. 40c+, ouch!

Iv got a little heat stress going on from when my room was pushing 30, i panic when it gets over 28!


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 22, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Theyre looking great Fyfe mate
> 
> But whatever you do dont pot up now!!
> 
> ...



Thanks man and Thanks for the advice mate, i'l be leaving them in the pots there in until its pretty much full. i dont want to stress them anymore than they already are 

roots have started to show at the drainage holes though. they really do dig deep fast. i'd say another week in the pots there in then into some deep 6ltr square pots. sound like it would work mate? 

MY hps is at the god damn sorting office now and i cant get to it till saturday. they deliver the light to my door but want me to pick a bulb up... buggers!


----------



## Londoner (Oct 22, 2008)

Yea another week or so should be cool in them pots, after a week tip it upside down and remove the compost and rootball for a check.

The roots on those plants will be far to fragile and there wont be enough to hold the compo together when removed from the pot. wait till theyre summat like this before you pot-up, before its too crowded in the pot, but enough roots to hold the compo together


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 22, 2008)

cool mate, i shall wait and see how they go over the next week. 

Just going to upload a few pics from today. they growth freak's gettin alot bigger than the others.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 22, 2008)

Just a quick update from this morning. 

The new seedling i planted are through and looking happy and the others are growing just fine. the freak grower is still getting bigger quicker than the others. it has really short fat leaves compared to the others. 

anyway first two pics are the new seedlings one pic's not very good at all. (i didnt notice my others had grown so much till you compare the new ones to them.) 

third pic is the big grower. and then two of the others. 

i missed one plant somehow but its doing just fine anyway.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 22, 2008)

Lookin sweet man, that one with the broad leaves is very indie looking so far, probably look summat like this in a week or two.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 22, 2008)

i was going to say it lookd one side dominant but i couldnt rmember which was which 

if it looks like that in a couple of weeks i'l be very happy 

so you think that this plant is indie dominant?


----------



## Londoner (Oct 22, 2008)

Yep looking at it so far, id say very much so.

This is one of my sat dom hazes, and the other more mixed haze.

The way the side branches grow is a give away too when yours start growing.

Indie doms iv found tend to grow their branches at either 45 degrees to the main stem or almost strait up, sat doms branches grow at more like 90 degrees to the main stem, get ya set square out when them branches grow mate  il take some pics to show ya what i mean a bit later


----------



## Londoner (Oct 22, 2008)

forgot the pics again 

one of my sat dom hazes, and the other more mixed haze.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 22, 2008)

ok thanks mate, i'l keep an eye on the branching when it starts. thanks for the tip. you learn something new everyday  

now its your turn to learn something. have a look at the link to take pics with your phone. i just posted it in your journal.

f it here it ios if your lazy like me

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/112524-beautiful-trichromes-pictures-cell-laser.html


----------



## Londoner (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice1!! Ive got an old portable cd player that doesnt work somewhere, ya know a sony discman type thing.

Il have to try and find it and give that a go, both my phones have 2mp cameras too.

Any ideas on how to get the lens out without damaging it tho?? Theyre pretty fragile things arent they? Is it a glass lens?


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 22, 2008)

yeh they are glass but there actually pretty sturdy. best bet would be to use a knife and just try prise it off. i havent actually took one off myself yet though sorry mate. 

there f in good shots for a phone though aint they?

EDIT: nah there plastic mate, i just took one off an old cd player. i used scissors to prise it out. dont have any buds to test it out yet though 

EDIT2: i just tried it out on some blutack. trick is i think to get plenty of light behind what your taking some pics of and hold the leaf/bud right up to the lens. so londoner can we have some trich pics?


----------



## Inspectah (Oct 22, 2008)

fyfe are u puffter from cannabis . com?


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 22, 2008)

no im not sorry mate


----------



## ganjalova (Oct 22, 2008)

Looking good Fyfe them are lowryder dwarf Mix Right??....wait till they turn 3 weeks and start to flower


----------



## NoobRyder (Oct 22, 2008)

lookin cool man, mine are a little ill at the moment, hope they pull through.

keep up the good work mate!


----------



## AM/PMS (Oct 23, 2008)

Fyfe, you're looking good. I really like those fat leaves. I feel like my plants and yours are growing up at the same time, like they are in elementary school together or something. Keep in touch!


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 23, 2008)

ganjalova said:


> Looking good Fyfe them are lowryder dwarf Mix Right??....wait till they turn 3 weeks and start to flower


Cheers mate, yeh they should start in 2 - 3 weeks. we hopes 



NoobRyder said:


> lookin cool man, mine are a little ill at the moment, hope they pull through.
> 
> keep up the good work mate!


 Cheers Noobryder, what did you do then? over fert or water or something? infact i'l have a look at your journal later. its easier. 



AM/PMS said:


> Fyfe, you're looking good. I really like those fat leaves. I feel like my plants and yours are growing up at the same time, like they are in elementary school together or something. Keep in touch!


Hi AM/PM, thanks for dropping by, yeh those indie lookin leaves are nice, they get fatter everyday. i'l pop over your journal later.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 23, 2008)

Morning Fyfe mate, hows it hanging?

Heres that LR2 that i grew last year after i was given a seed, 8.5wks of 18/6 from sprout-finish, under a single red spec 125w envirolite.

Finished about a foot tall and gave me just under an Oz dry, but you should get more because yours are LR crosses.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 23, 2008)

Morning londoner, Spot on this end mate, hows yourself? 

thats a nice plant mate. did it grow like that or has it been trimmed back? those few bottom fan leaves are huge, then its just bud on top  

to be honest mate, its my first grow and i would be happy if i got an oz beween my plants, anything over and its a bonus. it would be nice to get about 2 or 3 oz though to last me a while and keep me of this soap.

got a few pics from this morning i'l stick them up now.


----------



## MacEzy (Oct 23, 2008)

how does the combo of lights work out?


----------



## Londoner (Oct 23, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> Morning londoner, Spot on this end mate, hows yourself?
> 
> thats a nice plant mate. did it grow like that or has it been trimmed back? those few bottom fan leaves are huge, then its just bud on top
> 
> ...



Im great ta mate, gotta go work shortly though so thats bound to change 

Yea there was the usual few yellowed leaves towards the end, so i cut them off for the pic as they didnt look pretty 

But there wasnt that many leaves on it though, it had a high calyx-leaf ratio.

Wasnt that potent but the taste of it was great! Again though, yours should have more potency because of their genetics, LR and LR2 are notoriously weak in potency, but thats what these new crosses are supposed sort out!


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 23, 2008)

Nothing exiting today, just a few pics of them by themselves and in a group. 

Still growing under CFL's atm because my hps is at the sorting office and im not going to get chance to get there till saturday  still there not stretching and seem to be growing fine so im not to worried.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 23, 2008)

MacEzy said:


> how does the combo of lights work out?


i would love to no myself  my bulb blew on my on the test run, and my replacement is at the sorting office where i cant get to until saturday so they have been under cfl only for 2 weeks this weekend, is it two weeks already?


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 23, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Im great ta mate, gotta go work shortly though so thats bound to change
> 
> Yea there was the usual few yellowed leaves towards the end, so i cut them off for the pic as they didnt look pretty
> 
> ...


Yeh i really need to get off this comp and out into the digger but its proper p'in it down. so my mood is likely to change soon to 

I hope i get a lr and a lr2 just so i can see what there like to grow. to be honest mate, what isn't to potent to you will prob knock mew on my ass with me being so used to smoking soap  

I really want to know what other strains are in there but no one knows. only the doc himself.


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 23, 2008)

I think LR2 is potent, its better than most stuff Ive bought and Ive bought a lot of green! Lovely and crystally. Ive heard that the original LR is the real shitter, grows to the size of a lighter and its like hemp or something, crap basically,so I hope you havnt got any of those in your grow. Im a big LR2 fan tho!


----------



## Londoner (Oct 23, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> Yeh i really need to get off this comp and out into the digger but its proper p'in it down. so my mood is likely to change soon to
> 
> I hope i get a lr and a lr2 just so i can see what there like to grow. to be honest mate, what isn't to potent to you will prob knock mew on my ass with me being so used to smoking soap
> 
> I really want to know what other strains are in there but no one knows. only the doc himself.


Lol yea any greens great in comparison to soap, doesnt really matter what it is tho, your own grown weed will always be great, you got the, i grew that factor.

Anyway heres those oil pics mate. Theres a couple of different batches there, each Pic is about how much you get from a honey bee full of trim and a few lower fluff buds, with two cans of gas put through it, trim/bud still semi wet and ground only slightly.

When i do my next BHO runs after the next harvest, il do a little video and email it to you if you want?


----------



## Londoner (Oct 23, 2008)

What you do is mate, fill the extractor with your trim/bud etc, fill it nearly full, but not too tight in there, then screw the cap on and tap it on a table a few times to settle the trim down by the cap.

You see the coffee filter type paper in the cap?

The hole in the top of the my extractor doesnt quite fit the nozzles on the gas cans, so i use one of the adapters that come in the cap of the gas pushed into the hole for a perfect fit


----------



## Londoner (Oct 23, 2008)

Then when your extractor is full, youl need something to catch the gas/oil.

And something under to keep the bowl warm.

I use a pyrex dish as its glass and has a flat bottom which makes it easier to scrape the oil out, then i put that in a saucepan with some hot water from the kettle, this speeds up the evaporation of the butane, i fill the saucepan so the water line is just below the pyrex dish, so it just keeps it warm, if the hot water is touching the glass the heat can affect the potency of the oil.

Then just hold the extractor over the pyrex dish/saucepan of hot water, and squirt two cans of gas through the extractor, the liquid butane/oil after a few seconds will start to spray out the bottom of the extractor into the dish.

Be sure to completely empty the cans before removing them from the extractor, and hold the can on for 30seconds after the can is empty to hold the pressure in the extractor, then i blow through the extractor to get the last drops of gas out.

Then the gas/oil will start bubbling in the dish like its boiling, butane will evap at room temp, but the hot water speeds it up tenfold.

Then after 15mins or so the oil thats left behind can be scraped up with an old phone top up card or whatever, just dont use your cash/credit card as it sticks for ages  then i just smear a drop or two onto my rizla and skin up as usual!

And remember to extract outside and dont smoke while doing it


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 24, 2008)

mate your a star 

i dont like to waste things so any trim i get i want to make something out of, i'l get myself one of these and try it out when its ready. 

Thanks for sharing mate. 

so do you just out a little bi of oil on a skin with a cig in or do you add it to a spliff thats made? last question i think 

HPS is in the cab now, woooooop!!!! 

managed to catch the sorting office. 

i had a little problem with my biggest plant, iv got them about 9 inch away from the light, its def not to hot for them (i sat with my hand under it for about ten mins) anyway it looked almost like it was swetting a little? it was a little wet on a few patches on the leaves? this was only after being under the light for an hour or 2. 

when i woke up the damp patches have gone brown now  there only very small but iv moved the big plant away from the light more.

i'l edit this with pics soon.


----------



## mr west (Oct 24, 2008)

Have u got a fan on ur plants moving the air about?


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 24, 2008)

QueenBee said:


> I think LR2 is potent, its better than most stuff Ive bought and Ive bought a lot of green! Lovely and crystally. Ive heard that the original LR is the real shitter, grows to the size of a lighter and its like hemp or something, crap basically,so I hope you havnt got any of those in your grow. Im a big LR2 fan tho!



i think it will be more than potent enough for me queen, i think i will have at least one original lowryder, as its made up of lr and lr2's in the mixed bag along with un released strains. whether i get a female though is another thing.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 24, 2008)

mr west said:


> Have u got a fan on ur plants moving the air about?


i didnt have but i do now, you think that could of been the problem?


----------



## mr west (Oct 24, 2008)

i think it may of stopped the water burns yeah


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 24, 2008)

cool, im guessing the plant was just collecting condensation of its leaves? and the light was causing the water to fry the leaves?


----------



## mr west (Oct 24, 2008)

it prob wouldnt of been a problem if it wasnt so close to the light, they like it a bit drier than wen they veggin.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 24, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> mate your a star
> 
> i dont like to waste things so any trim i get i want to make something out of, i'l get myself one of these and try it out when its ready.
> 
> ...


To be honest mate, you can do what you want with the oil, you can even just smear a bit onto a ciggerette if you want, but i just smear a drop onto the inside of the rizla and skin up,. you can hot knife it, smear some onto a bit of bud you put in a bong or pipe, you can swallow a drop straight and its great for cooking because you get all the thc but none of the plant matter.

But the first time you smoke it just try 1 single drop smeared onto your joint  its powerfull shit mate, especially if youve been used to soap for so long 



Fyfe said:


> cool, im guessing the plant was just collecting condensation of its leaves? and the light was causing the water to fry the leaves?


Yea when plants breath they transpire water/moisture with the waste gases (oxegen) they expel from the stomata (tiny pores) if theres no breeze to carry the moisture away it will gather between leaves and form into droplets, these droplets intensify the light on the plant tissue (just like a magnifying glass under the sun) and can burn spots into the leaves, also the droplets can start off LSF (leaf spot fungus) and youve seen what that can do on my plant


----------



## mr west (Oct 24, 2008)

lon are u smoking oil at work? Hope u dunt drive a bus man lol


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 24, 2008)

Londoner said:


> But the first time you smoke it just try 1 single drop smeared onto your joint  its powerfull shit mate, especially if youve been used to soap for so long
> 
> Yea when plants breath they transpire water/moisture with the waste gases (oxegen) they expel from the stomata (tiny pores) if theres no breeze to carry the moisture away it will gather between leaves and form into droplets, these droplets intensify the light on the plant tissue (just like a magnifying glass under the sun) and can burn spots into the leaves, also the droplets can start off LSF (leaf spot fungus) and youve seen what that can do on my plant


ok well im making sure everything is spot on with my grow room tonight then because i dont want no fungus crap. i want my babies to grow up big so i can make lots of oil  

i need to sort out extraction now to, better safe than sorry.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 24, 2008)

mr west said:


> lon are u smoking oil at work? Hope u dunt drive a bus man lol


i dont get the joke? blonde moment i think. i have two big red buses right in the middle of my journal now


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 24, 2008)

i forgot about loading the pics before so here they are. 

i didnt relise i took so many pics???? oh well plenty for you to look at.

edit: 7th pic in is an old one dont know how i managed that? the other plants are all gone, i tried cloning for a laugh but doubt it will work. i only want to grow auto's anyway. much less hassle


----------



## learing the ways (Oct 24, 2008)

good read with plenty of laughs lol and looking good so far =-)


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 24, 2008)

yeh theres def plenty of laughs in this forum 

i got stuck with the two uk clowns  joke of course mr west and londoner 

thanks for the comment learing.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 24, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> i dont get the joke? blonde moment i think. i have two big red buses right in the middle of my journal now


Mr West asked in my journal for a picture update, im at work and was on a spliff break so i said il have to do it a bit later, i think he thinks i was smoking oil at work and driving a bus   lol 

Well mr west i have no oil left now, so im not dangerous at the moment lmao

And im just doing some tiling at the moment which i can do with my eyes closed.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 24, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> yeh theres def plenty of laughs in this forum
> 
> i got stuck with the two uk clowns  joke of course mr west and londoner


You can say that again lol i only escaped from the circus a last month.

Lookin good Fyfe man, a couple more sets of leaves and you might start seeing some pistils!


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 24, 2008)

Londoner said:


> You can say that again lol i only escaped from the circus a last month.
> 
> Lookin good Fyfe man, a couple more sets of leaves and you might start seeing some pistils!


 lmao! 

cheers mate, yeh they reckon about 19days for male and 21 for female or something like that. but with this mixed bag it could be anytime really. hopefully by the end of next week i'l be able to start sexing. 

if i want to keep some pollen would i be better taking some and storing it in a baggie or leaving the plant alive in another room till i need to impregnate? opinions?


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 24, 2008)

Londoner said:


> You can say that again lol i only escaped from the circus a last month.
> 
> Lookin good Fyfe man, a couple more sets of leaves and you might start seeing some pistils!


 lmao! 

cheers mate, yeh they reckon about 19days for male and 21 for female or something like that. but with this mixed bag it could be anytime really. hopefully by the end of next week i'l be able to start sexing. 

if i want to keep some pollen would i be better taking some and storing it in a baggie or leaving the plant alive in another room till i need to impregnate? opinions?


----------



## Londoner (Oct 24, 2008)

Yea youl need to let the males mature in a diferrent room away from the fems, and let the male pollen sacks open.

You can put a piece of black paper (you can see the pollen on black paper) under the males to catch any pollen falling from the plants, and shake the males branches inside a sandwich bag or something to catch pollen that way.

Just be sure to do all this away from the flower room with the fems.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 24, 2008)

thanks mate, yeh i'l make sure its well away from the grow room. dont want bud fullllll of seeds. just a few to keep the grows going


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 24, 2008)

Just sparked a quick dried tester j from my uncle. He's growin hindu cush and this is the highest iv ever been. My heads gone way past the clouds. I really cant wait till my grows over so i dont need to smoke soap. Got speakin with him about growing and turns out he has a full hydroponics system doin nothin and 2 400w hps's. So were going to do the swiss mix seeds i got free hydroponicaly :eyes: providing i help look after them. So a new journal could be startin soon. Puff puff pass quick dried hindu kush >>>>>  anyone?


----------



## mr west (Oct 24, 2008)

YOINK! seems like im smoking quick dried bud this week lol. Kush is a lovely earthy smoke. lol This qd satori aint bad >>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Londoner (Oct 24, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> Just sparked a quick dried tester j from my uncle. He's growin hindu cush and this is the highest iv ever been. My heads gone way past the clouds. I really cant wait till my grows over so i dont need to smoke soap. Got speakin with him about growing and turns out he has a full hydroponics system doin nothin and 2 400w hps's. So were going to do the swiss mix seeds i got free hydroponicaly :eyes: providing i help look after them. So a new journal could be startin soon. Puff puff pass quick dried hindu kush >>>>>  anyone?


Sounds like a fuckin plan Fyfe, you got a new location for it all?


----------



## mr west (Oct 24, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Mr West asked in my journal for a picture update, im at work and was on a spliff break so i said il have to do it a bit later, i think he thinks i was smoking oil at work and driving a bus   lol
> 
> Well mr west i have no oil left now, so im not dangerous at the moment lmao
> 
> And im just doing some tiling at the moment which i can do with my eyes closed.


sorry for posting a 122 bus on this thread. Lol tilong aint quite so dangerous lol


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeh this kush is very tasty  i love it. Im on my phone so cant quote but the room i'l be doing the grow is at my uncles its about 12ft x 12ft and bout 7ft high. Its a flood system and the buckets are i'd say 5 gallon so 25ltr. Its goin to be big. I'l no more next week when we get it started. Right now im chillin after this spliff feels like i just had a bong sesh lol.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 25, 2008)

mr west said:


> sorry for posting a 122 bus on this thread. Lol tilong aint quite so dangerous lol


i dont care mate, post whatever you want  

i think i overdone the dimensions of the room were going to be growing in, it prob more like 12l x 7w x 7h 

everythings already there to start i dont need to buy anything. 

on another note, lowryders are fine. the biggest one is recovering from its burn on the leaves. 

im going to have to get extraction though i think, i looked in the cab this morning and temp's were hovering just over 30 c is that to much? i switched of 2 of the three cfl's just to help bring the temp down abit. 

i can always leave the window open in the room? that would bring the temp down and supply plenty of fresh air.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 25, 2008)

Yea you need that extractor fan mate, 28-29 is getting into the heatstress zone, 30+ id be panicking


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 25, 2008)

glad i turned the cfl's of anyway  

could have got home to some stressed out plants. 

need to try find another fan. the one i have is crap. the plats either have to hold on for there lives or dont get any breeze at all. kinda got it sussed where i bat the wind of one of the wall up into the light which then reflects down onto the plants 

just need a variable speed fan. make life easier. wrong time of teh year though. 

i have a little comp fan so when i get back i will wire that up for now and hopefully that will bring temos down a little to.


----------



## mr west (Oct 25, 2008)

even tho im english and have lived here all my life I still think in faranhight, I like my cab at 78degreesF or 21cish


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 25, 2008)

mr west said:


> even tho im english and have lived here all my life I still think in faranhight, I like my cab at 78degreesF or 21cish


mine is way to high then 

hopefully this comp fan and the cfl' off will help out. 

i want some more kush it was so nice last night. i dont even want to bother smoking soap after that!


----------



## Londoner (Oct 25, 2008)

mr west said:


> even tho im english and have lived here all my life I still think in faranhight, I like my cab at 78degreesF or 21cish


 78 F is about 25 C Mr West


----------



## mr west (Oct 25, 2008)

ahhh mate i know how that feels i have had the same bit of soap roolling around my tin for months lol. I have to go buy an oz of it later today for my mate whos gonna sell it to his mate lmao, as i wrote this he rang me up lmfaro. Just gonna bin up some satori which tastes so fukin nice even wen its quick dried lol. puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Londoner (Oct 25, 2008)

26-27 is considered optimal for canna plant growth.


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 25, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~
I'm finding 75°F or 23.9°C works good for my little room in Canada here.


In the seventies Pierre Elliot Trudeau brought in multi culturism n the metric system for us Canucks. Still to this day people use both systems just to keep things confusing  

Seeing that the States is are our biggest trading partner and basically own us, going metric wasn't such a great idea. Just created a lot of costs n confusion here. But isn't that what governments do all over the place. They never get the KISS principle.


. . . . sorry Fyfe, my little rant for the day 


~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## CuriousSoul (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice journal and 8 days ahead of me. It's like looking into the future! It never appears as if mine are growing but, I suppose that is because I check on them far too often. They do however seem to match up with your pictures which gives me hope. Keep up the good work; subscribed.


----------



## NoobRyder (Oct 26, 2008)

CuriousSoul said:


> Nice journal and 8 days ahead of me. It's like looking into the future! It never appears as if mine are growing but, I suppose that is because I check on them far too often. They do however seem to match up with your pictures which gives me hope. Keep up the good work; subscribed.


i check my ryders like 5 times a day, getting sick of myself now!


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 27, 2008)

Morning all. 

well two weeks old today and they have really started growing. hopefully i will be sexing them next week. 

I really need to get some bigger pots now. the ones they are in are just to small now. roots are showing at the bottom and the roots are holding the compo together nicely nice. prob try hang on till i can sex them if i can but if not i'l do them through the week. 

you can definately see the diffrence in strains. 2 have very broad leaves and 1 has very skinny leaves and one is abot of both. 

few pics for a butchers. 

The first ones are the streeeeeeeeeetchy seedling  i moved it away from the light and forgot to put her back  its back under the light now. 

My new fan broke on me already but i sorted temps out with the comp fan. it sits at 25 constant now.

Picture 9 is the plant that started life bigger than the rest. its still the biggest now, but the pthers are catching up. you can just see where it got burned from having no fan

its day 5 or 6 for the other seedling i think.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 27, 2008)

Lookin goooood Fyfe man  Huge difference since the last pics, glad you got the temps sorted too mate, environment plays such a huge part in the grow.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 27, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Lookin goooood Fyfe man  Huge difference since the last pics, glad you got the temps sorted too mate, environment plays such a huge part in the grow.


Cheers mate. yeah they really taken off over the last few days. getting big. starting to look like proper little plants now. Its amazing the difference that comp fan makes on its own.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 27, 2008)

A constant 24hr supply of fresh air is just as important as the light you grow with mate, my extractor fans are well over-rated for my rooms, but i still want more airflow lol


----------



## CuriousSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

NoobRyder said:


> i check my ryders like 5 times a day, getting sick of myself now!


Frustrating isn't it? I've started measuring the leaves to the mm over night to reassure myself that they actually are growing.

Fyfe, they're looking beautiful friend. Question; do you think it is worth fimming this strain or will the short lifecycle and the approach of flowering cause more damage than good?


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 27, 2008)

i dont think fimming would be a good idea mate. i dont beleive the put up with it well. because they have basically no veg state it would prob do more harm than good.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 27, 2008)

I wouldnt do anything to LR crosses, just let em grow as they want.

Since they start flowering as they leave the seedling stage, youd be stressing them while theyre flowering, not good.


----------



## CuriousSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

I figured that that would be the case. Eh well, less work for me. Thank you for the input guys.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 27, 2008)

Just let them grow au natural mate. best way. 

anyone see this thread? its weird i tell thee. 

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/121641-large-white-seed-found-main.html


----------



## Londoner (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmmm yes..... Dunno what to think about that?


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 27, 2008)

its a strange one. 

the theory of the seed falling onto the plant and the plant encasing it could be viable but for it to happen on two plants? 

its so hard to tell where a BS flag is appropriate.


----------



## CuriousSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm inclined to go with BS. Failing that, perhaps some parasitic plant penetrated the stem and grew a seed in it. What's your take on it?


----------



## Londoner (Oct 27, 2008)

If he didnt have the seedling growing, id say it was mineral salt build up in the stem, as all the water/ferts are uptaken in the stem, especially as he says it was rock hard, which sounds like a mineral build up, im sitting on the fence with it, leaning to the side of BS.

Nobody can know for sure if that seedling came from a stem??


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 27, 2008)

looks like its


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2008)

and its not even april the first lol. Cannabis has been around for years and malenia im sure something would of beeen documented somewhere bout seeds in stems. Im staying on the side with the fertilizer lol pure guano


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 28, 2008)

where did my BS flag go? i def put it up lol. 

yeh im staying on the quano side to mate


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 28, 2008)

its fookin freezing here, snowing like mad!

anyway. just a pic of all of them and the second pic is of the plant that started as the freak. and grew really quickly. 

it has strange leaves. there almost rubbery? its nothing major i dont think but we will ride it out and see. 

3rd pic is how much its snowed here already this morning thought id share lol.


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2008)

juicy leavs is good lol. I Hate snow brrrrrrr i always fall over in the snow for some reason lol, Der, stoner and slippy icey stuff lmao


----------



## Londoner (Oct 28, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> where did my BS flag go? i def put it up lol.


Strange how things just dissapear eh Fyfe? iv had my signature wiped without notice, think someone didnt approve of it


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2008)

ziss is to be hexpected Im surprised my sig is still there. Clicks heals together and goose steps away


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 28, 2008)

mr west said:


> juicy leavs is good lol. I Hate snow brrrrrrr i always fall over in the snow for some reason lol, Der, stoner and slippy icey stuff lmao


 lmao, i fell over this morning. lost my feet when i got outa the car on a grid hidden under the snow. doh!




Londoner said:


> Strange how things just dissapear eh Fyfe? iv had my signature wiped without notice, think someone didnt approve of it


yeh it just vanished overnight lol. maybe someone didnt like the fact that i took it from another forum? ah well




so that plant with rubbery leaves is A ok then?


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 28, 2008)

mr west said:


> ziss is to be hexpected Im surprised my sig is still there. Clicks heals together and goose steps away


 goose steps

you mean the part about them reading your private messages?

what's the 'its not a race' pic from mr west?


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2008)

they do read ur pms, one of my pms to londoner got redirected to the fruras inbox lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2008)

I never sent him that message


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 28, 2008)

cheeky sods. not so private, private messages are they!

good job iv never really said anything that could come back at me on private. 

only messages to londoner lol.


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2008)

wasnt even talkin bout anything bad or nasty


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 28, 2008)

i dont like riu anymore


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 28, 2008)

Its probably just to make sure dodgy dealings arnt going on, I imagine lots of people try to get contacts from places like this. So unless youre trying to buy/sell 50oz of green I doubt anyone but the administrators would see the messages. I hope anyway. Hope its not a conspiracy to bust the personal home growers!


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2008)

i wasnt selling or buying anything. Its cuz i mentioned another website in the pm and that a few users went there after similer issues lol bloody politics and paranoia lol


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh sorry I didnt mean to sound like I was accusing you Mr West! I have no doubt that you are an upstanding member of this community


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2008)

its all good Quenie, im jus a medical criminal lol, yes i stand up occasionaly lmao.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 28, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> i dont like riu anymore


Its BS innit mate, thats why i gave you me email addy to send private shit to.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah my BS flag would be flying again but, well you know they'd just remove it again. 

im sick of assholes on this forum. 

i shouldnt butt in sometimes but the abuse you get from some people on here when you try to help is stupid!

have a butchers if you get chance its pretty funny.

haha! forgot the link https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/124356-what-hps-should-i-get.html


----------



## Londoner (Oct 28, 2008)

Thats funny, what a retard


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 28, 2008)

its like me posting up a pic of a plant problem, waiting 5 mins then writing up about how much of an asshole everyone is cause they wont help me? 

get a life. 

Schhhhmoke and a pancake!!!!!


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 28, 2008)

spamming my own journal here but

londoner, mr west, 

can anyone idetify if im right here? 

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/124733-ooops.html

just want to help them out. no one else has posted and its a shame for that plant to go to waste


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2008)

i agree with u fyfe mate lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi all just got here Im a slow reader crap speller slow typer who gives a fluff puff puff pass skunk afghan mixed in the grinder  enjoyed reading been lmfao im not going to go and quote need to read some others, but not now mainly Londoner some good knowledgeable advice has come from you as iv read.
plants are looking nice Fyfe except the 1 you left out of the light "lanky wench" mr west should like that slang just a deeper planting on repot if im not mistaken

cheers guyskiss-ass


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2008)

I quite like the term lanky wench but not as much as i like the term fanny batter lol???


----------



## Londoner (Oct 28, 2008)

Fanny batter yea mate, havnt heard that in ages lmfao


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2008)

i wanna know why id like the term lanky wenches???????????????


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2008)

i like leggy girls lol


----------



## Londoner (Oct 28, 2008)

Maybe you was married to a lanky wench in a previous life ? lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2008)

someone like jerry hall lol


----------



## Londoner (Oct 28, 2008)

Now that is a lanky wench


----------



## COGOGROW (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey Fyfe, nice set up ya got going there! I took about an hour and half browsin thru this thread while i watched a hockey game... Looks like your girlies will grow up healthy and strong, even the leggy wench previously mentioned. There's another option than transplanting further up the stem too, put a tiny oscillating fan in there on low and that could build up their stem strength... it'll for sure help once they get loaded with buds too; otherwise I say for sure transplant a little higher up the stem. I see that you're a little past the two week mark, see any males yet? 
Thanks for the first post on my journal too! 

Cheers!
COGoGrow


----------



## CuriousSoul (Oct 29, 2008)

I'd love to see the sexing photos when the time comes, soon I'd think being day 17 by my count.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 29, 2008)

i leave you guys alone for 5 mins and my journal ends up full of leggy girls with fanny batter 

LMAO!


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 29, 2008)

welsh wizz said:


> Hi all just got here Im a slow reader crap speller slow typer who gives a fluff puff puff pass skunk afghan mixed in the grinder  enjoyed reading been lmfao im not going to go and quote need to read some others, but not now mainly Londoner some good knowledgeable advice has come from you as iv read.
> plants are looking nice Fyfe except the 1 you left out of the light "lanky wench" mr west should like that slang just a deeper planting on repot if im not mistaken


Thanks mate, yeh the lanky one will be just fine i think. it will grow up soon enough, its a week younger than the rest of them. i dotn want to pot deeper as i lose depth on the pot, so it can just be lanky lol. the fan will sort it out. 
cheers for taking the time to read im sure you had plenty of laughs.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 29, 2008)

COGOGROW said:


> Hey Fyfe, nice set up ya got going there! I took about an hour and half browsin thru this thread while i watched a hockey game... Looks like your girlies will grow up healthy and strong, even the leggy wench previously mentioned. There's another option than transplanting further up the stem too, put a tiny oscillating fan in there on low and that could build up their stem strength... it'll for sure help once they get loaded with buds too; otherwise I say for sure transplant a little higher up the stem. I see that you're a little past the two week mark, see any males yet?
> Thanks for the first post on my journal too!
> 
> Cheers!
> COGoGrow


Hi cogogrow, Yeh the lanky one will be taken car of, im not worried it will do its own thing lol. 

i might have spotted a male last night but sshhhh. im not saying anything till i can make sure.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 29, 2008)

Well i was impatient and decided i was going to transplant last night, minly because i was bored and had no smoke. 

the pics are of the rootballs and then the plant in its new pot. 

i think i may have a male already, im not 100% yet though so we will need to wait and see on that one.


----------



## learing the ways (Oct 29, 2008)

thanx fyfe, erm the oldest is 9 days old today, and the youngest is 4 days i believe. its going alot better than my first grow attempt so im happy so far =-) just read the last few pages of ur grow journal, as i do everyday lol. erm,,, dont mean too be rude but i think that conversation was heading down the porno route lol, neways looking good. there like 18 days old now right? just wondering coz i think im gona transplant at 3 weeks.then stick them under the flower light


----------



## learing the ways (Oct 29, 2008)

oh and hoq big your new pots??


----------



## COGOGROW (Oct 29, 2008)

Those rootballs are for sure lookin good. I think that they'll enjoy their new space to spread out. 
Keep on Truckin'!


----------



## Londoner (Oct 29, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> i leave you guys alone for 5 mins and my journal ends up full of leggy girls with fanny batter
> 
> LMAO!


 sowwy  Plants lookin nice Fyfe man, bet ya cant wait to find out which are ladies eh?

Your bang on with the re-pot too, that rootball was just ready to be moved into its new home


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 29, 2008)

learing the ways said:


> thanx fyfe, erm the oldest is 9 days old today, and the youngest is 4 days i believe. its going alot better than my first grow attempt so im happy so far =-) just read the last few pages of ur grow journal, as i do everyday lol. erm,,, dont mean too be rude but i think that conversation was heading down the porno route lol, neways looking good. there like 18 days old now right? just wondering coz i think im gona transplant at 3 weeks.then stick them under the flower light


Porn???? Where???? tell me 

Yeh there about 18 days i think. i'l need to check back the journal for the proper date. yeh transplanting at three weeks would be just about right. i was slightly early transplanting. 

pots are about 3.5ltr i think.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 29, 2008)

Londoner said:


> sowwy  Plants lookin nice Fyfe man, bet ya cant wait to find out which are ladies eh?
> 
> Your bang on with the re-pot too, that rootball was just ready to be moved into its new home



Haha! no worries mate it was a laugh to come back to  

yeh one of them was a little early but the rest were just about ready i think. 

the one that never really needed transplanting yet is tiny, you cant tell from the pics but even the new plated seedling are bigger than it already hight wise. 

my guess is its an original lowryder. 

i can wait to see which one's are female. not to long hopefully.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 29, 2008)

Well at the moment mate, no news is good news on the sexing as the males show first, my LR2 that i grew showed its first fem preflower at around day 21 i think.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 29, 2008)

yeh its a good thing, mine should start to show by the weekend. but they will show when they do i suppose, i dont mind the wait. 

I see tiny little balls on one, only one or two, like mini ballbearing's. really mini. 

im not ruling it out as male yet though. i'l wait a few days.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 29, 2008)

yea the balls do sound like male pre's mate, but like ya say leave em a bit to be sure, sometimes the first female pre flower calyx's dont show theyre pistils at first, the balls normally form into little clusters of balls before any of em open.

Ya know what fem pre flowers look like dont ya?


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 29, 2008)

Londoner said:


> yea the balls do sound like male pre's mate, but like ya say leave em a bit to be sure, sometimes the first female pre flower calyx's dont show theyre pistils at first, the balls normally form into little clusters of balls before any of em open.
> 
> Ya know what fem pre flowers look like dont ya?



Yeh im pretty sure it is a male, but i dont like saying it  lets just pretend its nothing yet 

Yeh iv seen quite a few pics of the preflowers on the net and i had a butchers at some of my uncles planst over the last couple of months. oh and i has preflowers on my bagseed


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> i leave you guys alone for 5 mins and my journal ends up full of leggy girls with fanny batter
> 
> LMAO!


and you complaining lol, wish someone would leave me a leggy bird lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2008)

Pre-flowers on ya bag seed is pretty cool mate


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 29, 2008)

mr west said:


> Pre-flowers on ya bag seed is pretty cool mate


HaHa na i wasnt complainin  

Yeh i thought so to, took them like 3 months but there's little pistils Showing. 

i might take it up my uncles and tick it under the 400 hps on 12/12 with his plants. just to see whats it turns out like. 

just getting it there without anyone seeing is the problem. 

its not small anymore


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2008)

too big for a bin liner? or two bin liners 1 with the bottom cut off and taped to the top of the other one?


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2008)

a dyson hoover box is good for moving plants that r big


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 29, 2008)

mr west said:


> a dyson hoover box is good for moving plants that r big


Yeh it should fit in a bin liner. it might be a little bit to tall. so maybe to on top. im fresh out of dyson boxes unfortunately. 

cheers i'l ask him if i can move it tonight, its abit big for a house plant in the living room


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2008)

Good luck with that then. 1 bin liner over the top and one from the bottom will do it. U gotta drive it far? Or are u walking down the road with it?


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 29, 2008)

well i can see his house from mine but im lazy so i'l stick it in the bimmer and drive down lol. 

i hate walking since i passed my test.


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2008)

have u seen wall-e yet? urlll end up like those guys if u stop walking lmao


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 29, 2008)

mr west said:


> have u seen wall-e yet? urlll end up like those guys if u stop walking lmao


na i havent seen it yet, want to though. 

i do my fare share of walking at work. no need to walk when im at home. using energy that i dont usually have


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2008)

lol im a lazy bastad too lol


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 29, 2008)

have you hidden your online status mr west? 

your posts pop up everywhere but your never online


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2008)

thats because im a ninja and am invisible to the untraind eye, im always online and am embarresed by it lol


----------



## o8supersamxix (Oct 29, 2008)

you what aslicking queen bee i aint slagging you off .........

dick


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 29, 2008)

What have I done? Dont understand this arguement thats going on


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 29, 2008)

o8supersamxix said:


> you what aslicking queen bee i aint slagging you off .........
> 
> dick


For feck sake your really pissin me off mate, take a hike will you. 

Im not kissing anyone's ass i dont even know queenbee i was being polite, i wouldnt really appreciate logging onto my journal to find posts by a little kid swearing at other people. its just not cool. 

dick? real nice comeback. please jus go away i dont have anymore time to be giving you the reaction you want. 

whats with people today? bash on fyfe day or what!


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 29, 2008)

Fyfe you should work for the semaritains your all over this site giving advice to fellow growers good on you mate
you back to smoking bee wax & coffee or have you managed to get more off uncle


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 29, 2008)

welsh wizz said:


> Fyfe you should work for the semaritains your all over this site giving advice to fellow growers good on you mate
> you back to smoking bee wax & coffee or have you managed to get more off uncle


Thank you, first nice words anyone's said to me, i appreciate it. 

yeh unfortunately im smoking beeswax. only for a few more weeks though


----------



## o8supersamxix (Oct 29, 2008)

right shut up fyfe you to nosey


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 29, 2008)

if i had a boat id pop some over for you iv got a bit to go round


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 29, 2008)

o8supersamxix said:


> right shut up fyfe you to nosey


how do i set the ignore thing up?


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 29, 2008)

welsh wizz said:


> if i had a boat id pop some over for you iv got a bit to go round


that would be sweet 

im getting a boat next year hopefully so i'l give ya a pm when im on my way  j/k


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2008)

i recon ill have a week on soap till mu widow is dry lol. There seems a lot of trolls lately and wheres the mods?????


----------



## ganjalova (Oct 29, 2008)

Fyfe what kind of HPS u using???


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 29, 2008)

at least you have something to look forward to in a week though mr west. 

Would be nice if this place was moderated. 

I NEEED A SPLIFFFF!


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 29, 2008)

ganjalova said:


> Fyfe what kind of HPS u using???



its a 70w HPS Son T - I mate. why you ask?


----------



## ganjalova (Oct 29, 2008)

jus wondering ... cuz im gonna get a 250HPS/with MH conversion bulb wanted to know how hot it gets


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 29, 2008)

id imagine quite hot mate, 

mine gets hot and its only 70w. not to hot that you cant put your hand right up to it but you would need good extraction with a 250 watter i would think mate,.


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2008)

ganjalova said:


> jus wondering ... cuz im gonna get a 250HPS/with MH conversion bulb wanted to know how hot it gets


i got one of those in my veg room in a flood light with attached ballast and it gets bout 80 85f


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 29, 2008)

70 watt for 6 plants? is that enough


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 29, 2008)

its prob not enough mate but 6 un sexed plants prob means only 1 or two females  

it will suffice. i have cfl's on stand by if it all goes to the wall.


----------



## COGOGROW (Oct 29, 2008)

Lookin great!
I hope ya get more than 1 or 2 out of the 6 to be female. When I first grew out lowryder #2, the females showed their pistils before the male pollen sacks were visible. Has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## welsh wizz (Oct 30, 2008)

my haze showed flower 12hrs after I started 12/12 (feminised)


----------



## ganjalova (Oct 30, 2008)

SH Hydroponics, Inc. > Multi Spectrum 315 Watt CFL Light Bank yo Fyfe check this Multi Spectrum 315 Watt CFL Light Bank i found ..im gonna go with this insted of a HPS.......


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 30, 2008)

ganjalova said:


> SH Hydroponics, Inc. > Multi Spectrum 315 Watt CFL Light Bank yo Fyfe check this Multi Spectrum 315 Watt CFL Light Bank i found ..im gonna go with this insted of a HPS.......


thats a good set-up. it would be perfect for little grow spaces, plenty of light to and cheap. if your in the uk though the postage from US is going to be abit pricey. 

if they have them in uk i might invest in one myself.


----------



## ganjalova (Oct 30, 2008)

i found a place that they only do UK ... but it's not 3 bulbs like that one but they are 250-350 watt CFL.... SunMate CFL Reflector - Hydrohobby Hydroponics UK


----------



## Londoner (Oct 30, 2008)

o8supersamxix said:


> you what aslicking queen bee i aint slagging you off .........
> 
> dick





o8supersamxix said:


> right shut up fyfe you to nosey


What are you on man? You remind me of someone that was on here a while ago Hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## mr west (Oct 30, 2008)

Its funy how trolls just apear and start trouble, obviously not getting enough attention at home or too much from uncle toney lol.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 30, 2008)

mr west said:


> or too much from uncle toney lol.


Sounds about right  lmao.

Sore arse have we o8supersamxix? Lorl


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 30, 2008)

Londoner said:


> What are you on man? You remind me of someone that was on here a while ago Hmmmmmmmmmm


I had it all day yesterday from that sam guy, just another annotanobba i think. mods had a word with him and iv not seen him since. 

some people on here just need to grow up sometimes.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 30, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> I had it all day yesterday from that sam guy, just another annotanobba i think.


Jelousy is a terrible thing Fyfe mate, thats probably what it is.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 30, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Jelousy is a terrible thing Fyfe mate, thats probably what it is.


Nothing to get jealous about, it's prob a kid still in school, playing on the net when he should be doing homework. 

anyway, 

Got some more kush last night and its getting better, still early though, i checked the trich's and there 10% clear 90% cloudy. still another 2 weeks he thinks, god damn good as it is


----------



## mr west (Oct 30, 2008)

still itll be better than anything u can buy on streets1000% clear and still wet lol


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 30, 2008)

COGOGROW said:


> Lookin great!
> I hope ya get more than 1 or 2 out of the 6 to be female. When I first grew out lowryder #2, the females showed their pistils before the male pollen sacks were visible. Has anyone else had this happen?


Yea on my first LRs a female showed at bout 15 days or something crazy!


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 30, 2008)

i cant afford to buy the grass of the streets here. id smoke £40 a day lol. 

could make 300 quid if i sold an oz, if i get an oz that is 

whatever i get is all mine hough


----------



## CuriousSoul (Oct 30, 2008)

£300 an oz sounds rather a lot; I've never had to pay more than £140. I suppose though that there are a lot of desperate people about, especially in this usually dry holiday season. I can feel with you with regards to not being able to afford it though, money seems tight all around.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 30, 2008)

CuriousSoul said:


> £300 an oz sounds rather a lot; I've never had to pay more than £140. I suppose though that there are a lot of desperate people about, especially in this usually dry holiday season. I can feel with you with regards to not being able to afford it though, money seems tight all around.


those figures are based on selling an 8th @ the current rate of 30 - 40 an 8th. 

i wont be selling mine though its all percy, dont like dealing, had a bad run not long ago lol and it put me off. 

im not strapped for cash as such, its just i wont pay 40 quid for an 8th of 4 week early bud that smells like a fresh fart. although i am paying 20 for a q of beeswax, a few trich's and coffee powder  last much longer though.


----------



## uk WeeD (Oct 30, 2008)

fuck you get ripped off bad mate, i can only get bluberry at the mo (fucking stinks and knocks me out  ) 20 for weighed henrys, soap bars going for 200 or less a bar round here.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 30, 2008)

yeh its because i live on an island so, the people that bring it in decide there putting alot more at risk getting it here, so the price goes up. 

it's the same price for most. its not like im a kid who gets abit smoke from teenagers, i know them in the know and they know no more than i know get me  

basically everyone here pays similar prices. no matter how high up the food chain you are. 

it is BS though, no need for the prices they charge.


----------



## CuriousSoul (Oct 30, 2008)

How sucky, you're probably doing right to grow your own. Any more news of the sex of your babies? I wish I had some sort of plant equivalent to the ultrasound to find out earlier. Then again, if I did I'd probably have a bunch of pro-lifers around telling me about the evil of my ways. 

Bah, the ambient heat is up today and my plants are showing the first signs of heat stress. Hope they don't hermi. I really should have taken more care in designing this room.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 30, 2008)

i didnt' look for sex since yesterday morning, i usually just check the temps are ok and that they dont need water, i like a suprise. who knows i might get home to a lovely lady. one can only hope. 

Try putting some 2ltr bottles of frozen water in your grow box mate, it should bring it down a couple of degrees. or of course the other option of another intake or exhaust fan.


----------



## CuriousSoul (Oct 30, 2008)

I have my fingers crossed for you. One step ahead, I already have the 4 pint frozen milk jug thingy in there. Thank you for the advice though.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 30, 2008)

CuriousSoul said:


> I have my fingers crossed for you. One step ahead, I already have the 4 pint frozen milk jug thingy in there. Thank you for the advice though.


stick another in  

what are your temps?


----------



## CuriousSoul (Oct 30, 2008)

Temps are now down to 25C (77F) so I'm out of the danger zone. It does seem to reach 28C on warm afternoons which seems pretty borderline to me. Must have hit 30C for an hour or so today :S. Worse still, the weather is set to get warmer over the weekend. Deuced 400w hps is overkill. Time to put more jugs in the freezer.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 31, 2008)

Had a nice suprise today when i checked the plants. Iv not checked for sex since i first spotted the male. Turns out so far i have the one definate male. He's goin soon and iv now got two definate females and one definate unknown  two out of four aint bad the other one is the one that started out the biggest. Its got some mute burn somehow and still not showin sex. I'l upload pics tomoro. Night all.


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 31, 2008)

Woo! Lookin forward to the pics


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 1, 2008)

i forgot my camera 

eventually found it in the biscuit cupboard and i took a load of pics last night. forgot to lift it this morning, i'l stick up some pics over the weekend or on monday. 

im hoping the other unknown will turn out to be female too. *fingers crossed*


----------



## CuriousSoul (Nov 1, 2008)

Congratulations! I'm also looking forward to the pics. What day did the females show their sex? The unknown will probably also be female, the longer 'til it shows sex the better the chance surely.


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 1, 2008)

CuriousSoul said:


> Congratulations! I'm also looking forward to the pics. What day did the females show their sex? The unknown will probably also be female, the longer 'til it shows sex the better the chance surely.


well the females showed yesterday, i had to look very closely to see them but the pistils are def there, it does look like iv got 3 females out of 4 so im very very happy  im not going to try make seeds anymore i'l just buy new ones when i need them i think. they showed there sex early i think? i'l need to check the days cause i forget even how old they are  

still have another 2 plants there now 10 days old so sexing them next week hopefully, kinda hoping a dont get another female as i might run out of room. might end up getting 12/12 at my uncles if i get pushed for space. 


Edit: The 4 older ones are nineteen days old now. the male showed at day 16 it think it was.


----------



## Londoner (Nov 1, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> well the females showed yesterday, i had to look very closely to see them but the pistils are def there, it does look like iv got 3 females out of 4


WOOOOHOOO get on son lol im pleased for ya mate, 3 outta 4, ya must be doin summat right lol

Well done, bet ya well chuffed.

Im not brave enough to grow from non-femmed seeds anymore, i used to hate ripping the males out.


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 1, 2008)

Londoner said:


> WOOOOHOOO get on son lol im pleased for ya mate, 3 outta 4, ya must be doin summat right lol
> 
> Well done, bet ya well chuffed.
> 
> Im not brave enough to grow from non-femmed seeds anymore, i used to hate ripping the males out.


mate i was over the moon when i spotted them , like a kid that just got all the sweets he could ask for  

i was really surprised that i got three, i heard there's a bad ratio of m/f in lowryders, the ganja god/goddess must be on my side 

male is outa there tonight, need more space for my babies.


----------



## Londoner (Nov 1, 2008)

Cool man, i can feel your joy lol

Well lets hope the rest of the grow goes just as smoothly eh.

And the ganja goddess blesses you with loadsa bud from those fems, im sure it will mate


----------



## ganjalova (Nov 1, 2008)

hell yea FyFe..... cant wait to see pics of them budding..... puff puff pass pass


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 1, 2008)

i think the biggest one is hungry at the mo, its yelowing along the yips and edges of the leaves and it looks darker green in the middle of the leaves and light towards the edges. do you think its hungry mate? 

i could have showed you if i never forgot the camera.


----------



## Londoner (Nov 1, 2008)

possibly mate, how long in the current pot? what compost you in?


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 1, 2008)

its only been in the current pot a couple of days now, it started the rubbery leaves and slight yellowing in the last pot it was in. the soil is just the B&Q stuff again. none of the others are showing this only onem thats why im confused


----------



## CuriousSoul (Nov 1, 2008)

I've read somewhere that the pH of that B and Q stuff is very low. The yellowing of the tips and sides sounds consistent so that would be my guess. Get someone else's opinion though, I'm not a very experienced diagnostician. :s I put my deuced plants in MG, it's a miracle they haven't suffered nute burn.


----------



## Londoner (Nov 1, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> its only been in the current pot a couple of days now, it started the rubbery leaves and slight yellowing in the last pot it was in. the soil is just the B&Q stuff again. none of the others are showing this only onem thats why im confused


Hmmmmmmm shouldnt be hungry if its only just gone into fresh pot n compo, its nothin to do with ph i know that much, what B&Q compo is it? John innes? which number?


----------



## Londoner (Nov 1, 2008)

It must be getting pretty cold where you are now mate? 

Whats your lights out temperatures like in the growroom?

Below 68f can lockout N in the rhizosphere, causing yellowing.

I have to keep my heating on all night now, used to get nitrogen uptake problems every winter. cold compo at lights off.


----------



## Londoner (Nov 1, 2008)

Or it could just be some yellowing from where it was getting hungry in the last pot with spent compo, only just showing itself now.


----------



## QueenBee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hope you get that one sorted. I had the odd little thing like that last time and it never got serious but always worth keeping an eye on these things. 3 females out of 4 is great, I got 3 out of 8 last time! Out of my sexed ones I have 1 out of 3 so far so my grows seem to have the low ratio! Poo!


----------



## CuriousSoul (Nov 1, 2008)

Day 13 for me now and they are starting to SMELL! I've been clean for months now and it's bringing it all back; just beautiful. It does raise the question of odor control. What are you using?


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 3, 2008)

Londoner said:


> It must be getting pretty cold where you are now mate?
> 
> Whats your lights out temperatures like in the growroom?
> 
> ...



 my temps get as low as 15c, 69f with light out 

looks like i will need to work out how i can heat them up for the 6 hours of darkness, i aint leaving my heatin on all night im on gas and that shiz is expensive over night  

maybe get a heater on a seperate timer? i dunno. 

turns out the one that never showed sex yet is actually a male? i dont know why its taken so long to show compared to the others? thats the one with the yellowing problems so those problems are no more 

it was the indie lookin freak grower aswell though, i was looking forward to see how it turned out.


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 3, 2008)

CuriousSoul said:


> Day 13 for me now and they are starting to SMELL! I've been clean for months now and it's bringing it all back; just beautiful. It does raise the question of odor control. What are you using?


smelling at day 13? mine dont really smell at the minute, they do if you stick your nose up there arse but they dont smell in the room. im not doing anything with the smell lad, just let it be  got some incence if needed later on.


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 3, 2008)

QueenBee said:


> Hope you get that one sorted. I had the odd little thing like that last time and it never got serious but always worth keeping an eye on these things. 3 females out of 4 is great, I got 3 out of 8 last time! Out of my sexed ones I have 1 out of 3 so far so my grows seem to have the low ratio! Poo!


turns out only 2 are females. i still cant complain at 2 out of 4 really. and i still got 2 more ready for sexing in a week or so. hopefully some of the others will be female for you queen.


----------



## Londoner (Nov 3, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> my temps get as low as 15c, 69f with light out
> 
> looks like i will need to work out how i can heat them up for the 6 hours of darkness, i aint leaving my heatin on all night im on gas and that shiz is expensive over night
> 
> maybe get a heater on a seperate timer? i dunno.



Temperature conversion online.

15 degrees C is 59 degrees F mate, not 69 lol. yep youl need to do something about that bro, thats far too cold for em, i leave my heating on all night on low setting, which keeps my rooms at a nice toasty 20 degrees c, but oil filled radiators work very well mate, many uk growers use em lol shitty cold country were in eh? lol

Its a pain innit, too hot with the lights on, so you do all you can to lower temps, then too cold lights out and you need to warm em up lmao.


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 3, 2008)

yeh i did a google search on the 15c 59f thing i just wrote 69 by mistake 

i know these need abit of pleasing dont they. i seen a little miniture oil filled heater somewhere the other week, it was tiny. perfect for my grow space. i'l nab one when i find it. it only needs to be on when lights are off. iv got lights on temp sorted it sits nicely at 25c. 

just uploading some pics. brought my camera today but forgot the lead so phone pics again.


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2008)

yeah im feeling the winter now too lol. I just keep my flat warm and it seems to do ok


----------



## Londoner (Nov 3, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> yeh i did a google search on the 15c 59f thing i just wrote 69 by mistake
> 
> i know these need abit of pleasing dont they. i seen a little miniture oil filled heater somewhere the other week, it was tiny. perfect for my grow space. i'l nab one when i find it. it only needs to be on when lights are off. iv got lights on temp sorted it sits nicely at 25c.
> 
> just uploading some pics. brought my camera today but forgot the lead so phone pics again.


25C is lovely with lights on mate, perfeck lol yea the rad doesnt have to be in the room mate, just near the room, preferably near the air intake so it can suck the warm air in.

The oil filled rads are much safer to leave on overnight or unnattended than say fan heaters or those upright coil heaters lol theyre deadly lmao.



mr west said:


> yeah im feeling the winter now too lol. I just keep my flat warm and it seems to do ok


Its gettin freezin now eh Mr West, gonna be a cold one this year i think.


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 3, 2008)

just a few pics from the weekend and today. 

2 females out of the 4 older plants and 2 younger plants not showing sex yet. 

plus i got bored so some trich shots from the hindu kush i been smoking recently. 

first pic is the one with the yellowing probs. recently found its male. 

second is the smallest plant, its very small but its female though 

third is the other female i have, its getting nice and bushy now. i cant turn the pic around as it keeps freeezin when i do so you guys will need to tilt your head to the left 

fouth and fiifth are the younger plants. 

6th you can see the yellowing more on the male. 

and the last ones are the trich's from this kush. asyou can see its a lil early. still nice though.


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2008)

congrats on the fems dude. Hey any pot is better than perpetuating the soap bar barrons lmao. Im thinkin of turning the rad on in my room at night lol fo the girlys lol. My veg room aint off long enough to get too cold in 6 hrs


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 3, 2008)

mr west said:


> congrats on the fems dude. Hey any pot is better than perpetuating the soap bar barrons lmao. Im thinkin of turning the rad on in my room at night lol fo the girlys lol. My veg room aint off long enough to get too cold in 6 hrs


yeh mine is only off six hours but in them 6 it drops 10c. i'l get a little rad and sit it outside the growbox where the intake is.


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2008)

i thought 10 degrees was ideal for the difrence tween day an night could be wrong tho lol


----------



## Londoner (Nov 3, 2008)

Should be no more than a 10 degree difference between light on and light off temps, about a 5 degree drop is ideal, but it all depends what your lights on starting temps are lol


----------



## Londoner (Nov 3, 2008)

A 10c drop is about a 25f drop lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2008)

i work wit f rather than c lol


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 3, 2008)

yeh its not how much it drops that bothers me mate, its the fact that it sits at 15c or less with light of. that pretty cold


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2008)

that is pretty cold, lets all move to spain lol, sure if we pooled all our money we could by an old farm house in spain lol.


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 3, 2008)

id move to a big farm house in spain no problem  

nice big basement and a few 1000 watters and we'd be sorted


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2008)

an all teh bronzed spanish chakitas woo hoo, best pack plenty of imac or veet lmao


----------



## Londoner (Nov 3, 2008)

mr west said:


> an all teh bronzed spanish chakitas woo hoo, best pack plenty of imac or veet lmao


Best pack plenty of durex lmao


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2008)

Olvera country property for sale, Spanish olive farms, fincas and estates in Cadiz, Sevilla, Malaga provinces


----------



## Londoner (Nov 3, 2008)

I like ribbed durex lmao


----------



## Londoner (Nov 3, 2008)

Turn them inside out for my own pleasure lmao


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 3, 2008)

mr west said:


> an all teh bronzed spanish chakitas woo hoo, best pack plenty of imac or veet lmao



 lmao! 

you use veet mr west  

im sure someone asked what soil i use before maybe londoner? this kush is real good  i seem to forget everything lately.. its just the multi purpose B&Q stuff. 

this one 

B&Q Multipurpose Compost 8241G 12L, 8242G


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 3, 2008)

Londoner said:


> I like ribbed durex lmao





Londoner said:


> Turn them inside out for my own pleasure lmao


LMFAO!

Found my random quote for my sig now


----------



## Londoner (Nov 3, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> LMFAO!
> 
> Found my random quote for my sig now


Hehehehehehehehehehehe 

Yea put it in your sig mate lmao


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 3, 2008)

ok done  

let me know if you want it taken off  

i found a little heater for £30 an oil one thats 35cm tall. sounds perfect


----------



## Londoner (Nov 3, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> ok done
> 
> let me know if you want it taken off
> 
> i found a little heater for £30 an oil one thats 35cm tall. sounds perfect


Lmfao nah keep it there as long as ya want mate lol

Yea that does sound perfect, you dont want anything too big and power consuming, just something to keeps the temp up slightly.


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 3, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Lmfao nah keep it there as long as ya want mate lol
> 
> Yea that does sound perfect, you dont want anything too big and power consuming, just something to keeps the temp up slightly.




yeh it can stay there then mate, i think its a cracker  

i dont get why some people get para about how many watts there using in there house as the police will notice, this things tiny yet its 600w! id hate to run a large one


----------



## Londoner (Nov 3, 2008)

I know mate, our power consumption is huge anyway without the growlights n shit, the tumble dryer is on all day now its gettin cold, thats 2kw
Always got two teles on one in the living room and the kids room, 150w each
Always boiling the kettle, 2kw, we love our tea n coffee hehe lol
The shower is 8kw, with four in the house thats alot of power used everyday.
PC
Stereo's
Washing machine etc etc etc

The growlights dont really scratch the surface of our power usage lol dont even think we'd notice any difference if i turned all the growstuff off!


----------



## CuriousSoul (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow you guys use a lot of power. This household of 3 has had it's electricity usage nearly doubled through the 400w HPS and fans. I must admit the paranoia about the electricity peak did cross my mind.


----------



## COGOGROW (Nov 3, 2008)

I've been having cold problems as well. My low temps every night right now get to 58-59f as well. I'm lazy and refilling the oil burners seems like it'd be some work. I just bought a small space heater on the net and I'm waiting for it to come in the mail. It's got some digital energy saver control that lets me pick the temperature I want in the room. It kicks on only whenever the room gets too cold. I hope I'll have it in a few days so i can show ya some picks. best of luck!

& I'm gonna have to give an inside-out, studded-condom-fuck a try tonight


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 4, 2008)

Londoner said:


> I know mate, our power consumption is huge anyway without the growlights n shit, the tumble dryer is on all day now its gettin cold, thats 2kw
> Always got two teles on one in the living room and the kids room, 150w each
> Always boiling the kettle, 2kw, we love our tea n coffee hehe lol
> The shower is 8kw, with four in the house thats alot of power used everyday.
> ...


I made a point of changing every light bulb in the flat to an energy saving bulb. only 60w equiv's and the power that saves makes up for the use of the HPS  

plants are getting hairy now


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 4, 2008)

COGOGROW said:


> I've been having cold problems as well. My low temps every night right now get to 58-59f as well. I'm lazy and refilling the oil burners seems like it'd be some work. I just bought a small space heater on the net and I'm waiting for it to come in the mail. It's got some digital energy saver control that lets me pick the temperature I want in the room. It kicks on only whenever the room gets too cold. I hope I'll have it in a few days so i can show ya some picks. best of luck!
> 
> & I'm gonna have to give an inside-out, studded-condom-fuck a try tonight



its crap aint it? stupid british weather! is the heater your getting oil filled? the one i was looking at for £30 did the same as yours it keeps the room at a constant temp. so it just comes on when its needed. 

have fun with the condom


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 4, 2008)

CuriousSoul said:


> Wow you guys use a lot of power. This household of 3 has had it's electricity usage nearly doubled through the 400w HPS and fans. I must admit the paranoia about the electricity peak did cross my mind.


it would be no different to plugging in a miniature heater though curious, the heater im getting is 600w. no need to get para just enjoy your growing


----------



## mr west (Nov 4, 2008)

did u replace the growing bulbs too? the plants tend to shoot fresh hairs wen the light is increased


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 4, 2008)

mr west said:


> did u replace the growing bulbs too? the plants tend to shoot fresh hairs wen the light is increased


nuh uh, its still my HPS that sgrowing teh plants, oh and 1cfl  

there just starting to flower so showing more and mroe pistils


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 4, 2008)

GOOOOOOOD mornin anyway mr west >>>>>>>


----------



## mr west (Nov 4, 2008)

its great aint it they remind me of juicy bean shoots lol

GOOOOOOOD Morning Mr Fyfe im grandan dandy lol have some nice ww>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 4, 2008)

mr west said:


> its great aint it they remind me of juicy bean shoots lol
> 
> GOOOOOOOD Morning Mr Fyfe im grandan dandy lol have some nice ww>>>>>>>>>>



 i like juicy bean shoots

i cant wait till there all nice and hairy and start flowering properly, the next couple of weeks should be fun. 

>>>>>>>> puff puff pass back >>>>>> 

some good shii!


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 5, 2008)

sexed the two younger plants today, i got 1 male and 1 female. 

so 3 male and 3 female from 6 seeds, plus the one i killed at a week old 

I gave the younger female up to my uncle to see what he can do with it. as the two i have will fill up my growbox quite nicely. 

no pics today im going to wait till there into flowering before posting some more. 

The 5 hindu kush plants iare coming down today/tonight so the hydroponics swiss mix should be starting soon


----------



## Londoner (Nov 5, 2008)

All good mate 

I may do another hydro grow in the near future, been looking at some hydro systems, mmmmmm lol


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 5, 2008)

Londoner said:


> All good mate
> 
> I may do another hydro grow in the near future, been looking at some hydro systems, mmmmmm lol



im looking forward to doing some hydro. 

He has two set-ups his old school one and a brand new unused one. who knows we might start both


----------



## Londoner (Nov 5, 2008)

What systems are they Fyfe mate?


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 5, 2008)

Londoner said:


> What systems are they Fyfe mate?


i dont know to be honest mate, i havent had a proper look at them yet, the room is full of hindu kush and about 30 gallon jars of cider (he makes his own) 

From what iv seen i know its a flood and drain. The older one is 4 pots sitting on a metal thing, and i really dont know how to explain it  

i'l get pics when we get it underway.

this is what the older one looks like, im undure about the new one its still packed away .

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.1-hydroponics.co.uk/images/starter-kits/medium-size/quality-starter-.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.1-hydroponics.co.uk/starter-kits.htm&h=583&w=357&sz=42&hl=en&start=7&usg=__EDIaf3zEZiChJBs9iQH4PX49zUA=&tbnid=fY1U0l-9RiwxzM:&tbnh=134&tbnw=82&prev=/images?q=4+pot+hydroponics+plate&gbv=2&hl=en&sa=G


----------



## Londoner (Nov 5, 2008)

The older system, is it one of these?

This is exactly what i had for my first set-up with a 600, when did my first grows with a couple of mates, 8pod flood and drain from Esoteric hydroponics, worked well but damn it was expensive lol


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 5, 2008)

yeh thats it 

i dont know about the newer one its all packed away still. 

i cant wait to get it going. i'd start it tonight if he'd let me


----------



## Londoner (Nov 5, 2008)

Yea theyre good systems mate, the newer versions are detatch-a-pod systems, you can remove each pod to inspect each plant individually or turn it around whatever.

You got the digital timer with it yea? Theyre a bit of a pain to set up initially, you need to set the timer for it to flood the pods for three minits every three hours, and adjust the taps on the flow and return pipes to get equal flow to each pod, and to make it flood the whole pod up to the over flow within the three minits, but not so it fills to quick and overflows 

And make sure the pipes under the pebble level have the little grommets in place, or even better make up little gauze filters to put over the ends of the pipes, or the roots grow up into the pipes and block them up lol Happened to me


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 5, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Yea theyre good systems mate, the newer versions are detatch-a-pod systems, you can remove each pod to inspect each plant individually or turn it around whatever.
> 
> You got the digital timer with it yea? Theyre a bit of a pain to set up initially, you need to set the timer for it to flood the pods for three minits every three hours, and adjust the taps on the flow and return pipes to get equal flow to each pod, and to make it flood the whole pod up to the over flow within the three minits, but not so it fills to quick and overflows
> 
> And make sure the pipes under the pebble level have the little grommets in place, or even better make up little gauze filters to put over the ends of the pipes, or the roots grow up into the pipes and block them up lol Happened to me


Yeh he said the new one is better because you can take the pod off to inspect and turn around? i know he's spent a hell of alot of money on them. 

the newer one holds six plants i think. 

Yeh i had a look at the timer, its a complicated mofo. i think we'l get it running just sweet though  or i hope so anyway.


----------



## Londoner (Nov 5, 2008)

Well if you need any advice with it or you get stuck with something just ask mate, iv spent quite a few hours fiddling with one of them


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 5, 2008)

yeh i will do mate, if i dont get you here i'l stalk you via email till you help  joke of course!

im hoping he has a pretty good idea on how to use it, even thos its been out of action for a little while. 

have you tried any bbc cheese yet mate? or has the mould put you of a tester. i feel shit for ya mate, shit genetics you think?


----------



## Londoner (Nov 5, 2008)

Yea its just poor mould resistance mate, yea im smokin it as we speak, average is about the best i can say about it lol


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 5, 2008)

average is still better than soap though  

is this the first time you had mould problems?


----------



## Londoner (Nov 5, 2008)

Had it once before on one of my churches years ago, before i had decent extraction and my humidity was sky high, but other than that no


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 5, 2008)

i only planted what feels like a few days ago and already iv noticed some thick roots pokig out of the drainage holes!

these things root far to quickly  

should i leave them a couple of weeks to trasplant?


----------



## uk WeeD (Nov 5, 2008)

pot em up soon as, i started the last of my auto ak's in little coke bottles cos i couldnt be arsed to go outside and grab some pots (too cold ) 5 days later they've grown a massive rootball


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 5, 2008)

they only just been potted a couple of days though. from tiny pots to 3ltr ones. 

if i transplanted now i dont know if the root ball would hold or not. 

i dunno  i'l prob leave them a week or so and see how they get on, i'l just keep an eye on them.


----------



## uk WeeD (Nov 5, 2008)

well if they're in 3l pots leave em till they've filled the pot, dont wanna go stressing them too much


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 5, 2008)

uk WeeD said:


> well if they're in 3l pots leave em till they've filled the pot, dont wanna go stressing them too much


thats what i mean though, they not been in teh pot long and iv already got plenty of roots poking there heads out of the drainage holes. 

its a hard one, replant or leave be for now? 

i'l go with leave be i thinks


----------



## uk WeeD (Nov 5, 2008)

ye mate better to be safe then sorry


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 6, 2008)

i just realize that the last pics i shown the plants look alot smaller than they are now. so i'l upload a few pics in the morning. 

i just had an impulse buy and decided to get sky+ i dont have sky already but the deal they threw i couldnt refuse 

just hope my plants aint to stinky when they come next saturday to install it


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 7, 2008)

Firstly is it just me or has riu gone pretty quiet recently? used to be loads of people on here chatting 

anyway. 

just a few pics of the plants there getting bigger, one seem's to be stretching but it's not as though its reaching for light because its no more than 6 inch away from the bulb? the other is staying short and bushy. im guessing its just what this one has been crossed with maybe. 

going to get a 125w actual red spectrum cfl next week and hang that in there with them for additional light.

edit: forgot pics 

second pic you can see a few pistils, there is loads on them just m phone cam is crap, really need to sort the digi cam out, missus has it again!


----------



## CuriousSoul (Nov 7, 2008)

They're getting pretty damn big! If space isn't a concern for you then the stretching won't really matter (heck you may even get more light to those lower branches). Mine are now on day 18 and still not showing any sign of sex (I'm taking this as good news). I'll be happy if mine grow as big as yours. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 7, 2008)

CuriousSoul said:


> They're getting pretty damn big! If space isn't a concern for you then the stretching won't really matter (heck you may even get more light to those lower branches). Mine are now on day 18 and still not showing any sign of sex (I'm taking this as good news). I'll be happy if mine grow as big as yours. Keep up the good work!



hey thank curious 

yeh they really took off when i transplanted them, will be going into there final pots prob end of next week. hopefully get another growth spurt then to. 

mine all showed sex pretty much the same time, males and females? they should start showing sex any day now mate.


----------



## CuriousSoul (Nov 7, 2008)

I went over them with a fine tooth comb (metaphorically speaking). Good news and bad news I'm afraid. The Good news is I have 2 females, the bad... well my 2 favourite plants are both male! 1 Is still unidentified. I'll leave it a couple of days to make sure about the males (I'll not so willingly give up on them yet) but bah, what rotten luck!


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 7, 2008)

glad to here you got some females though mate, 

yeh the biggest/strongest looking plants normally turn out to be male. from what iv seen and experienced anyway.


----------



## NoobRyder (Nov 7, 2008)

sup fyfe, plants are looking awesome.

wish mine would have stretched a bit now when they were seedlings, because your buds are getting alot more light then mine because mine are shorter and bushy. think i might have to snip a couple leaves in the next couple of days.


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 7, 2008)

nooooooo! 

dont cut any leaves mate, your plant will collect light from those leaves and pass it on to the buds. if anything cutting leaves stunts growth. 

iv not seen anyone recommend cutting fan leaves, they need them to photosynthesis


----------



## COGOGROW (Nov 8, 2008)

yeah cutting off fan leaves is like cutting off limbs!! not good


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice to see everyones interested in my update  

things are getting way to quiet in here. 

I gave them there first feed last night, just waiting on checking them later to find them crispy burnt  hopefully not though. 

they were fed 2.5ml of canna flora A and 2.5 of flora B? mixed in 2lt's of water. i don't know what the NPK is i forget now. i got it of my uncle.

i fed them from the bottom as advised by him, i got a long drip tray and fed them about 1.5ltr and let them absorb it through the drainage holes. 

i dont know the benifits of feeding from the bottom? maybe to train the root to search for water? me no no 

going to have to move them down abit tonight, there getting close to the light now. 

got my first wiff of them this morning to, the sky man is well going to notice


----------



## Londoner (Nov 8, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> things are getting way to quiet in here.


Here you go Fyfe mate, is this loud enough for ya?

*PLANTS LOOK GREAT, THEYVE REALLY GROWN SINCE THE LAST PICS YOU POSTED.

GRAND JOB SO FAR MATE LOL 

*


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> Firstly is it just me or has riu gone pretty quiet recently? used to be loads of people on here chatting
> 
> anyway.
> 
> ...


yeah its gone quiet cuz everyones stoned and chatting on messeger lol


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 8, 2008)

YEH THAT WILL DO JUST FINE MATE, THANKS FOR POPPING BY! 

how are you?


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm Fine and Dandy Mate, How's you?


----------



## Londoner (Nov 8, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> YEH THAT WILL DO JUST FINE MATE, THANKS FOR POPPING BY!
> 
> how are you?  <----------------



Lmao at the tiny how are you lol

Im fine ta, yourself? lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Here you go Fyfe mate, is this loud enough for ya?
> 
> *PLANTS LOOK GREAT, THEYVE REALLY GROWN SINCE THE LAST PICS YOU POSTED.
> 
> ...


yeah i missed this lol he speaks truth tho lol


----------



## Londoner (Nov 8, 2008)

lmao...............


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 8, 2008)

mr west said:


> I'm Fine and Dandy Mate, How's you?



oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhh pretty colours  

im spot on matey, just abit bored


----------



## misterdogman (Nov 8, 2008)

I cant wait to do this same thing in Hempys...Autos and Hempys seem made for each other...GREAT JOB awesome plants...


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2008)

94% activity londona u going for it lol


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 8, 2008)

im good lond not bad at all mate


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 8, 2008)

mr west said:


> 94% activity londona u going for it lol


how do you get your activity up westy? and what does it do lol.


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2008)

hows the temps up there fyfe?


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2008)

u have to post loads an loads and i have no idea what it does lol


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 8, 2008)

mr west said:


> hows the temps up there fyfe?


temps are not bad now mate, i turn the heating on at night now anyway so lights off sits about 17 which im not to bothered about. i'l a little heater to sit by them just not this week. i skint myself already lol and i got paid yesterday. 




mr west said:


> u have to post loads an loads and i have no idea what it does lol


so it has a whole load of uses  
i dont get why some people get all worked up about the activity bar? iv seen it mentioned loads but no one ever mentions what it does or what its for


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2008)

it just shows u how obsessed with posting lots u r lol


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 8, 2008)

your not doin to bad at 61% westy  

mine is going down?


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2008)

well post more then lol if its a problem lol


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 8, 2008)

na no problem lol, it just confuses me, dont take much to do that though. 

Anyone want some of the last of the early hindu kush >>>>>>


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2008)

swap ya for some died and cured ak74>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 8, 2008)

swap welcomed 

did you mean ak47  ?


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 8, 2008)

anyone else water from the bottom? 

im guessing he was just being an old hippie and trying t teach me his ways. 
iv seen him grow alot of plants so it cant do them harm lol.


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> swap welcomed
> 
> did you mean ak47  ?


no its a remix but i dunno how or wot lol


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 8, 2008)

i know what it is.... confusing  

well im off now, catch ya later west.


----------



## mr west (Nov 8, 2008)

see ya dude enjoy the sun lol


----------



## CuriousSoul (Nov 8, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> anyone else water from the bottom?
> 
> im guessing he was just being an old hippie and trying t teach me his ways.
> iv seen him grow alot of plants so it cant do them harm lol.


I do when switching to a new container. As I understand it, it encourages the roots to grow downwards in search of water. I'd also imagine it would be quite difficult to get root rot that way.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 11, 2008)

looking good Fyfe shame crapy camera put one on your xmas list


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 11, 2008)

i have a digi camera, i kodak one, 6mp. 

i lost it for ages then found it and the missus has it somewhere now. 

i'l have a look for it tonight and take some proper pics. 


just recieved a nice package of hindu kush again. 2 1/2 ounce of half dried bud. got to wait a a few days for it to dry out. stinking the whole bloody flat out


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2008)

u have a very nice uncle if he gives u that much weed man gawd bless him lol. Have a taste of some nice an dry AK>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 11, 2008)

well i'v been skint this week and iv done him a few favours of recent and he said he would repay me with some nice smoke, i just wasn't expecting this much 

the last bit i got of him was early, this stuff is supposed to be perfect so i cant wait till its dry. it really does stink in here. im sure the hamsters stoned of the fumes he been eating for an hour  

>>>>>>>>>> cheers mr west. puff puff pass back.>>>>>> 

nice shii 

the kush is still pretty wet so i guess i'l lose an ounce when its dry


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 11, 2008)

jesus, i just looked at the previous pics and they look small compared to how they are now. cause i look at them everyday i don't notice growth that much but there lot bushier than they were in the last pics. 

lots of bud sites visible now.

i'l upoad some more pics later.


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2008)

cant wait lol


----------



## Londoner (Nov 11, 2008)

mr west said:


> cant wait lol


Me too.......


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 12, 2008)

Good morning Fyfe tryed mr wests trick spliff first thing its taken 2 hrs to get my head back only smoked half pass to you.... do the picks first  love my days off but nothing to do but get stoned on good bud 


quick question on drying 2 weeks hanging _smokeable_ 6 weeks with 4 weeks in smelly proof bag burping daily take your *head off* dose any one else agree or have othere drying methods hope you dont mind me posting Fyfe


----------



## learing the ways (Nov 12, 2008)

hey fyfe all looking good baby, the only drying method i know of is 2 weeks in the dark in a well ventilated room, then some wher between 3-7 days curing in jars,opening the jar just a few times a day to allow some fresh air and to prevent bud rot.


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 12, 2008)

i don't care mate post what ya want lol. 

i just have my buds i got hanging to dry at the minute and i was going to put it in a glass masonry jar thingy for storage. 

i feel shit now cause people were waiting for pics and i dont have my camera with me today and im at work. only have one or to crappy pics from my phone. 

well done me 


i'l stick the camera in the car tonight so i don't forget it and shower you all with decent pics tomorrow


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 12, 2008)

i never even mentioned my plants very nearly got chucked out of the window last night, iv never been so paranoid in all my life!

there we were me and the g/f eating tea, when all of a sudden loads of police vans and dogs pulled up outside! 
i live in a building that has six flats in it and i live in nr 4 facing the front. and there is two blocks of flats next to us. 

anyway, i watched absolutely shite'n myself from my window as police barged out from there vans and came over towards our block. by this time i had run to the growroom quicker than you could squeeze out a fart. i had no idea what i was going to do if they did come i just thought it would be a good idea to take the plants out???? it also didn't help with my paranoia that i have a load of kush hanging to dry in the bedroom. 

turns out they did a drugs raid in the block next door! 

when speaking to the person who lives below me he said that he shit himself to and ate a load of green  so that the police wouldn't find it if they came to his place. would he have gotten baked from eating a load of green? i never went back to ask  prob just made him sick. 

i think im safe for now, but iv never been so para in all my life 

thought you might like to hear of my eventful night.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 12, 2008)

Mate I get jumpy when that bloody cop hellicoptor hovers over head para about there heat cam but the wife dont smoke so she calms me down if you know what i mean


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 12, 2008)

lmao i bet she does  

heat cameras shouldnt be a problem mate, people have plug in 1000w heaters and i dont think police would stop at every house with one of those 

dont worry about eyes in the sky matey.

i just rea dyour quote in ya sig, the most noobish statement iv ever seen on here


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 12, 2008)

I was stoned lol gone now will have to find a good quote



mr west comes out with some good ones


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 12, 2008)

im waiting for londoner to come up with another one somewhere so i can rob it again


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2008)

i used to have a brillent quaot off of DWR ages sgo it said something like 
"so u cant get seeds from a pure male then?"


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2008)

afternoon Fyfe, hows that kush drying?


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 12, 2008)

haha! funny qoute mr west. 

its drying quite nice mate, i wake up in the middle of the night because i can smell it. dont help that its hanging in the bedroom  i some in the glove box of the car when i got it, enough for a couple of j's, it will dry quicker in there so that should be ready tonight for a taster. i cant wait. 

hows life treating ya mr west?


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 12, 2008)

a couple of crappy pics of the plants. these really dont do it any justice there from monday i think. 

i solemnly swear i will get some proper pics on my camera tonight and upload them so you can see what there really like. 

might slip in a pic of the kush to, cause i can 

edit: usually helps whe you upload the pics dont it


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2008)

im good fanx mate, smoking some bitter tasting weed at min, i paid £20 quid for it too lol. The guy over dried it lol nvm eh. >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 12, 2008)

puff puff pass back>>>>>>>>>>  

is it all crumbly? 

i found abit of the last batch of kush i had in the glove box of my car, i must have put it in there to dry so i can smoke it and forgot about it, it just turns into dust when you touch it  

whats next to come out the flower room matey? you'l be smoking your own soon wont you?


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2008)

i dont like it wen its that dry lol. I got a bub and a skunk and a satrori all at 7 weeks on friday.


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> a couple of crappy pics of the plants. these really dont do it any justice there from monday i think.
> 
> i solemnly swear i will get some proper pics on my camera tonight and upload them so you can see what there really like.
> 
> ...


it does help lol, they dunt look very dwarfy do they lol


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 12, 2008)

yeh is horriblw when there really crumbly dry, not to good when you try smoke it wet either  i was impatient with the kush and tried a wet one last night, big mistake, tasted like fresh horse crap and lit it about forty times for the first pull 

patience is whats needed i think. 

so will you be chopping about 8-9 weeks?


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 12, 2008)

mr west said:


> i used to have a brillent quaot off of DWR ages sgo it said something like
> "so u cant get seeds from a pure male then?"


 
nice one mr west there are so many dumb quotes on here its hard to choose one Dam Stoners PUFFFF pass skunk nicely cured home grown...


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 12, 2008)

buuuurp nice


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2008)

well the ticket on the skunk says 7 weeks but im gonna leave iit at least 8 lol the satori has a 10+ week flower lol they still got some growing to go. The bub looks ready now but im gonna leave it a wee while lol


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 12, 2008)

they can only get better west 

least you will have plenty of your homegrown soon enough mate. 

saves buying the shit of the street they call weed.


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 12, 2008)

mr west said:


> it does help lol, they dunt look very dwarfy do they lol



no i was thinking that, there only about 18" tall though and the smaller one is abou 16". im hoping they wont get much taller now. one is staying very tall and straight where as the other is growing bushy bush


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2008)

one sat dom and one indi dom then lol


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 12, 2008)

good thinking batman. 

yeh one does have skinny leaves an other is a fatty bum bum. 

hopefully i'l get a nice diffrence between them. prob the only good thing about the mix pack.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 12, 2008)

lets hope for a fem dom   not the condom type


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2008)

hey hey we all want a dom fem mate lol or a sub fem


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 12, 2008)

there both female mate.


----------



## QueenBee (Nov 12, 2008)

Potter fan? lol I love it


----------



## AM/PMS (Nov 12, 2008)

Holy cow! I wish my plants could be as tall as yours. I think I'm stuck with mine being little half foot tall girls. Does that mean you will yield more than me?


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 13, 2008)

QueenBee said:


> Potter fan? lol I love it


notice its supporting my plants lol, best place for it. i was sad and decided to read them, all of them


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 13, 2008)

AM/PMS said:


> Holy cow! I wish my plants could be as tall as yours. I think I'm stuck with mine being little half foot tall girls. Does that mean you will yield more than me?


i dont know why they got tall? im guessing its just the strains? they were always almost touching the light so i dont think its stretching, though i will be getting a 150w hps next time. i dont think they will yeild anymore then your, if they do they will prob be fluffy where yours will be ompact buds


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 13, 2008)

Question: how many days in a row can i be a stupid stoner? 
answer: prob the rest of my life  but who cares. 

well i did the unexpected today, got loads of pics on my digi camera even managed to bring it to work to upload them all for all to see. guess what i didnt bring though...... the lead you need to plug the camera into the comp 

pics will be tomorro now people sorry


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 13, 2008)

oh and when i said to someone send me your email and i'l send you some kush i was only joking! please people stop sending me pm's with your email address  

i was joking, im not sending weed in the post, its mine i tell ya 

if it was dry


----------



## learing the ways (Nov 13, 2008)

morning....peeps still thinking u going to send them weed in da post lol, jeez cant peeps take a private joke lol. how u today??


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 13, 2008)

im good thanks learing 

how are you this rainy day?


----------



## learing the ways (Nov 13, 2008)

as good as always, yer weather is defo looking lame. how the plants looking dis morning?


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 13, 2008)

looking and smelling as good as ever  

they need watering but was that busy taking pics that i never got chance to water so they will be thirsty by the time i get back. 

how are your's doing?


----------



## learing the ways (Nov 13, 2008)

looking better now they undernew light, i also need to water mine lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 13, 2008)

Free Weed there is always a welsh man at the front of the que


----------



## learing the ways (Nov 13, 2008)

lol, shame coz there aint no free weed going =-(


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 13, 2008)

you need to move closer to me then always free weed among freinds here


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 13, 2008)

i see you removed the ass welshy? just a lil humping smilie now


----------



## learing the ways (Nov 13, 2008)

lol the little smiling dude is all cool


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 13, 2008)

...........


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## learing the ways (Nov 13, 2008)

lmao take it ur a bit board at work then lol.


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 13, 2008)

the magic of ctrl & v


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 13, 2008)

I never took it off someones pinched my bum


----------



## learing the ways (Nov 13, 2008)

lol this is true, when u getting these oics up then?? i wana see how ur babies are getting on. did you have chance to ask ur uncle that question about soil for me??


----------



## mr west (Nov 13, 2008)

yeahg i wanna see plants not winkyes welsh dude put hat fuker away man u put me off my cornflakes


----------



## learing the ways (Nov 13, 2008)

lol im wid mr west im not even eating and that making me ill lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 13, 2008)

theres plenty of sites to get ur cock out on and this aint one of em dude, try newbinudes or ipostnaked.com. or one of the other 50 million sex sites online


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 13, 2008)

welshy get that shit off my page mate, thats f'in discusting!


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 13, 2008)

learing the ways said:


> lol this is true, when u getting these oics up then?? i wana see how ur babies are getting on. did you have chance to ask ur uncle that question about soil for me??


sorry i brought the camera in but not the lead to plug it in. def be up tomoro.


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 13, 2008)

mr west said:


> yeahg i wanna see plants not winkyes welsh dude put hat fuker away man u put me off my cornflakes



why he put this shit up? how you doing west? pics tomoro mate, i was a stoner and forgot the lead


----------



## learing the ways (Nov 13, 2008)

ok no worries,how old are they now???


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 13, 2008)

they were 4 weeks on monday, nearly half way there. getting worried my flat really stinks of kush and lowryder and sky man is here saturday?


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 13, 2008)

Sorry people. I ripped it off this site RIU not a softporn site lol wont do it again only bud & plant pics from now on 
am i forgiven kiss-assPLEASE SORRY


puff puff pass


----------



## learing the ways (Nov 13, 2008)

welsh ur forgiven, 4 weeks mine are about a week behind urs. wat age u plan on harvesting them then??? get plenty of air freshners and shit in ya kitchen that should help, or those inscent stick things


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 13, 2008)

welsh wizz said:


> Sorry people. I ripped it off this site RIU not a softporn site lol wont do it again only bud & plant pics from now on
> am i forgiven kiss-assPLEASE SORRY
> 
> 
> puff puff pass



dont worry i forgive to, or did i smoke and forget lol. it was mingin though, i didnt want to look at my own journal lol.


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 13, 2008)

learing the ways said:


> welsh ur forgiven, 4 weeks mine are about a week behind urs. wat age u plan on harvesting them then??? get plenty of air freshners and shit in ya kitchen that should help, or those inscent stick things


the plamts will tell me when there ready but i prob leave them 9 weeks total, so mid december. dry and curing for christmas


----------



## learing the ways (Nov 13, 2008)

yer i think mine will be done b4 there ment to, they say 10 weeks but i think bout 9 too.


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 13, 2008)

mine said seed to harvest in 60 days, thats like way early though i think


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 13, 2008)

Iv flowered all mine for 10 weeks hairs real brown by then some new strains surggest flowering 14 weeks e.g. arjans haze #3


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 13, 2008)

Thats a better sig lol


----------



## learing the ways (Nov 13, 2008)

yes i 2nd that much better than looking at penis lol


----------



## AM/PMS (Nov 14, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> i dont know why they got tall? im guessing its just the strains? they were always almost touching the light so i dont think its stretching, though i will be getting a 150w hps next time. i dont think they will yeild anymore then your, if they do they will prob be fluffy where yours will be ompact buds


YES! I love compact buds the most. But i bet since yours are under HPS they will pack a harder punch than mine. Damn! Happy growing, Fyfe!


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 14, 2008)

only time will tell matey, 

well i managed to get through one morning without being a stoner and forgetting everything  

i got my camera and lead and the cd so when i get it all loaded up i'l post a load of decent pics instead of crappy phone pics. 

sky+ tomoro  cant wait!


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 14, 2008)

ok so here's the pics. 

This bunch is of the shorter, fatter plant. i

i'l do another post for the taller skinny plant.

so here she is at last :


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 14, 2008)

And here's the tall skinny one  im quite proud of them both since iv never really grown before. 

oh and a few other random pics because i was bored. theres a couple of some of the kush buds that are dryer and should be ready for the jar tonight. other bigger ones are still bit wet in middle. 

so there you go, i knew id do it eventually  

now time for a


----------



## CuriousSoul (Nov 14, 2008)

Small bushy plant? It looks like a giant compared to either of my females. It is lowryder you're growing right? Starting to bud rather nicely. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 14, 2008)

CuriousSoul said:


> Small bushy plant? It looks like a giant compared to either of my females. It is lowryder you're growing right? Starting to bud rather nicely. Keep up the good work.



haha, yeh they def dont have much lowryder 1 genes in them anyway. there bigger than i thought they would be but im not complaining. there a mix of something crossed with lowryder 2. who knows what i'l get from them 

oh and thanks


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 14, 2008)

ok dont know how i managed it but the second picture in the second batch is of the bushy plant. incase it confuses anyone.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 14, 2008)

Welll done mate on both plants & remembering the cam 
smoking some afghan off my mate realy stoned up shi*
puff pass


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 14, 2008)

cheers mate, i think there coming along nicely. 

puff puff pass back >>>>>>>  

nice shii!


----------



## learing the ways (Nov 14, 2008)

looking really good and healthy.well done* fyfe*


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 14, 2008)

why the bold *fyfe lol


thank you

*


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 14, 2008)

Anyone about this time of mite?


----------



## CuriousSoul (Nov 14, 2008)

It's a Friday night. I suspect the others have a life of some sort .


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 14, 2008)

Probably lol. Im high dont even know why i posted. Hi anyway lol.


----------



## mr west (Nov 15, 2008)

good work fyfe at last we can see wot ur growing lol. Cute little darnels u have on the plants dude soon to be big fat darnels lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 15, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> Probably lol. Im high dont even know why i posted. Hi anyway lol.


lmao missed this lol. High and puff puff cough puff pass some tasyety chronic bud>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 16, 2008)

i dont really know why i posted it lol. some of the smaller bud sof kush were properly dried so i got smashed lol so much nicer than soap.

and cheers mate yeh there starting to look and smell tasty. they will be 5 weeks on monday.


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 17, 2008)

was going to post some pictures today since there 5 weeks old today. 

forgot my camera though 

so here no pictures of them at five weeks  

i'l try remember tomoro.


----------



## mr west (Nov 17, 2008)

lmao, flippin stoners pah! lmao


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 17, 2008)

lmao stoners? where?


----------



## mr west (Nov 17, 2008)

certanly not ere, im as dry as a nuns punani, im smoking my last cigi at the min, ill have to go shop very soon lol.


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 17, 2008)

lmfao! @ nun's punani! 

thats real shii man. nothing you can have a little snippit of and quick dry?

and down to the last cig!


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 17, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> was going to post some pictures today since there 5 weeks old today.
> 
> forgot my camera though
> 
> ...


 

good afterstonynoon  Fyfe. Hope you dont mind me putting your name down for the memory transplant j/k
just puffing a fat skunk pufffff passs 
was given this bud yesterday a mate grew it from bag seed any idears what it is def ind have'nt tried it needs curing was only cut 3 weeks ago


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 17, 2008)

haha! anyone who smokes mary j needs a memory transplant lol. if they dont they need to smoke more. 

no one can really tell what it is from the buds, that many diffrentthings it could be lol, it looks tasty though. 

puff puff pass back >>>>>>>>


----------



## boabbymac (Nov 17, 2008)

ganjalova said:


> SH Hydroponics, Inc. > Multi Spectrum 315 Watt CFL Light Bank yo Fyfe check this Multi Spectrum 315 Watt CFL Light Bank i found ..im gonna go with this insted of a HPS.......


does anyone have any idea where i can find this but for use in the uk???

and fyfe m8 really really really nice grow bud


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 17, 2008)

looking forward to rolling a blunt with it  smells yum


----------



## CuriousSoul (Nov 17, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> they will be 5 weeks on monday.


Eak, that reminds me of when mine should be done. Doesn't look like they'll be dry in time for new years, let alone xmas. Anyone have any tips for quick drying a small portion of it?


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 17, 2008)

CFL Lights
short cut to uk cfl grow lights


----------



## boabbymac (Nov 17, 2008)

yeah thnx man but i have like the reflector and 4 enviro's but i was actually looking for the reflector with the 3 sockets but i cant seem to find 1 anywhere


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 17, 2008)

boabbymac said:


> yeah thnx man but i have like the reflector and 4 enviro's but i was actually looking for the reflector with the 3 sockets but i cant seem to find 1 anywhere


 
i seen them somewhere mate, can def getthem in theuk, i'l have a scrounge now and let you know. 

and cheers they are looking nice if i dont say so myself


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 17, 2008)

CuriousSoul said:


> Eak, that reminds me of when mine should be done. Doesn't look like they'll be dry in time for new years, let alone xmas. Anyone have any tips for quick drying a small portion of it?


mine will be ready just before christmas and some will be quick dried. i have a metal rack i put abouve the radiator in the bedroom, quick dry's in a couple of hours. not as nice but good for a taster


----------



## CuriousSoul (Nov 17, 2008)

TY Fyfe. I wish I had started a week earlier; relatives can be such a strain on ones nerves.


----------



## uk WeeD (Nov 17, 2008)

boabbymac said:


> yeah thnx man but i have like the reflector and 4 enviro's but i was actually looking for the reflector with the 3 sockets but i cant seem to find 1 anywhere


Reflectors --- TRG Electrical - Envirolites, Envirolite, Grow Lamp, Grow Tent, Budbox, Bud box


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 17, 2008)

CuriousSoul said:


> TY Fyfe. I wish I had started a week earlier; relatives can be such a strain on ones nerves.


Yeah i wish i had started a week or so earlier to. Saves havin a really smelly place when the relatives decide to pop round at xmas. I'l worry about it when the time comes though lol.


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2008)

im so glad no one visits me at christmas or anyother time of the year lol, cant even remeber last time my mum was here, I shall do the visiting as normal this year lol


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 18, 2008)

o plan on doing the same, get round everyone first that way they dont need to come to mine lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2008)

yep thats the way to do it for sure, it hardly ever fails. Of course you get the odd random visits lol


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 18, 2008)

my biggest worry atm is the sky man. he came at the weekend just to tell me he cant do it yet cause he needs access to the roof from another flat grrr. 

he's coming back week on thursdsay and it should be suitable stinky by then. 

my planst smell kind of rustic. like something old lol with a hint of spice


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2008)

get the old airwik and insense on the go man blast ur place with sweet smeeling airfrewshener


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 18, 2008)

few pics from this morning


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Nov 18, 2008)

im growing a lowryder my self..did you use any nutes for it???? looking good


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 18, 2008)

yeh they have had canna flores A + B 2.5ml of each on 32 occasions. just water last feed, more ntes next feed


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 18, 2008)

lmfao not 32 occasions 2 lol

my lowryders aint very low lol, they must be least 2ft by now if not more


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Nov 18, 2008)

flores??.. are them flowering nutes ????


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 18, 2008)

how are the girls coming Fyfe? you can just open the windows that will weeken the smell but bloody cold right now ay lol or just be cooking something like a good strong curry that should hide the smell you could offer him a puff lmfao westy has the right idear stink out the flat with girly air freshners


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 18, 2008)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> flores??.. are them flowering nutes ????


yueh there flowering nutes mate. whats needed when the plants are flowering


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Nov 18, 2008)

so u only use nutes for them when they start to flower .... koo then i dont have to use nutes for it's first 2-4 weeks of it's life then


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 18, 2008)

welsh wizz said:


> how are the girls coming Fyfe? you can just open the windows that will weeken the smell but bloody cold right now ay lol or just be cooking something like a good strong curry that should hide the smell you could offer him a puff lmfao westy has the right idear stink out the flat with girly air freshners



there coming along nicely mate new pics up there ^^^^^^^ lol

i'l flood the place with air fresheners when they come lol


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 18, 2008)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> so u only use nutes for them when they start to flower .... koo then i dont have to use nutes for it's first 2-4 weeks of it's life then


i never, my soil had enough nutes in it for the first 4 weeks or so. i started canna nutes four weeks in. 

if your using them use them at 1/4 the reccomended dose.


----------



## learing the ways (Nov 18, 2008)

plants looking good bbes, i will do my update eventually wen the comp lets me do it lol =-)


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Nov 18, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> i never, my soil had enough nutes in it for the first 4 weeks or so. i started canna nutes four weeks in.
> 
> if your using them use them at 1/4 the reccomended dose.


 
Koo... i got some tiger bloom gonna use that when they start to flower


----------



## learing the ways (Nov 18, 2008)

tiger blook is a good nute. heard many good things about it. make sure u have done all ur transplants b4 flowering and like fyfe start at 1/4 and work ur way up, if u see any nute burn back off. happy growin


----------



## learing the ways (Nov 18, 2008)

tiger bloom* srry fyfe u know how much i hate miss spelling things lol


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 18, 2008)

haha dotn worry learing, and thanks i think there nice looking now to. 

tiger bloom is well recomended from what i seen. 

i miss spelled loads but not changimg it lol


----------



## AM/PMS (Nov 18, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> yeh they have had canna flores A + B 2.5ml of each on 32 occasions. just water last feed, more ntes next feed


Hahaha, I found this really funny. It was so matter of fact, "oh just 32 times." But man, your plants look like Dr. Evil, and mine are Mini Me, if you've seen Austin Powers. You have to have seen it!


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 19, 2008)

haha cheers am/pm 

yeh that was abit of a mistake lol. that would be near enough a feed a day lol.

i dont know what happened to mine but there the tallest LOWryders iv seen about lol. 

thanks for the comments


----------



## Londoner (Nov 19, 2008)

Lookin good mate


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 19, 2008)

cheers lond


----------



## CuriousSoul (Nov 19, 2008)

When can you expect to start seeing trichomes with this strain; any idea? BTW nice profile picture, the top cola is forming rather nicely.


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 19, 2008)

i have a load of trichomes already starting to show. they started to show this week so 5 weeks in. 

cheers iv been waiting 5 weeks to get a decent pic to put up lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2008)

hey fyfe, just wondering what the germination rate was with the dwarf mix? im thinking of getting some, taking shape nicely btw!


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 19, 2008)

i stuck with mother natures own way mate. 

get some soil, put a seed in it couple of cm's under the soil, water and hey presto. 

iv had 100% germ rate from both my lowrders and bag seeds. 

50/50 male to female ration though so i would advise on splashing that bit extra for fem seeds. 

lovely plant to grow. seem to develop so quickly. 

mine were from everyonedoesit . com and there the mix bag.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2008)

cheers for the info fyfe! think ill hang around n see the finnish

i havent seen a fem version of the mix pack of seeds just the lowryder or diesel ryder i might splash some cash on fem diesel and a mix back n take my chances.

ATB


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 19, 2008)

No probs mate, yeh hang around, i'l keep it updated with plenty of photos no i can work the camera lol. 

i would def recommend a mix pack. just average male female ratio is the only prob, who knows you might get lucky and get 90/10? lol 

oh and whats ATB mate?


----------



## mr west (Nov 19, 2008)

afternoon Fyfe hows it growing? I stripped one of my plants last night lol the bubleliciouse which was very scrawny anyway lol, Smokes good even tho its quick dried lol


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 19, 2008)

only just noticed this posts westy sorry mate lol. 

growing just fine fella. 
does bubbaliciuos smell like buubble gum lol?


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 19, 2008)

They look great, I am not too far behind you in flowering, I just finished my 4th week.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> No probs mate, yeh hang around, i'l keep it updated with plenty of photos no i can work the camera lol.
> 
> i would def recommend a mix pack. just average male female ratio is the only prob, who knows you might get lucky and get 90/10? lol
> 
> oh and whats ATB mate?


kool man! fingers crossed my present bagseed grow came out 50/50 hopefuly it'll pick up lol 

ATB = all the best


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 19, 2008)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> kool man! fingers crossed my present bagseed grow came out 50/50 hopefuly it'll pick up lol
> 
> ATB = all the best


there we go another bit of shorthand iv learned lol. cheers mate. 

you have a journal don?


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 19, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> They look great, I am not too far behind you in flowering, I just finished my 4th week.


cheers man, that yours in your profile pic? nice nd hairy. 

i'l have a skeet at your journy when i get chance.


----------



## gamogamo (Nov 19, 2008)

Fyfe, great work with the lowryders; i'm thinking of getting a pack of lowryder diesels myself.
So you say they aren't as dwarfed as you thought huh? haha
Did they end up caping at the two feet range??

O and do you know if the everbodydoesit would be able to send to america by any chance?

>>>>>>>>>
puffpuff!


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 19, 2008)

gamogamo said:


> Fyfe, great work with the lowryders; i'm thinking of getting a pack of lowryder diesels myself.
> So you say they aren't as dwarfed as you thought huh? haha
> Did they end up caping at the two feet range??
> 
> ...


glad to see some new faces in here  

thanks mate, no they got alot bigger than i expected them to lol. i was expection 16 -18 inch and there both now easily 24" they stopped going up the way no thank god, just putting weight on the flowers now. 

i beleive they will send to US mate. i got plenty of freebies to


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> there we go another bit of shorthand iv learned lol. cheers mate.
> 
> you have a journal don?



yeah man i do! https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/113408-1st-seed-grow-cowboy-style.html 

enjoy! well have a deeks anyway lol


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 19, 2008)

will do matey, i'l have a butcher shortly


----------



## gamogamo (Nov 19, 2008)

hahah yeah i'm really enjoyin this forum; people are real informative and helpful!

 proud to be a member & among friends


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 20, 2008)

Good morning Fyfe all is good in wales this fine day how are you mate


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 20, 2008)

all's good here to welsh wizz. plants fine also


----------



## mr west (Nov 20, 2008)

as soon as i get on no ones about lol


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 20, 2008)

im on now if it helps lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 21, 2008)

lol, im on now lol


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 21, 2008)

me to  

hows things today west?


----------



## mr west (Nov 21, 2008)

not too bad mate chopped my small skunk#1 today lol its stinkin


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 21, 2008)

first seed si ever bought were skunk nr 1. 

which one was the the skunk in your pics? 

not quick dried any yet then lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 21, 2008)

this one, half of it is in my quick drying place on the back of my light in the veg room


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 21, 2008)

sweet man 

what you reckon a good couple of oz? 

i cant wait to taste mine now, after having this kush i want some variety now.

one of my oplants smells like the kush where the other smells like lemons


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi all hope your well plants too any pics Fyfe my red hair skunk plants get to around 6 ft indoor just bend her over lol 
love the yeald about 50gram dry on last plant this one current looks even better  haze is now dry just sealed it up for about 2weeks then i will have to smoke it  Happy Days 
puff puff pass


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 22, 2008)

latest pics for those who wish to still follow  

starting showing some purpleing on the stems, its either a defficiency or just the cold either way, they got there second feed yesterday, uppe dthe dose to 4ml of each canna flores A + B.

enjoy

oh and those are my size 11's for size reference lol. cant find me tape anywhere


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 22, 2008)

latest pics for those who wish to still follow  

starting showing some purpleing on the stems, its either a defficiency or just the cold? either way, they got there second feed yesterday, upped the dose to 4ml of each canna flores A + B. They havent shown any nute burn so far so seem to be handling the canna nicely. 

enjoy

oh and those are my size 11's for size reference lol. cant find me tape anywhere


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2008)

comin on a treat fyfe, how long have you been 12/12? about a week or 2? mine look about a week behind yours


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 22, 2008)

there auto's mate, been on 18/6 and they will be 6 weeks this monday. 

they have 3 - 4 weeks left now, they should fatten up quite nicely in that time, (i hope) 

cheers for stopping by don


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2008)

duuuuuuuuuuuh sorry im still half asleep this morning the name says it all... 

they look tall for autos man! should get a good yield!! but waiting for them to fatten up does seem to take millenia lol


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeh iv been really suprised with them, there easily 2 foot now, not the 16 - 19 inches as advertised  there not very low *low*ryders are they. 

iv been really suprised at how quick they have piled on the buds, im hoping for an oz a plant but i'l be happy with whatever. i have one indica and one sativa dominent plant, one smells musky where the other just stinks of straight up lemon lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2008)

yeah ive been thinking about the dwarf mix pack especially if its not as small as advertised i guess its the unreleased strain pheno variance?!?! just aguess. did you give them veg nutes?


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 22, 2008)

yeh tahts the thing with the mixed pack, its a lr2 crossed with ? anything they fancied at he time. it really could be anything. 

i use no nutes at all during veg mate, i gave them there first dose of canna at week 4 -5 and of 2.5ml of each canna products, then they got fed yesterday with 4ml of each. 

never had a browning leaf or defiency to date (fingers crossed) 

infact i may be lying because there showing purple, it could be defiency but its most likely the cold as they have a good dose of canna in them. 

soil i used was B&Q muti purpose and i would highly recommend it, not bad at £2.98 for 12ltrs and it has ferts in for the first 4 weeks. hence no veg nutes.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2008)

hahahaha funny but i only shop at BnQ for my soil too. ive been looking for the definitive technique on producing feminised seeds cos id really like to have my own stock of fem lowryder cross seeds but im still green at this game lol i was going to try a sog grow but didnt have much luck with my clones... so i figure a short flowering strain going from seed everytime was a good option to run alongside while i perfect the tech.

the purple is most likely cold if youve got no other signs of burn! fingers x'd for ya!


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 22, 2008)

yeh im not sure on the fem part, i know they force them to hermy but i think the add a certain chemical to prevent the seeds being hermy themselves. 

if a plant is stressed to hermy iv read that it produces mainly fem seeds but there a good chance those fems will turn hermy themselves.


----------



## COGOGROW (Nov 22, 2008)

I leave for a couple of days and there are 7 pages to read?? Qwuite the active thread here Fyfe! I am absolutely shocked ! ! ! 

& BTW, the autoflowers are looking great!


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 22, 2008)

i like to keep everyone talking mate  

yeh it gets flooded in here. keeps the mind active haha. 

thank you. im proud of what iv done so far.


----------



## COGOGROW (Nov 22, 2008)

As you should be!!


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi Fyfe plants looking yum love the tallriders 
what you smoking puff pass  
hope its not that bee wax  lol


----------



## thin76 (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice plants Fyfe! Im lookin into growin autos for my first time. Cant wait to see the end result. Good luck!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2008)

alreet fyfey hows tricks, your ladies stacking on any more weight? that shit with londoner is balls eh?


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 25, 2008)

welsh wizz said:


> Hi Fyfe plants looking yum love the tallriders
> what you smoking puff pass
> hope its not that bee wax  lol


cheers welshy glad you like them lol. 

im shmookin some kush and some beeswax infortuanately, 

picking up some more kush tomorro though    

i love my uncle!


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 25, 2008)

thin76 said:


> Nice plants Fyfe! Im lookin into growin autos for my first time. Cant wait to see the end result. Good luck!


cheers lad, glad you like them. 

iv enjoyed growing auto's they have been fun to grow. with next to no hassle so far (fingers crossed) 

only problem i can think of with them is there not going to yield much. maybe an oz if im lucky. still, there quick and easy


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 25, 2008)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> alreet fyfey hows tricks, your ladies stacking on any more weight? that shit with londoner is balls eh?


hey matey! yeh there starting to pack on the weight nicely nicely mate. 

i'l stick some pics up prob end of week or on monday when they will be 7 weeks old


----------



## mr west (Nov 25, 2008)

i try and do all my things on a friday lol. How ya doing fyfe?


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 25, 2008)

Mr west your growing loads of dif strains  what would you say was the best bud for total mong up any one or mixed? 
yes im up late red eyed & full of energy think it might have something to do with this haze im smoking mild head buzz but gives me the munches realy badly its a bit like wizz head fuck kinda style puff puff pass


----------



## mr west (Nov 25, 2008)

i havent smoked anything to touch the power and taste of original exodus cheese, tho this blueberry im smoking is quite nice I also like chronic for making u sleepy lol.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 25, 2008)

thank you westy im looking to grow somthing new in the new year the local seed shop dont stock many strains never tried "online" shop did have train reck £60 5 fem seeds greenhouse


----------



## mr west (Nov 25, 2008)

im impressed with how my trainwreck is growing at nearly 5 weeks in shes the biggest buds in my box lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 25, 2008)

what you pay for them westy if you dont mind me asking and have you pics which journal sorry Fyfe you in bed mate puff pass


----------



## mr west (Nov 25, 2008)

welsh wizz said:


> what you pay for them westy if you dont mind me asking and have you pics which journal sorry Fyfe you in bed mate puff pass


https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/65149-nycd-ryder-bubblelicious-new-grow-124.html#post1655065 
here


----------



## mr west (Nov 25, 2008)

er dunno not much wen u buy single seeds from www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk lol


----------



## Shitmuffins (Nov 25, 2008)

tight
lowryder's one of my fav strains


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 26, 2008)

mr west said:


> i try and do all my things on a friday lol. How ya doing fyfe?


i'l do it friday then  

there moving house tonight for a night! 

im taking them to my uncles because the sky men are back tomorro and there going to spot / smell them if i dont get them moved lol. 

its no hassle he lives throwing distance from me  

and im good westy, looking forward to some more kush tonight 

you get your washer in alright


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 26, 2008)

Shitmuffins said:


> tight
> lowryder's one of my fav strains


i didint even notice this post for a while but shit man, what a username, had me in stitches. must be my wake and bake 

iv loved growing them, they basically been effortless to grow. and iv not really had a single problem. 

cheers for stopping by


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 26, 2008)

mr west said:


> er dunno not much wen u buy single seeds from www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk lol


thank you mr west will try this site 



good morrning Fyfe would love to be in your street when you move your plants back and for that would make me laugh knowing what you have under cover walking down the street. your not going to try and cover the smell then, just have 1 on the go and offer mr sky if he wants a tote thats what i would do but i dont give a shit who knows about me smoking the weed growing well i keep that under my hat like all of us just anounce it on the web  lol
puff puff pass.


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 26, 2008)

welsh wizz said:


> thank you mr west will try this site
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeh it will be funny transporting them tonight, im going to put them in the car and take them up. make it look like its heavy  

i could cover the smell but where the sky people need to get to for cables etc is where my plants are. i might just be being paranoid but last thing i want is for the sky men to spot my grow lol. 

i have drug paraphernalia all over the flat like a clock that holds pictures under glass where the pics got substituted for real grass leaves from my bagseed lol. 

it wouldnt suprise me if they did have toke but i dont want the risk of getting caught, not now im only like 3+ weeks away from harvest 

ye we all broadcast that people grow on here.

i dont though  

fyfe see no evil, hear no evil, speak no evil


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 26, 2008)

No not paranoid common sense Fyfe to get them out Iv got an assessor coming to the house thats why im finnshing off what i got in flower but no new plants behind them the wife sighned up for an eco assessment welsh gov being eco friendly shit but we may be intiteled to some free insultion and gas heating no gas where i am you see
just hope what iv got in stock lol will be enough but im sorry i wont be smoking the bee wax mainly cant get it around here or i dont know any 1 with it years ago black, leb and rocky was all you could get


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 26, 2008)

i havent seen squidgey black or gold seal for donkeys years! it used to be that that was what youd buy if you had money rather than tac lol id love to smoke a good bit of hash just for a change.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 26, 2008)

went to grancacaria there they were selling black and rocky but no green he laughed at us when we asked the dealer he said you brits get it at home we cant get it here very smoth smoke but crap buzz didnt last 5 mins lol


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 26, 2008)

only thing you get over here is rocky. 

its about 90% of all weed that circulates here.

other 10% is pure crap green, that costs a bomb to buy and your prob really better smoking the beeswax lol. 

i was lucky a few years ago and randomly stumbled across some sticky black. an old man brought it over with him. 

never ever seen it again though. 

oh and some stuff that gets called slate? comes in a longer thinner bar? 

that hit the island once before to, that shit was really good.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 26, 2008)

yeah ive had that stuff before slate or mirror bar we called it a bit like rocky but posher hahaha 

i dint realise you lived on an island?!? i bet thats a right carry on when theres a drought


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 26, 2008)

slate thats what i call leb fluffs right up when coced used to be the cheap option £3 a gram Golf Ball Black was the real mcoy 1 spliff stoned for hrs pay up to £7 a gram mainly got it for £5 a gram £100 on the ounce the days where we would drive around all night looking to score a draw lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2008)

slate is leb or lebanese and im gonna get some laters, its low grade as far as hash can go lol but prolly better han soap but not sure the price of it ll 100 an oz ffs


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 26, 2008)

mr west said:


> slate is leb or labanese and im gonna get some laters, its low grade as far as hash can go lol but prolly better han soap but not sure the price of it ll 100 an oz ffs


 
beat you lol


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 26, 2008)

the stuff i had was definately nicer than shittly soap bar lol. 

problem was you couldnt burn it and sprinkle because its just stuck together  

had to grate it, was so nice compared to soap though. 

you think thats bad, i tried getting soap last night and got offered it for £120 an oz! you know what my words were?..... F you mate... lol

i pay 100 an oz and have done for months now. its shit. 

anyone fancie bringing over a couple of kilo to bring the price down lol.

it used to be £60


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2008)

can get shitty black soapbar at 40 an oz up the road lol, i wouldnt wish it on an enemy tho lol
Ps londoners back on riu lol, he felt the pressure i recon lol


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 26, 2008)

i bet you i could sell that shitty black stuff your talking about for £30 a q. 

honestly mate, could get £120 an oz for it lol. if sold i q's


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 26, 2008)

glad to have londoner back will have to say hello has any one heard of that stuff going around pollon as in mail plant pollon spelt wrong i ant no english teatcher lol thay wanted £10 a gram i told em


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 26, 2008)

so is it actually made from male pollen? 

that would be pretty shit qwouldnt it?

iv seen stuff thats made by screening only the heads of the resin glands, its very very light in colour and it gets called pollen? supposed to be very good. 

only stuff i can think of and iv only been told about it and i read it in a mag once.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 26, 2008)

hang on i thought male weed didnt get you high?! if its straight crystal pollom that you get in the bottom of your grinder a £10 a gram is probably about right it would probably take me a month to get a gram in the crystal catcher on mine


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 26, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> so is it actually made from male pollen?
> 
> that would be pretty shit qwouldnt it?
> 
> ...


 

thats prob what it is Iv been told its good but £10 on the gram thats herion prices and i ant doing that siht ether


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 26, 2008)

how do you know how much its costs ey? lol j/k mate. 

i couldnt tell you what it looks like and i wouldnt want to. 

these resin catching grinders they any good? 

where best place for one. save my lazy ass searching.


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 26, 2008)

dont know online got mine from high st shop lol just found out who dave is mr west is well in with him will put an order in now hay do i tell them mr west sent me may be some free bees for you seems your there P.A. lmfao  is that y you have loads of journels westy lol 
puff puff pass Afghan


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 26, 2008)

i'l get of fmy ass then and look for one then lol. 
yeh west met vcs dave when he met londoner to at the hemp expo or so i believe. 

i dont think freebies come that easy though lol .


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2008)

http://www.a1b2c3.com/drugs/pictures/hashleb1.htm
found this on leb hash lol. 
Yeah i met dave and lond the other week at the expo in london. Dave was givin out cards with 10% discount code on it i could pm u with it if u want lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 26, 2008)

yes plzzz mate!!!!!!!


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 26, 2008)

mr west said:


> http://www.a1b2c3.com/drugs/pictures/hashleb1.htm
> found this on leb hash lol.
> Yeah i met dave and lond the other week at the expo in london. Dave was givin out cards with 10% discount code on it i could pm u with it if u want lol



nice read mr west, thats the same way i read in my mag. 

i'l need to get one of those resin catching grinders.


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2008)

well i didnt get leb i stayed in this town and got hold of some more clean soap bar for 50 an oz lol
now im very stoned lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>> soapy soapy soap soap soap


----------



## Londoner (Nov 26, 2008)

mr west said:


> Ps londoners back on riu lol, he felt the pressure i recon lol



Indeed i did Mr West, that and i started gettin withdrawl symptoms 

Plants look great Fyfe man, big pat on the back to you sir!


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 27, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Indeed i did Mr West, that and i started gettin withdrawl symptoms
> 
> Plants look great Fyfe man, big pat on the back to you sir!



i knew you couldnt keep away that long  

thanks man i feel all special now


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 27, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> how do you know how much its costs ey? lol j/k mate.
> 
> i couldnt tell you what it looks like and i wouldnt want to.
> 
> ...


 


Grinders http://www.everyonedoesit.co.uk/online_headshop/productCategory.cfm?iProductCategoryID=121

save you getting off your ass dont want to strain yourself  lol puff pass


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 27, 2008)

DD post 12hrs lol night all


----------



## welsh wizz (Nov 28, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> i'l do it friday then
> 
> there moving house tonight for a night!
> 
> ...


 


how did the move go fyfe have not been on for bit things ok any update
pass skunk blunt


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 1, 2008)

we have lost Fyfe to sky T.V. lol


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 1, 2008)

yeh sorry guys i got addicted to my sky tv lol. sky+ is amazing i love it lol. 

i'l make sure to take some pics tonight and have a good update tomoro. 

the move went ok but im abit pissed at my uncle. iv managed to keep my planst perfectly green right from day 1 almost. i give them to him for 1 night. unfortunately it was the night his first batch of cider was ready and he had the HPS to close to my plants and singed the ass off a few leaves and some of the cola.

but there doing ok and the one that didnt get singed is fattening up very nicely. some decent buds on there now. 

so yeh i'l update tomorro. with lots of decent digi cam pics. 

good weekend everyone?


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 1, 2008)

hwy fyfe good so see things are all good and going well, soz i aint been online my internet been down happy smoking


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 1, 2008)

learing the ways said:


> hwy fyfe good so see things are all good and going well, soz i aint been online my internet been down happy smoking


orite stranger,

iv not been on myself for a few days sky has taken over my life  

happy smoking to you to


----------



## mr west (Dec 1, 2008)

you get your washer in alright 

yeah its in an running thank gawd clean clothes and stuff at last lol. I got the hot and cold feed mixed up at first and wonderd why my clothes were steaming wen i ook em out but i sorted it now lol. Puff puff paassssss satori qd at 9 weeks and 3 days


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 1, 2008)

only a stoner ey lol. 

my washer is simple. only has a cold feed as it heats the water itself. stoner proof lol. 

puff puff pass back >>>>>>>>>


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 1, 2008)

hey fyfe i finally got my update done check it out =-)


----------



## mr west (Dec 1, 2008)

Nothing is stoner proof fyfe u should know that by now lol, how many stoners does it take to change a light bulb??? So many they had to make forums up showing us how to lmao


----------



## mr west (Dec 1, 2008)

learing the ways said:


> hey fyfe i finally got my update done check it out =-)


im on my way lol


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 1, 2008)

lmao at last post westy. 

and im on my way too


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 1, 2008)

I noticed on my plant that some of the pistils are startin to change. There's at least a couple on each bud site but only on the shorter plant? It looks like its startin to finish up but its only 7 weeks? Im hopin that it will fatten up alot more in the next couple of weeks. Is it normal to do this with 2 -3 weeks left?


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 1, 2008)

I was the same when I got sky + glued to the tv for about a month then the novalty wore off & same films over &over againe got rid of it gave it to my mom, I just down load torrents off the net put them on a dongal play them in my ps3 in hd too get most films & tv before released in this country and its free lol 
shame your unc burnt the poor girl good job it was only 1 night
update tomoz you say will look in then skunk haze puff pass


----------



## mr west (Dec 2, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> I noticed on my plant that some of the pistils are startin to change. There's at least a couple on each bud site but only on the shorter plant? It looks like its startin to finish up but its only 7 weeks? Im hopin that it will fatten up alot more in the next couple of weeks. Is it normal to do this with 2 -3 weeks left?


yeah some the hairs on mine started turning brown in like the 5th week but i bet urll still have some white hairs wen u eventualy chop it, nothing really happens over night, itll take a few weeks for them to get 60% id say lol


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 2, 2008)

Cheers for the advice mr west. Appreciated. Had a busy and not so good day today so update will be done in mornin. Plenty of pics to come.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2008)

mornin fyfe fella hows them ladies coming along?


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 3, 2008)

mornin don mate, 

plant are nicely nicely 

i was going to update today but i forgot the camera yet again! 

but shhhhh dont tell the others


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 3, 2008)

wwats dat i just heard? forget camera? well i dont know u and ur forgetfull ways lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2008)

busted fyfe dude hhahahaa ill just imagine for now, they look amazing btw


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 3, 2008)

yeah agreed looking really erm erm erm perky lol.


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 3, 2008)

what can i say, id forget the wheels to my car if they werent bolted on lol.

i'l try remember stick the camera in the car tonight so i diotn need to remember in my sleepy daze in the mornings lol. 

keeps some tension in the air anyway.


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 3, 2008)

lol true true


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2008)

king of suspense are ya Fyfe? Hope its not an anti-climax like mine lmao lol


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 3, 2008)

lmfao at your avvy westy, didnt you have somethin similar before? 

twist one up? 

least i know people are interested in my grow still  

only 2 1/2 weeks left and its chop chop time. maybe 1 1/2 for a taster


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2008)

yeah slight change of av lol same pic but cropped


----------



## CuriousSoul (Dec 3, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> only 2 1/2 weeks left and its chop chop time. maybe 1 1/2 for a taster


Damn tasters! I cannot help but take them way too early and too often.


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2008)

curiousity killed the plant lmao


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 3, 2008)

it looks like a totally diff avvy lol. 

i know i prob wont but it would be nice to taste it. always best o leave it of course. we'l just need to see how it goes


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> it looks like a totally diff avvy lol.


yeah ya right lol difrent cloured shirt and back ground lol, i didnt see that at first lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 4, 2008)

good morrnin fyfe dont tell us you forgot camera and update wll be tomoz save you the trouble  you need a good women to look after you mate


----------



## mr west (Dec 4, 2008)

he needs something lmao


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 4, 2008)

update update lol, practically finished my wardrobe yesterday, ive posted pics take a look. puff puff pass >>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 4, 2008)

chill winston  

na we had the elec pole just up the road catch fire so we had no elec till now. 

im armed with my kodak and a few pics so once i make my coffee i'l start uploading. 

and you lot doubted me. i wouldnt forge my camera.... would i?


----------



## CuriousSoul (Dec 4, 2008)

Enough with the suspense already.  Didn't your mother teach you not to play with an audience?


----------



## NoobRyder (Dec 4, 2008)

lookin forward to the pics. mine are ready for the chop in a about a week, was hoping i could let them go longer than that for a bit more fatness, but its probably near 50/50 amber/clear already  havn't even bothered to flush them.


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 4, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> chill winston
> 
> na we had the elec pole just up the road catch fire so we had no elec till now.
> 
> ...


only u could come up with that excuse  
puff pass ...


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 4, 2008)

ready and waiting


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 4, 2008)

welsh wizz said:


> only u could come up with that excuse
> puff pass ...


im telling the truth honest 

ok ok now i'l upload, my days vanishing before my eyes. 

pics will be here in oooooh i gues 10mins 

And noobryder if you been using nutes and you dont flush your weed will prob taste shitty mate cause your shhmoking nutrients. flush flush flush


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 4, 2008)

I bet you never got any pics of that burning pole? that would be good viewing lol at least somthing to look at while we wait for you to upload your plant pics j/k
dont tell me you went to take some and forgot the cam


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 4, 2008)

ok the suspense is over here's the pics. 

there not as good as i hoped so i'l see if i can get some better ones tonight. 

RIU is crap for uploading pics! takes forever!


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 4, 2008)

i even managed to sqeeze my new sky plus box into the pics 

looks all christmasy in my place now, shame none of the pressies are mine


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 4, 2008)

looking good, wat date u harvesting?


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 4, 2008)

dunno really just whenever there ready, i'l let them tell me when to chop. im guessing another 3 weeks maybe. i'l start flushing in 2 weeks.


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 4, 2008)

looking cool fyfe happy days ahead lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2008)

oi oi fyfey! worth the wait coming on a treat, you looking at just on or after xmas for chopchop


----------



## CuriousSoul (Dec 4, 2008)

The main colas are fattening up nicely. How much do you think you're going to pull from them?


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 4, 2008)

welsh wizz said:


> looking cool fyfe happy days ahead lol


 i hope so anyway mate, its early days yet, shit could still hit the fan lol



Don Gin and Ton said:


> oi oi fyfey! worth the wait coming on a treat, you looking at just on or after xmas for chopchop


cheers matey, they will be 9 weeks on the 15th im hoping the will be ready to chop on the 20th or so, so i can have a nice smelly christmas 



CuriousSoul said:


> The main colas are fattening up nicely. How much do you think you're going to pull from them?


yeh big difference from the last pics anyway, im hoping for about an ounce a plant but to be honest i dont really care, i'l be happy just to get a grow under my belt


----------



## Londoner (Dec 4, 2008)

Lookin great man  nice n healthy, cant wait to see em finished 

Nice1 Fyfe


----------



## NoobRyder (Dec 4, 2008)

looking dope.

wish mine would have stretched a bit, mine look completley different, dead bushy and compact, so the bottom buds dont get as much light as your. mine aint lookin as healthy as that. only about 7 days left on mine i think.


----------



## AM/PMS (Dec 5, 2008)

Good Job Fyfe! Those plants look great. I can't wait to see your yield. Mine will be coming down in about a week, and the anticipation is killing me.


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 5, 2008)

NoobRyder said:


> looking dope.
> 
> wish mine would have stretched a bit, mine look completley different, dead bushy and compact, so the bottom buds dont get as much light as your. mine aint lookin as healthy as that. only about 7 days left on mine i think.



i dont know why mine stretched, it was either because of the crosses or just because the 70w just dont have enough power? 

it dont seem to be effecting bud growth though so i really dont know. 

one is starting to burn a little. i was abit greedy with the canna


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 5, 2008)

im sure u will get plenty of lovely smoke fyfe, slight nute burn u should b alright, u gona take the strenth bak a little?


----------



## CuriousSoul (Dec 5, 2008)

Time to start flushing I'd think.


----------



## NoobRyder (Dec 5, 2008)

CuriousSoul said:


> Time to start flushing I'd think.


x2, me and fyfe are pretty much neck and neck with time since starting...i did my first flush yesterday.


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 5, 2008)

NoobRyder said:


> x2, me and fyfe are pretty much neck and neck with time since starting...i did my first flush yesterday.


i dunno what to do now lol. they got watered yesterday so i'l let them dry out then prob do a flush. i want another dose of canna in there though to fatten up the buds some more. 

i think i need some Londoner or westy advice on this one 

its all abit confusing as to what would be best for the plants.


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 5, 2008)

learing the ways said:


> im sure u will get plenty of lovely smoke fyfe, slight nute burn u should b alright, u gona take the strenth bak a little?


 yeh iv fed the burnt plant with water only, for last 2 feeds. its the taller skinny plant, it needs watering every 2 days and cant handle the nutes as much as the shorter plant which shows no sign of burn and only needs watering every 4 - 5 days. i'l take it easy for a while 



CuriousSoul said:


> Time to start flushing I'd think.


i dunno im sure i can squeeze some more canna in the for another week  

i'l water with just water for the last 2 weeks maybe? i dunno yet lol.


----------



## NoobRyder (Dec 5, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> yeh iv fed the burnt plant with water only, for last 2 feeds. its the taller skinny plant, it needs watering every 2 days and cant handle the nutes as much as the shorter plant which shows no sign of burn and only needs watering every 4 - 5 days. i'l take it easy for a while
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
how do you have 2 weeks left. im on day 58ish and you started before me...dont drag it too long cos you'll end up with crumberly weed lol


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 5, 2008)

my plants were 7 weeks on monday mate, its goig to take at least 9 weeks to finish. probably better 10 weeks for a more couch lock. not crumbly weed mate  i dotn want a whole cerebral head high, i dont like it that much. prefer to be stuck down like blu tack.


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 5, 2008)

if your thinking o fseed to harvest in 60 days like advertised mate its usually way to early. from all the ryder grows iv followed everyone has left them at very least 9 weeks. most do 10.


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2008)

From experience id leave em 10 weeks fyfe or untill the cylax swels good lol.


----------



## Londoner (Dec 9, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> i dunno what to do now lol. they got watered yesterday so i'l let them dry out then prob do a flush. i want another dose of canna in there though to fatten up the buds some more.
> 
> i think i need some Londoner or westy advice on this one
> 
> its all abit confusing as to what would be best for the plants.


Id keep feeding mate, drop your doses a bit as you said youve had a bit of nute burn, wait till at least 60% of your pistils are brown before you start flushing, till then they are still in flower and need food, but once your pistils are browning rapidly then just put them on plain water till the end.



NoobRyder said:


> how do you have 2 weeks left. im on day 58ish and you started before me...dont drag it too long cos you'll end up with crumberly weed lol


Lmao


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 10, 2008)

mr west said:


> From experience id leave em 10 weeks fyfe or untill the cylax swels good lol.



yeh my thoughts to mate, they will b going at least 10 weeks. maybe longer if they need it


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 10, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Id keep feeding mate, drop your doses a bit as you said youve had a bit of nute burn, wait till at least 60% of your pistils are brown before you start flushing, till then they are still in flower and need food, but once your pistils are browning rapidly then just put them on plain water till the end.
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao



cheers lond. 

i might give them 2ml of each tonight, they were on just water for last 3 feeds? advisable? 

i laughed my ass off at that smilie thing to, it freaks me out now though


----------



## mr west (Dec 10, 2008)

some ppl feed up untill they are ready then flush 10 days after, making them uber ready lol.
ive been told wen they look ready leave it a week aswell. Im killing 2 plants at 5 weeks in bloom at the min cuz they look like shit and i need the room for healthier plants lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 11, 2008)

week 8 now Fyfe how they looking 
early morrning call so you remember cam   pass


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 12, 2008)

hey welshy, 

there doin ok thanks mate, not really paid them that much attention this week as iv got man flu topped up with a chest infection aaaaacchoooo here take some jerms lol. 

i'l see if i can get my ass to take some pics tonight. post them up tommoro for you. there 9 weeks this coming monday. they shorter fatter plant's pistils are now rapidly turning amber prob about 50% now where as the taller looks like it has a while to go yet, think its the whole sativa indica thing. 

just need to check the trich's on the short one, she should be ready pretty soon. 

i'l try my best to remember the pics for you


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2008)

mornin gents! looks like were all racing for that xmas finish eh?


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2008)

as i keep saying in every post I make, it's not a race. lol Im 7 weeks in today on my 3 older girls lol, no signs of finishin yet tho. Hope u get better soon fyfe mate, have a fat soap joint for a wake a bake >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 12, 2008)

man flu & chest infection not nice mate take it easy 
hope your well soon you got some great smoking ahead lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2008)

ok so its just me that cant wait for it to be finnished lol 

fyfey i hear manflu is best fought of with fat j's and hot toddies


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 12, 2008)

cheers lads, im sure it wil be gone soon . 

im not in any rush for them to be finished, they will be done when there done. 

if there not ready for xmas im at least having a xmas wake and bake from them though, present to myself lol. 

christmas has come well to quick, i have bought 0 presents so far 

cheers for the spliff westy puff puff cough cough choke flem >>>>> i wont pass back lol to many jerms  

and what is a hot toddie? iv heard it before but cant quite paint a picture lol


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 12, 2008)

I think its "hot totty" young shagable girls lol


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 12, 2008)

i get it now lol. 

i wish my plants would start smelling like weed, its wierd there smell. its like citrus cat piss. was worried it could be mold but i see none. 

maybe they smell better when there dried?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2008)

aahahahaaahaha hot totty has long been known as mans downfall. a hot toddy is A wee dram of whisky 1 teaspoon honey, Boiled water, 1 slice fresh lemon/lemon squashits a treat even without a cold like a big


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> i get it now lol.
> 
> i wish my plants would start smelling like weed, its wierd there smell. its like citrus cat piss. was worried it could be mold but i see none.
> 
> maybe they smell better when there dried?


my dad would argue thats what all weed smells of anyway hahaaha

but yeah they should retain the citrus smell and hopefully ditch the cat piss smell during curing


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 12, 2008)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aahahahaaahaha hot totty has long been known as mans downfall. a hot toddy is A wee dram of whisky 1 teaspoon honey, Boiled water, 1 slice fresh lemon/lemon squashits a treat even without a cold like a big


 
doppy me lol
citrus cat piss should be a good heavy body buzz fyfe


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 12, 2008)

welsh wizz said:


> doppy me lol
> citrus cat piss should be a good heavy body buzz fyfe


hope not i hate body buzz lol. i wat good night shit lol. 

few spliffs and stuck to the chair, more my kinda high lol. 

even so i have two very different plants one sat dom and the other indica dom and they both smell the same?


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 12, 2008)

even so i have two very different plants one sat dom and the other indica dom and they both smell the same?

mine smell compleatly differant afghan to skunk


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2008)

chances are if theyre both in the same confined space the aroma will mix into one, try giving the stalks of each plant a rub ( with different hands ) you should smell at least a bit of difference?!


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 12, 2008)

i'l try that tonight don, you would be right about confined space, there pretty much touching together. maybe thats it? 

i'l have a good look/feel/smell tonight. 

im sure they will be fine.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2008)

as long as your babies are green and buds are a growing its all gravy baby!!!


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 13, 2008)

still dieing




are you mate could be worse




hope your well soon




party time lol
... puff puff pass medicine for you


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 14, 2008)

hi fyfe you still





was hoping for some bud porn





will have to find some other way to plz myself


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 14, 2008)

i forgot my camera  

not like me to do such a thing but hey there's a first for everything. 

my babies are 9 weeks to this day today. 

I was planning on chopping them at 9 weeks but i checked trich's last night on the shorter plant and there pretty much all cloudy. so maybe another week or so on that one. i want prob bout 60% amber.

god knows when the taller one will be ready, i think i'l still be flowering that next year lol. 

shame i stopped nutes so early they started yellowing from bottom up and pretty much all the fans leaves are yellow, shit happens and i'l know for future ref not to stop so early lol. 

anyway pics tomoro lads and ladettes


----------



## mr west (Dec 15, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> i forgot my camera
> 
> not like me to do such a thing but hey there's a first for everything.


Im shocked Fyfe dude thats so out of charecter, LMAO


----------



## Londoner (Dec 15, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> i forgot my camera


Why break the habit eh Fyfe......





















Hope ya feelin better mate




lol


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 15, 2008)

mr west said:


> Im shocked Fyfe dude thats so out of charecter, LMAO


#

lol, i know yeh i dunno what i was thinking, fIrst time for everything lol. 
#


Londoner said:


> Why break the habit eh Fyfe......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 exactly mate  

yeh feeling much better now thanks, even managed to remember my camera so i'l upload a few pics sooner or later today. really cant be bothered at the minute though


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 15, 2008)

cant wait for the pics fyfe, its been a while. i will try and get around to doing an update also today. happy smoking


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 16, 2008)

cheers learing, i'l have a look when you do, not rreally the best pics, im sure i can get more out of my camera. i'l figure it out 1 day. 

So here they are some pics for all to view, i'l try get more up later in week.

Enjoy. 

i uploaded these pics 3 times so they best work this time or i give up#!


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 16, 2008)

looking awsome fyfe, i had 2 chop 2 more of mine down today as i needed the room for the silver kush, and soon the BBC will be going into flowering also.neways take it easy and i speak to ya on msn sometime soon.im on now actually


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 16, 2008)

cheers, yeh there looking good i think,

so the smoke nice learing?

i'l be on msn tommoro prob, bit busy atm.


----------



## mr west (Dec 16, 2008)

yay nice mate how long ya got left?


----------



## Londoner (Dec 16, 2008)

Fantastic mate






So whats next on the menu then Fyfe, got any ideas?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2008)

fat colas fyfesta keep up the good work man


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 16, 2008)

mr west said:


> yay nice mate how long ya got left?


cheers mate, the shorter plant is coming down any day noe, im just watching the trich's there is one or two starting to change colour so i guess that will be chopped either by or at the weekend. 

the taller one still needs longer god knows how long lol. prob after xmas for that one.


----------



## mr west (Dec 16, 2008)

yeah im still looking at over a week for my next chop, sucks dunt it lol, u feelin more human now mate?


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 16, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Fantastic mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wellll... the hydro grow is def going ahead, but due to uncle going away over xmas it will be our january grow. 

i have the chance to get as many white widow cuttings as i like or some otehr strain that his mate's been growing he didnt know the name but it smells like bubblegum. 

but tbh mate i might lie low for a while, get my stuff together and try organise a better grow cupboard and lights etc. i just cant decide yet lol. 

time will tell my friend  lol


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 16, 2008)

mr west said:


> yeah im still looking at over a week for my next chop, sucks dunt it lol, u feelin more human now mate?


yeh would be nice if i could cut and have it dry for xmas. im really looking forward to chop chop day. the short plant is real frosty now. 

i feel much more human mate, still all blocked up but i can think straight now lol. 

how's things your end mr west?


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 16, 2008)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fat colas fyfesta keep up the good work man


cheers don, im impressed at how much they have fattened up over the last couple of weeks. 

chop chop for one soon


----------



## mr west (Dec 16, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> how's things your end mr west?



not bad thanks mate, i think things have turned a corner in the veg room after repotting all my cheeses


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 16, 2008)

cool i'l get over and have a look at everyones journal as soon as i can, i fell behind when i had flu so alot of catching up to do lol. 

glad things are looking brighter mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2008)

they smell different when you rub them fyfe?


----------



## muffin (Dec 17, 2008)

Looking good Fyfe...

Nice big centre cola's.

Your Lowryder's are far less bushier than my WR's.

Considering chopping a few fans off em to be honest.

Keep up the good work mate.


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 17, 2008)

muffin said:


> Looking good Fyfe...
> 
> Nice big centre cola's.
> 
> ...


dont chop off fan leaves please, you wouldnt like me chopping off your fingers would you 

fan leaves contain food for your plant, taking them off means taking food away from your plant. unless its a real problem there's no reason why you should trim anything. even if there dead let them drop of on there own mate.


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 17, 2008)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> they smell different when you rub them fyfe?



na they just stink full stop whether you rub them or just smell them lol. 

the smell is begging to lean a little more towards weed than cat piss now  

short bushy one has alot more amber trich's since i last checked so i'l check her again today, but i think she will be down either tonight or tommoro 

then a week of drying and its shmoke and a pancake time


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2008)

sweeet fyfe you know theyll smell awesome when you smoke it, it always tastes better when you've grown it yourself

bong und a blintz??? hahaha


----------



## mr west (Dec 17, 2008)

my lowryders were the smelliest weed ive grown to date, cant wait to flower my cheese.


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 17, 2008)

me too westy i cant wait to flower my cheese either


----------



## QueenBee (Dec 17, 2008)

Your plants look awesome, cant believe how much bud theyv managed to cram on! Bet youre getting restless now!


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 18, 2008)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sweeet fyfe you know theyll smell awesome when you smoke it, it always tastes better when you've grown it yourself
> 
> bong und a blintz??? hahaha


im sure they will mate lol

flapjack and a cigarette?


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 18, 2008)

QueenBee said:


> Your plants look awesome, cant believe how much bud theyv managed to cram on! Bet youre getting restless now!


Thanks queen bee, yeh im suprised at how much i will get considering i only have a 70w hps. i cant wait to see how much they produce but im being very patient, i wont chop untill i know there how i want them. 

thanks for stopping by anyway stranger lol. not seen you about for a while?


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 18, 2008)

mr west said:


> my lowryders were the smelliest weed ive grown to date, cant wait to flower my cheese.


bet yours smelled nice though and not like stagnant cat piss  

there imprving there smell and hopefully when dried and cured they will lose the pissy smell. if not i'l be shmokin piss for a while..... still better than soap.


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 18, 2008)

anythink beta than soap fyfe lol, and dont worrt im sure the smoke will be nice.


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> bet yours smelled nice though and not like stagnant cat piss
> 
> there imprving there smell and hopefully when dried and cured they will lose the pissy smell. if not i'l be shmokin piss for a while..... still better than soap.


actualy it did a bit, sort of cross between cat piss and body odour with a hint of feet lol. The smaller pheno i grew smelt of fresh grapefruit but i only got have oz off it lol


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 18, 2008)

i wonder why ryders smell bad? 

i might be chopping tonight if the trich's tell me to. 

i'l take some before and after pics if i do, looking forward to a smoke of my own bud. 

hard to beleive nearly 10 weeks has passed so quickly? 

how's your day been westy?


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2008)

good fanx Fyfe mate, listening to ICP and smoking a fat skunk spliff lol.


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 18, 2008)

whats ICP mate?


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi Fyfe, the best smelling plant Iv grown so far is.
"Arjans Strawbery Haze" fem Greenhouse Seeds. 
It had the most wounderfull smell even from veg, the smoke 10 weeks flower ( very stinky but nice ) 5 weeks cured was out of this world, and the taste........sweet
No harsh throte burn! buzz was very social did'nt put you to bed, very nice! Got the brain ticking lol.




Edit:


----------



## Londoner (Dec 18, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> whats ICP mate?


Insane Clown Posse








welsh wizz said:


> Hi Fyfe, the best smelling plant Iv grown so far is.
> "Arjans Strawbery Haze" fem Greenhouse Seeds.
> It had the most wounderfull smell even from veg, the smoke 10 weeks flower ( very stinky but nice ) 5 weeks cured was out of this world, and the taste........sweet
> No harsh throte burn! buzz was very social did'nt put you to bed, very nice! Got the brain ticking lol.
> ...


I wanna grow that


----------



## Londoner (Dec 18, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=R2Chdw_kAdI

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=SMjI898BOxg&feature=related


----------



## AM/PMS (Dec 18, 2008)

Fyfe your plants are fucking beautiful. I wish I could have had plants like that! But the smoke I got for chopping early is fairly nice. You're going to be so satisfied with your smoke! Good job man.


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 18, 2008)

welsh wizz said:


> Hi Fyfe, the best smelling plant Iv grown so far is.
> "Arjans Strawbery Haze" fem Greenhouse Seeds.
> It had the most wounderfull smell even from veg, the smoke 10 weeks flower ( very stinky but nice ) 5 weeks cured was out of this world, and the taste........sweet
> No harsh throte burn! buzz was very social did'nt put you to bed, very nice! Got the brain ticking lol.


stinky could be a problem lol. one of my neighbours asked what i was smoking cause he could smell it on the landing  truth was i wasnt smoking anything he was just getting wiffs of my plants lol. luckily enough he's a daily smoker and i just said i got some nice green lol. 

as soon as i find myself a nice pad somewhere smelly wont be a problem and i'l be looking to try several diffrent starins. i like variety


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 18, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Insane Clown Posse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


between your avvy and the smilies mate youv had me in stitches this morning, cheers for brightenin up the morning mate lol


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 18, 2008)

AM/PMS said:


> Fyfe your plants are fucking beautiful. I wish I could have had plants like that! But the smoke I got for chopping early is fairly nice. You're going to be so satisfied with your smoke! Good job man.


 thank you mate, i think they look very purty to 

i took the smaller one down last night, it maybe could of done with a couple days longer but i dont think it would have changed things much, there was a nice blend of orange and cloudy trichomes. 

i think it looks amazing with the fan leaves off, i'l post some pics now. 

again thanks for the comments am/pms


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 18, 2008)

I chopped the shorter plant last night. 

would be nice if i could find out the strain but im still happy i bought the mixed pack. 

here's a few pics of before during and after the operation. it took a good hour or more but it was succesful 


im happy with my first crop, yield was less than i had first hoped for but to be honest its mine and i grew it so im happy 

wet weight was 55 grams so i guess i'l prob get about a half maybe a little more. 

enjoy the pics, and i'l do another update on the other plant when i chop it.


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2008)

some good lookin buds you got there chief


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2008)

looks nice man, thats a great job from a lowryder n thats the smaller plant, coollllll


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 18, 2008)

cheers lads cant wait to see what she smokes like, 

other will prob come down in the next week. im going to leave the last one until its at least 50/50 or more on the amber side. 

i want it to send me to sleep


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 19, 2008)

looks good fyfe congratulations, my WW really starting to ruin me now lol, very couch like


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2008)

ww is a lovely smoke


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 21, 2008)

The smell from mine is taking the piss lol. 

my whole flat stinks when you come in you can smell it walking up the stairs 

iv had 2 comments from neighbours about it, luckily enough they smoke but i just had to say that iv been getting alot of green at the minute lol. 

iv bought three air fresheners one in the room and two in the hall and it still stinks. 

anyone any idea how i could dry them still but keep the smell down? there in the bathroom now lol with the window open.


----------



## Londoner (Dec 21, 2008)

You need an extractor and carbon filter in ya growroom mate, then you can hang em to dry smell free at the end of each grow, they can dry in complete darkness then too.

Cant have ya neighbours smellin shit Fyfe. Youl be found out in no time. 

Edited to add: The apple spice plug-in air fresheners from asda work quite well to, some times the smell gets a bit too much for the c/filter to handle here, but they mask the smell quite well (weve tested all the different smells) lol


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Dec 22, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> I chopped the shorter plant last night.
> 
> would be nice if i could find out the strain but im still happy i bought the mixed pack.
> 
> ...


 
good job my dude.. buds look good ... +rep


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 22, 2008)

Londoner said:


> You need an extractor and carbon filter in ya growroom mate, then you can hang em to dry smell free at the end of each grow, they can dry in complete darkness then too.
> 
> Cant have ya neighbours smellin shit Fyfe. Youl be found out in no time.
> 
> Edited to add: The apple spice plug-in air fresheners from asda work quite well to, some times the smell gets a bit too much for the c/filter to handle here, but they mask the smell quite well (weve tested all the different smells) lol


i had a look for the apple spice air freshener things in tesco as we dont have asda here but couldnt find any, so i moved all the buds up to my uncles  he's away for the week so im looking after the plants and the cats. so his place can be stinky lol. 

cheers for the advice londoner, i wont be growing again until i get a proper grow area sorted with proper extraction. i wasnt expecting them to stick as much as they did lol.


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 22, 2008)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> good job my dude.. buds look good ... +rep



cheers mate, it was fun growing it, still have one more growing at the minute, will prob be coming down in the new year.


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 22, 2008)

i really dont know whats happening with the other plant, i checked trich's and it still has a majority of clear compared to cloudy, its ten weeks and showing no sign of finishing soon except the yellowing leaves 

im guessing its going to go 12 at least, strange that a ryder is going this long?


----------



## Londoner (Dec 22, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> im guessing its going to go 12 at least, strange that a ryder is going this long?


Ya could try knocking an hour of light time off the timer mate, see if that speeds up her finish, but im not entirely sure of how an auto would react, but i cant see it doin any harm for the last week or two


----------



## mr west (Dec 22, 2008)

blasted auto flowering bastads lol


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 23, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Ya could try knocking an hour of light time off the timer mate, see if that speeds up her finish, but im not entirely sure of how an auto would react, but i cant see it doin any harm for the last week or two


got to be worth a try eh mate? im sure it wont harm them and it might kick it in the ass abit to get it to finish earlier. 

you said it westy


----------



## welsh wizz (Dec 26, 2008)

you cant rush your girl when she is getting ready for you lol
puff passs happy new year if i dont see you before


----------



## AM/PMS (Dec 28, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> thank you mate, i think they look very purty to
> 
> i took the smaller one down last night, it maybe could of done with a couple days longer but i dont think it would have changed things much, there was a nice blend of orange and cloudy trichomes.
> 
> ...


No problem! You'll have to let me know how your first smoke of it goes.


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 29, 2008)

cant believve she is still going lol, those riders love it, tell ya one thing though i wont be growing them again. just aint worth the yield i dont think.


----------



## Londoner (Dec 29, 2008)

How goes it Fyfe man? All good i hope? LTNC


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 4, 2009)

WTF Happened to RIU? 

im lost can someone please find me?????????????

i cant even read my journal its all messed up 

hopefully this will post somewhere????


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 4, 2009)

Londoner said:


> How goes it Fyfe man? All good i hope? LTNC



hey lond all's good i think mate 

HAPPY NEW YEAR!

LTNC? brain just cant quite work that one out this early mate? 

hows are you?


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 4, 2009)

rollitup08 happened lol just change the forum skin in myrollitup under edit options at the bottom needs to bo set to blzin07.So how the devil are you?


----------



## got2loveit (Jan 5, 2009)

just for the info i heard that you can use a 5gal bucket with water and febreeze in it a lid with holes and an intake fan to mix the air with the febreeze mixture havent tried it but have read about many ppl that have!! they use it in their room but i wouldnt want my buds smelling as febreeze thus i would put it outside the grow room/closet. i use a carbon filter but i also smoke buds in the house cook and my girl smokes cigs so there are many ways to take that green smell out of the air!!!


----------



## Londoner (Jan 5, 2009)

Fyfe said:


> hey lond all's good i think mate
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR!
> 
> ...


lol Long Time No C mate, dont worry im only just workin out all these net abbreviations n shit meself lol yea im good thanks mate, hows them buds smokin now??

Have you chopped that last plant yet?


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 5, 2009)

Londoner said:


> lol Long Time No C mate, dont worry im only just workin out all these net abbreviations n shit meself lol yea im good thanks mate, hows them buds smokin now??
> 
> Have you chopped that last plant yet?



cool man i get ya now. 

as far as smoking goes  


iv been fooked since the first plant dried man, i forget christmas and im trying to work out what this new year malarcy is about????? 

na iv been really suprised at just how good the smoke was on it. even compared to the kush i was smoking it seems really strong. iv been monged for weeks now. really happy with the potency of them just a shame aboit the yield really. 

first plant is inside my lungs somewhere and the second plant has been started, i would of took pics but i really have been in a dream world since i started smoking it so i forgot 

both plants have been a nice clean smoke. very couchlock like. 

new grow is under construction  

i'l get over and check out everyones journal soon enough, just need to get riu back to how it was first, i dont like change


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 5, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> rollitup08 happened lol just change the forum skin in myrollitup under edit options at the bottom needs to bo set to blzin07.So how the devil are you?


cheers weshy, i got it changed back.

im very good mate thanks, had a cracking holiday or so iv been told? 

how's life been treating ya in wales mate?


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 5, 2009)

got2loveit said:


> just for the info i heard that you can use a 5gal bucket with water and febreeze in it a lid with holes and an intake fan to mix the air with the febreeze mixture havent tried it but have read about many ppl that have!! they use it in their room but i wouldnt want my buds smelling as febreeze thus i would put it outside the grow room/closet. i use a carbon filter but i also smoke buds in the house cook and my girl smokes cigs so there are many ways to take that green smell out of the air!!!


cool, thanks for the info dude or dudette. 

i found plug in air fresheners worked well but just not well enough, so i dumped them at my uncles to dry, saved alot of hassle. 

cheers for stopping by.


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 6, 2009)

Life is good  but bloody cold  I smoke outside brrrrrrrrrr, nice to come into the house


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2009)

just skipped back and looked at the last crop fyfester and it looks grand man! nice colour to the buds it looks totally ready! 

good work fella!

Don


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 8, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Life is good  but bloody cold  I smoke outside brrrrrrrrrr, nice to come into the house


i couldnt be assed going outside in the cold for a spliff, but thats just me. i cant be assed doing anything at all after i smoke some of this stuff. i just sit and watch whatever comes on tv lol lifting the remote can prove stressful.


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 8, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just skipped back and looked at the last crop fyfester and it looks grand man! nice colour to the buds it looks totally ready!
> 
> good work fella!
> 
> Don


cheers don fella, 

the first plant was the best, it was the more indie dominant one, tasted real nice and very couchlocking, second plant is just as good on the high but has a funny aftertaste. 

i suppose this journy is wrapped up now so cheers for following mate. 

and cheers to everyone else, next journal will be starting soon, i have many plans


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2009)

keep us posted man ill check your new journy 

peas


----------



## mr west (Jan 8, 2009)

how do u get a fat bird into bed????
Piece of cake.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2009)

heheheh...


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> how do u get a fat bird into bed????
> Piece of cake.


  

The problem arises when you try to get her out of it, and shes already eaten you out of cake!

A guy could put his back out on that 1.


----------



## mr west (Jan 9, 2009)

Fyfe said:


> The problem arises when you try to get her out of it, and shes already eaten you out of cake!
> 
> A guy could put his back out on that 1.



Thats wen u break out the salad, watch em move then lol. If that fails then a spider or a mouse mormaly does the trick lol.


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> Thats wen u break out the salad, watch em move then lol. If that fails then a spider or a mouse mormaly does the trick lol.



sounds like your quoting from experience mr west


----------



## mr west (Jan 9, 2009)

well like the don once said " fat girls need lovin too"


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 11, 2009)

mr west said:


> well like the don once said " fat girls need lovin too"



that they do mate.... that they do


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2009)

are you lot trying to make me out as soem sort of chubby chaser?????


----------



## mr west (Jan 11, 2009)

LOL you dont have to chase fat chicks don, u know that lol u must do.


----------



## mr west (Jan 11, 2009)

why do fat chick give the best oral????

Cuz they have to.


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 11, 2009)

mr west said:


> why do fat chick give the best oral????
> 
> Cuz they have to.




what do fat chiks and mopeds have in common?

there both fun to ride until your friends find out.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2009)

i am appalled at the lack of respect you 'gents' have for the larger lady. its just more cushion for the pushin...


----------



## mr west (Jan 11, 2009)

dont get me wrong don mate I love fat chicks and have served my time. Big love and respect goes out to all the larger ladies out there...............MWAH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2009)

big love you say eh??? lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 12, 2009)

*HUGE
LOVE
TO my
BIG HEALTHY
BABES
*​


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2009)

lmFao


----------



## mr west (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2009)

.........


----------



## mr west (Jan 12, 2009)

i got me a bag of muffins, now tell me where she lives pleeeeese


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2009)

DAAAAMMNN thats a fat lump of tac you got there in your avatar man.


----------



## Londoner (Jan 15, 2009)

mr west said:


>





Don Gin and Ton said:


> .........





mr west said:


> i got me a bag of muffins, now tell me where she lives pleeeeese


Whats goin on ere then?? lmao i was hopin to see some nice fat buds, but i see fat birds lol cant beat an eyefull of cellulite to wake you up when your stoned at nearly 1.30am lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2009)

im scaring myself i was looking at the pic above and starting to think the one on the right isnt that fat but then i reality checked myself.....


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 15, 2009)

Londoner said:


> Whats goin on ere then?? lmao i was hopin to see some nice fat buds, but i see fat birds lol cant beat an eyefull of cellulite to wake you up when your stoned at nearly 1.30am lol


Weve run out of the Fat Buds mate so unfortunately were left with fat Birds lol 

all buds are gone with the exception of a few spliffs. 

Im starting a personal grow soon, because of my lack of space i was thinking of a scrog/ sog thing (i nead to read up lol) with some normal plants, no more auto low yielding crap lol. 

this will be on top of the biiiiiig grow we have under development.


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 15, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im scaring myself i was looking at the pic above and starting to think the one on the right isnt that fat but then i reality checked myself.....



Take a slap and last week off


----------



## mr west (Jan 15, 2009)

the one on the right is my ex, bloody bitch dumped me for a bacon roll. I dont blame u bout the lowryders, The yeild is preety poor for the time and space they take up lol.
How much space do u have Fyfe me friend? I can squeeze 7 plant in square pots in my drobe so its a mini sea of green lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2009)

Fyfe said:


> Take a slap and last week off


im back to reality i rubbed myself down with a tin of peas.....


----------



## mr west (Jan 15, 2009)

thatsll make things worse don, peas or the smell of peas drives fat birds crazy, i just hope u downt melt some cheese over enything or we'll all be in trouble lol.


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 15, 2009)

mr west said:


> the one on the right is my ex, bloody bitch dumped me for a bacon roll. I dont blame u bout the lowryders, The yeild is preety poor for the time and space they take up lol.
> How much space do u have Fyfe me friend? I can squeeze 7 plant in square pots in my drobe so its a mini sea of green lol.



i have very small space  

same space i grew my ryders in and yeh i was disappointe dwith the yield to. 

my space is the size of a washer lol. (damn one bedroom flat) 

so hights a problem. and i could prob only do 2 or 3 plants but im well open for suggestions lol.


----------



## mr west (Jan 15, 2009)

i think mybe 2 plants in a screen of green, cuz a well vegged 12 strain can get ove 6 foot tall so u have to train the hight out sidways if u get me lol


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 16, 2009)

bogey's ????


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2009)

Fyfe said:


>


wtf????.................


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 16, 2009)

mr west said:


> wtf????.................


lmao i meant to delete this, it was just me trying to put the pics on the page rather than atatchment.

i will work it out one day lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2009)

good mornin fyfe me old mate lol


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 16, 2009)

good morning mr west 

hows things? 

so how do we put these pics up in teh post? you have any ideas?

did the tent come yet?


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2009)

Im not sure mate did u copy the image code right? No NO tenT yet grrrrrr


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 16, 2009)

i think so lets try this one, these are my ladies from last night, all ready and waiting, it was a tough choice deciding who to go for first? 

http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh214/blondechick69/fatch.jpg

thats shit mate, hope it comes soon. i have no heli yet either 


edit: didnt work but oh well ya can still see the beauties


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2009)

Im in love with the ginger one at the back, her celulite is sooo sexy man, makes me want scrambled eggs lol.


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 16, 2009)

i dont think i'l look at scrambled eggs the same way ever again now


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2009)

makes ya hard dunt it lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2009)

morning lads! holy SH1T you guys got missues. hahaha i looked at that pic n all i could think was it just takes one of 'em to fart and the whole thing comes tumbling down...


----------



## mr west (Jan 19, 2009)

lol that would be nasty lol all that fat flappin around hmm lol


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 19, 2009)

i cant comment on any of this this mornin lol iv just eatin and already feel sick 

no more fat girls lol 

temp ban on the fat chick stuff  


only jestin bring it oooooooooon!


----------



## mr west (Jan 19, 2009)

u just gotta wonder how much u have to eat to keep a body like that? What goes in must come out tho lol. I can almost undertand why somke blokes become feeders lol. Skinny blokes feeeding a fat chick for fun lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2009)

mr west said:


> u just gotta wonder how much u have to eat to keep a body like that? What goes in must come out tho lol. I can almost undertand why somke blokes become feeders lol. Skinny blokes feeeding a fat chick for fun lol.


lads, lads, lads, no matter how you dress it up washing your bird with a rag on a stick just aint sexy....


----------



## mr west (Jan 19, 2009)

not the way u put it dom lol.


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice plant, shitty camera and it took me 10 minutes to find the pictures of 10,000 pages of post check out my journal at the bottom.. My secont one the one that says 2nd is nothing but pictures pretty kick ass


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 23, 2009)

if you checked further along in the journal you'l find the decent pictures


----------



## Londoner (Jan 25, 2009)

How goes it mate, hows the masterplan coming on for the next grow??


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 26, 2009)

Londoner said:


> How goes it mate, hows the masterplan coming on for the next grow??


orite fella, good t see ya back. 

things are going slow, just not really put much effort into it lol. 

got the boiler servicing due any week now so until he comes and goes and the landlady i wont be growing shit. 

been getting the mesh etc together so really just need to choose a plant thats short and good on a scrog? 

opinions welcome lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 26, 2009)

That jack flash might be good for scrog lol, what do u think londoner?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2009)

easy fyfy, hows tricks down your end? i'd recommend for scrog something like a mexican sativa or perhaps bubblegum both will go pretty tall n stretchy! n both are pretty knock out...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 27, 2009)

helooooooooooooo


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 27, 2009)

mr west said:


> That jack flash might be good for scrog lol, what do u think londoner?


i was looking at that one mate it seems pretty ideal? 

i'l have a shop around first though see whats on the market


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 27, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> easy fyfy, hows tricks down your end? i'd recommend for scrog something like a mexican sativa or perhaps bubblegum both will go pretty tall n stretchy! n both are pretty knock out...


hey don, things are going as good as they get mate 

i was thinking i would be better staying away from the sativa's becasue of how much hight room im restricted to? i only have like 1m high to deal with 

i thought of something indie would be best. something nice and branchy to. 

god knows.... i'l stuble across they perfect match soon i hope.


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 27, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> helooooooooooooo



hellooooooooooo cheetah, all good?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2009)

Fyfe said:


> hey don, things are going as good as they get mate
> 
> i was thinking i would be better staying away from the sativa's becasue of how much hight room im restricted to? i only have like 1m high to deal with
> 
> ...


spiffing old chap spiffing!

hmmm 1m to deal with eh i recommended the leggy strains as i know theyll stretch through the mesh pretty well but tbh your best off getting the heads up from someone who knows what their on about, im still finding my way with normal growing let alone scrog

good luck finding a demon indie strain!


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 27, 2009)

cheers don. 

i was thinking of this as one option. 

anyone have any views? 

http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/barneys-farm-night-shade


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 27, 2009)

ye all cool man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2009)

Fyfe said:


> cheers don.
> 
> i was thinking of this as one option.
> 
> ...


high cbd level should knock your socks off!! 9 to 11 weeks is a big window


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 27, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> high cbd level should knock your socks off!! 9 to 11 weeks is a big window


yeh my thoughts exactly matey, 

but is it closer to 9 or 11????  

it dont really bother me tbh on times etc, i just want something that will branch nicely, stay short and get me high lol. all with a little love, light and water (and food)


----------



## Steez420 (Jan 27, 2009)

I recently was given a microscope for christmas from a friend of mine. Those things are a life saver and
make it much easier to decide when to harvest.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2009)

its one of those how long is a piece of string questions eh. probably means it will be ready by 9 but you could add an extra half ozzy by waiting the week to two weeks extra n letting it fill out...

love, light and water (and food)... blood sweat tears gnashing of teeth.....


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 27, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> its one of those how long is a piece of string questions eh. probably means it will be ready by 9 but you could add an extra half ozzy by waiting the week to two weeks extra n letting it fill out...
> 
> love, light and water (and food)... blood sweat tears gnashing of teeth.....


lmao @ little letters 

yeh well i'd quite happily do that, 

my ryders should have been ready at 9 weeks but they took 10 or so before they were ready. 

i'l have a think but unless i find anything else over the next week or so i'l go with the Night shade.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2009)

isnt night shade deadly mwahahaaahha


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 27, 2009)

Steez420 said:


> I recently was given a microscope for christmas from a friend of mine. Those things are a life saver and
> make it much easier to decide when to harvest.



lmao i missed this...

dont ya just love random posts lol


----------



## got2loveit (Jan 27, 2009)

fyfe can i ask a quicky?? did you feed every time you watered or every other time?? thanks bro!!


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 27, 2009)

got2loveit said:


> fyfe can i ask a quicky?? did you feed every time you watered or every other time?? thanks bro!!


hey mate, 

err i forget now lol. 

i started them on a low dose if i remember correctly and then i move dit up with each feed or until i got a reaction and backed off a little. 

i fed one feed water and then one with food then back to water only again. 

if the plants burn just back off the food and give only water for a couple of feeds, then lower the dose and start again. 

need anymore help just ask dude or dudette.


----------



## got2loveit (Jan 27, 2009)

thanks bro!! im a dude  hehe !! so from what i understand u gave nutes every other watering and on the first signs of something going wrong backed off right?? i was thinking of feeding my older ladie two times in a row think she wouldnt like it?? i feed with worm casting and bat guano teas!! i hope this isnt considered jacking your thread as i wouldnt like to do it !!!


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 27, 2009)

dont worry bout jacking here mate, few pages back the fat lady syndrome kicked in and jacked it right up lol. im finished this grow so i just use this to chat. 

yup you got it feed then water only then feed then water only. 

2 in a row would depend on the plants tolerences i would think. 

if you try it just keep an eye on it and if she burns up then back off. 

your using organics so you should be sound


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2009)

someone mention BBW's again


----------



## got2loveit (Jan 27, 2009)

yeah i got stuck in that fat lady section for ages!! its like i was pulled in smacked down and kept in there by force lmao no way to escape from the fat bitches bed unless u start talking about the roast in the fridge hehehe!!! thanks dude il do that and il get back to say how it went!!


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 28, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> someone mention BBW's again



 kneecaps the size of footballs would be an understatement here


----------



## mr west (Jan 28, 2009)

hey i didnt start it this time lmao


----------



## mr west (Jan 28, 2009)

where has she been all my life?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2009)

with both hands in the fridge by the looks of things.....


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 28, 2009)

is that a spot the difference


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2009)

is it just me or does she look like shes BBQing herself?


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 28, 2009)

mmmm belly meat, the juciest tastiest meat of all.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 28, 2009)

in BG thats a traditional shit fo makin soup and European Union wants to make it forbiden...is good fo the morning after a very drunken night lol wit lots of vinegar, garlic and hot peppers in it lol ...it really helps makes u sweat all da toxins in ur boddy lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2009)

fat birds belly fat is traditional soup fodder ?!?!?!? thats one thing im with the EU on. lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 28, 2009)

lol we call it tribe soup lmao!


----------



## mr west (Jan 28, 2009)

omfg so very very funny guys aint laffed like that in years lmao::::


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 28, 2009)

dude, why ur not entering skype anymore?? lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 28, 2009)

Beef's tribe soup is a help to stomachs after a long night of drinking.


----------



## Kratose (Jan 28, 2009)

Fyfe said:


> kneecaps the size of footballs would be an understatement here


LMAO, I been reading your journal, But ya have many pages so its gonna take forever, but I came across this comment about the picture of the BBW woman. Made me laugh. 

Im trying to find some pics of your grow, I started from the last page though. haha


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 28, 2009)

Kratose said:


> LMAO, I been reading your journal, But ya have many pages so its gonna take forever, but I came across this comment about the picture of the BBW woman. Made me laugh.
> 
> Im trying to find some pics of your grow, I started from the last page though. haha



haha good luck finding pics in this mess  

na theres alot of pics in here somewhere but also alot of days where i forgot my camera 

i might read through again... should be fun. 

enjoy.


----------



## mr west (Jan 29, 2009)

I feel bad now for being part of the fat chick revalution, Sorry Fyfe mate


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 29, 2009)

mr west said:


> I feel bad now for being part of the fat chick revalution, Sorry Fyfe mate



chill man it really dont bother me 

if it was a working journal of plants im growing now then i would cut it out but this is just for pissing about in now


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 29, 2009)

who was it that posted that smiley of the big eye that kept getting bigger? 

iv searched everywhere for it and it dont want to be found.


----------



## NoobRyder (Jan 29, 2009)

Fyfe said:


> who was it that posted that smiley of the big eye that kept getting bigger?
> 
> iv searched everywhere for it and it dont want to be found.


haha, that was me fyfe mate. i will have a look for you.

i proper neglegted my journal, but you will be happy to know i got 100g dry, so just under an ounce per plant.


----------



## NoobRyder (Jan 29, 2009)

NoobRyder said:


> haha, that was me fyfe mate. i will have a look for you.
> 
> i proper neglegted my journal, but you will be happy to know i got 100g dry, so just under an ounce per plant.







[/


----------



## welsh wizz (Jan 30, 2009)

Picture Biography Of Fyfes grow

I Forgot my camera


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 30, 2009)

NoobRyder said:


> [/



lmao this thing is funny as fuck im saving it for the future


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 30, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Picture Biography Of Fyfes grow
> 
> I Forgot my camera



i qouted again so that the fat shit is further back the journal 

thanks welshy its a good run up to how funny this threads been. 

been a good laugh from start to finish. 

thanks for this welshy


----------



## mr west (Jan 31, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Picture Biography Of Fyfes grow
> 
> I Forgot my camera


Im sure fyfe forgot his camera more than one time lmao.
this must of took ages welshy ur a good and patient man, man


----------



## Londoner (Jan 31, 2009)

Fyfe said:


> orite fella, good t see ya back.
> 
> things are going slow, just not really put much effort into it lol.
> 
> ...





mr west said:


> That jack flash might be good for scrog lol, what do u think londoner?


Yea i think the jack would be as good a plant as any for a scrog, i think you can do pretty much anything in a scrog cant ya?


----------



## mr west (Feb 1, 2009)

just noticed how small and cute ur feets are fyfe, are you a hobbit by any chance?
I think scrogs are best suited to plants with lots of branches to fill the holes of the scrog


----------



## Fyfe (Feb 3, 2009)

mr west said:


> just noticed how small and cute ur feets are fyfe, are you a hobbit by any chance?
> I think scrogs are best suited to plants with lots of branches to fill the holes of the scrog


lmao, there not that small lol. size 10


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2009)

lol sorry, they looked small in the pic lmao must be the trainers or sumfing lol, prolly my eyes lmao


----------



## Fyfe (Feb 3, 2009)

i think its the trainers mate they do look small in that pic lol. 

or could just be the pic angle or sumthin or nothing


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2009)

u bored mate lol loadsa smileys


----------



## Fyfe (Feb 4, 2009)

yeh i had abit of a random moment lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 4, 2009)

i wanna meeet ur avatar mate, i love legs man hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. not mens legs tho lol


----------



## Fyfe (Feb 4, 2009)

i wanna meet my avatar lol. its the perfect woman really 

is that a c90 in your avvy mate? doing a burn out!???


----------



## mr west (Feb 4, 2009)

looks like it dont it, i hada yellow one wen i was bout 15 lmao happy days lol


----------



## Fyfe (Feb 4, 2009)

C90 powwa lol

they were fun. still a few of them over here still driving about lol. 

theres a C90 club comes over from the uk @ TT funny as hell seing them drive round with all the big bikes.


----------



## mr west (Feb 4, 2009)

i bet thats funny as fuk mate lol


----------



## Londoner (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice plant-ography welsh lol

Hows it going fyfe, any more plants on the go yet?


----------



## welsh wizz (Feb 4, 2009)

Glad everyone likes pics.

I thought it was your post man westy lol.


----------



## mr west (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## Londoner (Feb 4, 2009)

Wish my postman would get a c-90, or pull his finger out of his arse and deliver my post.


----------



## Fyfe (Feb 5, 2009)

Londoner said:


> Nice plant-ography welsh lol
> 
> Hows it going fyfe, any more plants on the go yet?


things are going great mate 

i may have a plant that sort of appeared from nowhere. its being looked after by someone close by at the minute though so i havent even seen it yet. its just another ryder about 4 weeks old now. 

i got myself a wicked new phone yesterday with a 8mp camera so at least when i get the plant back home i have no excuse to put my pics up 

i want to do a scrog but im flat searching before i start anything else serious.


----------



## Fyfe (Feb 5, 2009)

mr west said:


>




LMFAO  iv heard load sof people say they done it but i really just spat coffee on my keyboard  

i scrolled past it the first time just thinking it said fifi and i was like wtf? 

so very funny mate cheers for the laugh.


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2009)

It was all dons fault he called u fyfy, i just thought of lill pooodles till iu did a image search on google and saw fifi an the flowertots, had to maniplulate that one lol.


----------



## Fyfe (Feb 5, 2009)

it was a good laugh anyway mate. 

hows things your end mate?


----------



## welsh wizz (Feb 5, 2009)

2 foot of snow here today, I was still up at 3 am making snow men, Im just a big kid.


----------



## Fyfe (Feb 5, 2009)

its shit here. im so close to the sea anywhere i go i get no snow  

theres an inch or so on the mountain. thats about it here though. 

im definately jealous cause im a big kid to mate lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2009)

man if that isnt prime avi fodder i dont know what is fyfe! its been puzzling me for a while now why your names fyfe first i thiought it was simply your from fyfe? but your not a jock. then i thought you might have a thing for bananas. i was stoned and just ran with it n ended up at bob geldofs kid n decided fyfy as in fie-fee. sorry i had a toke on me pipe afore graft today i always get a bit anal after.


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2009)

Fyfe mate u can have all the snow here mate with pleasure, ill start loading my car up now lol. Im a big kid who hates snow lol


----------



## Londoner (Feb 5, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man if that isnt prime avi fodder i dont know what is fyfe! its been puzzling me for a while now why your names fyfe first i thiought it was simply your from fyfe?* but your not a jock. then i thought you might have a thing for bananas.* i was stoned and just ran with it n ended up at bob geldofs kid n decided fyfy as in fie-fee. sorry i had a toke on me pipe afore graft today i always get a bit anal after.


Funny as fuck mate,




i used to stick fyfe banana stickers all over the sun visor of me van.


----------



## Londoner (Feb 5, 2009)

Fyfe said:


> things are going great mate
> 
> i may have a plant that sort of appeared from nowhere. its being looked after by someone close by at the minute though so i havent even seen it yet. its just another ryder about 4 weeks old now.
> 
> ...


8mp camera on a phone? wow! yea you got no excuses now man, were all expecting loads of quality pics for round two lol 

Yea thats it get ya flat sorted first mate, no point startin anything then havin to pack it all in halfway thru to move or whatever is there.


----------



## Fyfe (Feb 5, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man if that isnt prime avi fodder i dont know what is fyfe! its been puzzling me for a while now why your names fyfe first i thiought it was simply your from fyfe? but your not a jock. then i thought you might have a thing for bananas. i was stoned and just ran with it n ended up at bob geldofs kid n decided fyfy as in fie-fee. sorry i had a toke on me pipe afore graft today i always get a bit anal after.


who said im not scottish 

i am mate born and bread. i just moved to my island a few years ago


----------



## Fyfe (Feb 5, 2009)

Londoner said:


> 8mp camera on a phone? wow! yea you got no excuses now man, were all expecting loads of quality pics for round two lol
> 
> Yea thats it get ya flat sorted first mate, no point startin anything then havin to pack it all in halfway thru to move or whatever is there.


yup its 2mp better than the digi camera i bought lol. iv never had a phone like it so many doohickees and gadgets. its a LG Renoir. would recommend it to anyone. even comes with wireless 

well i just need to get out of the flat im in mate. its owned by people who are close to family and its far to small. 

i found a perfect flat but the person who owns it is in a mental care home so just need to work out how the hell to ask if i can rent it lol. 

when i get this plant down from up the road i'l post some pics.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2009)

aahahahaha sorry man, i have family up in elgin!


----------



## Fyfe (Feb 5, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aahahahaha sorry man, i have family up in elgin!



no problemo mate 

cant say iv ever been to elgin? its coastal isnt it? god knows to many little places in scotland.

edit yeh its in between aberdeen and inverness. 5 miles from teh coast


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2009)

yeah actually its a bit more inland, tiny little place nethy bridge. im gonna head up there n see my roots in a month or two when the weather picks up lol


----------



## got2loveit (Feb 5, 2009)

boyz u know i cant escape this thread its soo funny with daily updates 2 hehe!! i have a question my AF GWS is in its fifth week but the plant growth is almost non existent whilst the bud sites are growing more hairs and pistils and are getting fatter is this normal?? i thought i should expect growth in these stages any help is welcome!! keep it up boyz!!


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2009)

some af strains stay really low and bout 4 or 5 weeks is bout the time itll veg for bout half way point. this was 1 of my nycd lowryders at 9 and half weeks from sprout. It smelt of grapefruit so bad it was scrummy, shame bout rubbish yield lol.


----------



## got2loveit (Feb 6, 2009)

lol yeah im not expecting much from the AF GWS either max an ounce!! but my AFAK is double the size so i hope it will give me double the budzz!! thanks for the help Mr west!!!! see u peeps around!!!!!


----------



## Fyfe (Feb 19, 2009)

OOOOOOOK well iv been off for a while but i wont let this thread die just yet. weve gone through some hard times on this thread, we dealt with the fat club and bribed them to leave us for a slice of pie. 

soooo back to weed 

I checked my growroom the other day just because i can and look what i found growing inside???? 

its not mine honest


----------



## NoobRyder (Feb 19, 2009)

sup fyfe, just started my first proper grow after our neck & neck lowryder ventures.

feel free to check it out. 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/163303-2-x-powerplant-clones-10-a.html


----------



## Fyfe (Feb 19, 2009)

cool mate i'l have a butchers now 

I got another going to now


----------



## NoobRyder (Feb 19, 2009)

Fyfe said:


> cool mate i'l have a butchers now
> 
> I got another going to now


have you got a link to it?


----------



## Fyfe (Feb 19, 2009)

yeh its right here  

look up about 2 or 3 posts mate


----------



## NoobRyder (Feb 19, 2009)

ahhhh, i dint know you continued with this thread with your new grow...thought u meant u made another.

makes me wish id started earlier after seeing yours now, its a beast


----------



## Fyfe (Feb 19, 2009)

yeh its only one plant and its already abou 5 or so weeks old maybe 6? so i just carried ths one n for now. 

i plan a scrog soon, but this is a fill in till i can get soreted. 

I'l take better pics tommoro, i had to bend and tie it down as it grew to big for my room


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2009)

wooop wooop go on there fyfe my son looking grand 6.5 weeks to go ? am i right???


----------



## mr west (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks nice for a ryder Fyfe, I found a plant in my space that is not mine, dunno where it came from lol.


----------



## Fyfe (Feb 21, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wooop wooop go on there fyfe my son looking grand 6.5 weeks to go ? am i right???


Well in a way your way wrong, its actually about 6.5 weeks old now maybe 7 but my timer has gone all funny on me so it went from 18/6 where it was to 24/0 at my house. plus we put it in a stupidly large pot with some home made soil. it was john innings something, with some locally produce compost, some other stuff, general purpose soil & perlite. and all these together with the pot and the light sent the plant into full on veg growth. 

its getting silly now iv already bent it pretty much in half and im having to tie it down constantly, its going nuts  

I think prob another 5 weeks left because its not flowering at the minute just vegging  with lots of little buds from before it was potted on. 

iv cut the light down to 12/12 for a couple of days to see if i can get it to stop growing and start producing flowers  

Anyway i'l post a few pics in a min.


----------



## Fyfe (Feb 21, 2009)

mr west said:


> Looks nice for a ryder Fyfe, I found a plant in my space that is not mine, dunno where it came from lol.


cheers westie  

I'l have a look now mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2009)

Fyfe said:


> Well in a way your way wrong, its actually about 6.5 weeks old now maybe 7 but my timer has gone all funny on me so it went from 18/6 where it was to 24/0 at my house. plus we put it in a stupidly large pot with some home made soil. it was john innings something, with some locally produce compost, some other stuff, general purpose soil & perlite. and all these together with the pot and the light sent the plant into full on veg growth.
> 
> its getting silly now iv already bent it pretty much in half and im having to tie it down constantly, its going nuts
> 
> ...


yeah show me the money! fyfy!! yeah going back n forth between veg n bloom will confuse things a bit but why go back to full time veg? she looked a good size? or are ya growing a monster

keep it up dude!


----------



## mr west (Feb 23, 2009)

Its an autoflowerer so dunt think itll confuse it that much, it has its own agenda i think lmao.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2009)

ah gotcha i missed that sorry im a bit slow today. heads still battered from the weekend :/


----------



## Fyfe (Feb 24, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah gotcha i missed that sorry im a bit slow today. heads still battered from the weekend :/



Yeh i think it just had a veg spurt, where i bent it iv let it come back up now. 

Its very bushy and it has alot more buds than my last ryders. i dont like to do this but i think about an ounce off of this plant. most i got from the last was 3/4 and it had not half as man bud sites. 

Anyway looky looky


----------



## mr west (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice one fyfe, looks lovely, bet ur counting down the days now aint ya lol


----------



## Fyfe (Feb 24, 2009)

mr west said:


> Looks nice for a ryder Fyfe, I found a plant in my space that is not mine, dunno where it came from lol.


what was this mystery plant i hear you speak of westie? 

I see it nowhere


----------



## Fyfe (Feb 24, 2009)

mr west said:


> Nice one fyfe, looks lovely, bet ur counting down the days now aint ya lol


i honestly dotn kno when it will be ready i think maybe 4 weeks? its like 7 odd now


----------



## mr west (Feb 24, 2009)

Itll be ready wen its ready, maybe add a week for the stress of moving it round and light sceds and that. Have you gotta scope?


----------



## Fyfe (Feb 24, 2009)

mr west said:


> Itll be ready wen its ready, maybe add a week for the stress of moving it round and light sceds and that. Have you gotta scope?


i got a home made one  

yeh im not bothered when it finishes mate, i stressed it out abit so i think iv knocked it back at least a week. it has plenty of trich's but not nearly as many as the last ones. my guess would be 4 weeks. im patient though. 

So this mystery plant, im on the edge of my seat lol. tell me!!!!!!


----------



## welsh wizz (Feb 24, 2009)

Looking nice Fyfe, looks like you have given her a flat top hair cut.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2009)

i know what ya mean about not counting your chickens man but i reckon you'll get a good haul from her she looks heavy laden now n you've got plenty time yet


----------



## Fyfe (Feb 24, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i know what ya mean about not counting your chickens man but i reckon you'll get a good haul from her she looks heavy laden now n you've got plenty time yet


Im hoping so mate, the pictures dont really do her justice i dont think. 

Its def going to be a bigger yielder than the last ones  



Cheers welshy  oh and ho wdo you import new smilies i have a few good ones i just dotn know how to use them here


----------



## mr west (Feb 24, 2009)

the mystery plant is my jack flash #5 that appeard a few weeks ago wile i was out, its 4 and half weeks in and eating its fan leavs ive fed it but its no stopin it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2009)

shes pickin up a treat westy lookin its a fine example of uniformed breeding the pheno's it has make me wish id gone down the flash road instead of cheisel


----------



## mr west (Feb 24, 2009)

jus wish i could stop the yellowing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2009)

overwatering maybe? just a thought but from what ya said dude doesn't sound over much


----------



## Fyfe (Feb 25, 2009)

mr west said:


> jus wish i could stop the yellowing.


do you have anything with a strong N boost you can give it maybe mate? 

i dunno im stumped plant problems isnt my best subject. 

Have you put it in the problems thread? 

Maybe someone can help there?


----------



## mr west (Feb 25, 2009)

Ive give it a good dose of bat shit so hopefu;lly thats gonna help.


----------



## Gellanx (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow... That was one LONG read... lol. I´m happy you did finish it unlike Queen.
Wow ...Going to see if Mr West or Londoner have journals.
Im doing my first grow as well, and I had tons of fun and laughs reading this journal. Seems like you still got a decent yield considering they are lowryders, after all they did grow more than usual lol.

Edit : Hmm... I went to check Londoners and mr wests profiles... but I didnt know how to get to their grow journals. Im new... you guys have journals right?


----------



## mr west (Mar 3, 2009)

Gellanx said:


> Wow... That was one LONG read... lol. I´m happy you did finish it unlike Queen.
> Wow ...Going to see if Mr West or Londoner have journals.
> Im doing my first grow as well, and I had tons of fun and laughs reading this journal. Seems like you still got a decent yield considering they are lowryders, after all they did grow more than usual lol.
> 
> Edit : Hmm... I went to check Londoners and mr wests profiles... but I didnt know how to get to their grow journals. Im new... you guys have journals right?


dude If u clikck the links in our signetures, I got threee u can chose from alskan ice the cheese and the bloom box, take ya pick mate lol.


----------



## Tatan (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow, damn... I feel like an idiot, yeah I just figured that out (This is Gellanx). I started my own journal and somebody posted and told me about the signature. Its just that whenever i clicked on people, and cliecked on posts by them i always got no matches found, same thing when i did a search here. I thought it was bugged. Anyway, ill definitly will be going to your grows, lol... im addicted to reading them, and check out my journal if you like...it was supposed to include some LR2 but none of those seeds germed lol.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/168255-tatan-s-first-grow-white.html#post2172731

I created a new account so I could change the name btw... i got paranoid when i googled gellanx and saw the post here lol... I use that name for games etc, and not too common so since i wanted to post a lot with my grow i created this one. Damn Im paranoid ... but thats ok cause i smoked some lol...


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi fyfe did you sus the smiles out or did my pm fk your head up lmao.


----------



## Fyfe (Mar 17, 2009)

Gellanx said:


> Wow... That was one LONG read... lol. I´m happy you did finish it unlike Queen.
> Wow ...Going to see if Mr West or Londoner have journals.
> Im doing my first grow as well, and I had tons of fun and laughs reading this journal. Seems like you still got a decent yield considering they are lowryders, after all they did grow more than usual lol.
> 
> Edit : Hmm... I went to check Londoners and mr wests profiles... but I didnt know how to get to their grow journals. Im new... you guys have journals right?


lmao... wow... you read the whole 900 odd posts! i tried reading it all again once but i fell asleep at some point ???

glad to see you here. im updating in a minute.


----------



## Fyfe (Mar 17, 2009)

welsh wizz said:


> Hi fyfe did you sus the smiles out or did my pm fk your head up lmao.


im kinda getting the hang of it, just uploading the smilies into my thingy now


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 17, 2009)

Cool mate update..


----------



## Fyfe (Mar 17, 2009)

my first smilie






well its been a long time it feels since i last updated, mainly because i have been very busy outside my weed filled life 

the other reason is my plants a freak. its the weirdest Lowryder grow i have come across. its got to be i dunno maybe 14 - 16 weeks old. thats how long it feels anyway. iv cut down lights to 15/9 two weeks ago to try encourage death. i also stopped giving her any means of food at all a week ago and the bitch still shines bright green every god damn day  

i gave her a hair cut last night as a few of the top buds were ready about 30 - 50% amber trichs. 

i took 1/4 wet weight from her. so im guessing under an eight, i'l take pics of the drying bud tonight and post

the rest of the plant will come down probably end of this week. i think the starvation is finally kicking in and she's thinking about dying..... i hope

so here's a few pics. i'l take some more tonight with her new hair style. 

Enjoy


----------



## welsh wizz (Mar 17, 2009)

The Longrider.





Good work fyfe.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2009)

WOW 16 weeks old man never thought id be saying this on RIU but i hope your plant dies lol jk close on 50% amber id think about chopping her anyway afore the thc starts degrading! nice work Fyfy


----------



## Fyfe (Mar 17, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> WOW 16 weeks old man never thought id be saying this on RIU but i hope your plant dies lol jk close on 50% amber id think about chopping her anyway afore the thc starts degrading! nice work Fyfy


iv been telling the bitch to die for days now but she's stubborn like me. 

yeh i chopped the buds that were ready mate, the rest still isnt with its perfect little white hairs and chrystally body.... DIE already...please


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2009)

ahahahah at least you've got something to toke on while you wait for it to breathe its last gasps


----------



## Fyfe (Mar 17, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ahahahah at least you've got something to toke on while you wait for it to breathe its last gasps


yeh well the chopped stuff should be dry enough for a smoke for when im skinning the rest of her


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2009)

any idea which lowryder cross it is? looks like a white strain nice n crystally


----------



## Fyfe (Mar 17, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> any idea which lowryder cross it is? looks like a white strain nice n crystally



unfortunately mate i have no idea, it could be anything, i had it given to me as an unknown baby. 

it is very crystally though, mmmm i want some now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2009)

rock on fyfe man get some dank down your gizzard!


----------



## mr west (Mar 17, 2009)

very nice gal fyfe, last pics a bit BRIGHT!!!!! lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> cheeeeeese!


----------



## Tatan (Mar 17, 2009)

Fyfe said:


> lmao... wow... you read the whole 900 odd posts! i tried reading it all again once but i fell asleep at some point ???
> 
> glad to see you here. im updating in a minute.


Yeah... I did read them All. I was starting my first grow, white widow and lowryder2 so i searched for similar grows and saw your lowryder journal. It was good to read cause I was just trying to read as many journals as I could to learn how to grow, and your journal was a lot of fun.


----------



## Tatan (Mar 17, 2009)

Fyfe said:


> unfortunately mate i have no idea, it could be anything, i had it given to me as an unknown baby.
> 
> it is very crystally though, mmmm i want some now


Yeah...so please let us know what is smokes like


----------



## Fyfe (Mar 18, 2009)

mr west said:


> very nice gal fyfe, last pics a bit BRIGHT!!!!! lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> cheeeeeese!


>>>>>>> puff puff.... mmmmmm  cheeeseyyyy  >>>>>>


----------



## Fyfe (Mar 18, 2009)

mr west said:


> very nice gal fyfe, last pics a bit BRIGHT!!!!! lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> cheeeeeese!


yeh it is abit bright mate lol. thats the problem with my 8mp phone cam, takes brilliant pics of people with the face recognition crap but ask it to take a pic up close of a plant and it freaks out, i'l crack out the digi cam for some macro shots before i chop for all to see.


----------



## Fyfe (Mar 18, 2009)

Tatan said:


> Yeah... I did read them All. I was starting my first grow, white widow and lowryder2 so i searched for similar grows and saw your lowryder journal. It was good to read cause I was just trying to read as many journals as I could to learn how to grow, and your journal was a lot of fun.


in that case congrats for bearing through the fat chicks to get to the end, iv readbits of this journal back and there really is some funny shit in here 

hopefully though it helped you a little? 




Tatan said:


> Yeah...so please let us know what is smokes like


i will dont worry


----------



## Tatan (Mar 18, 2009)

Fyfe said:


> in that case congrats for bearing through the fat chicks to get to the end, iv readbits of this journal back and there really is some funny shit in here
> 
> hopefully though it helped you a little?
> 
> ...


 
Yeah It did help a lot. When I started reading journals I had my plants on an incandecent bulb, lol.. so yeah. And you go through so many pages that eventually you run into the same issues you are having.


----------



## Fyfe (Mar 20, 2009)

Tatan said:


> Yeah It did help a lot. When I started reading journals I had my plants on an incandecent bulb, lol.. so yeah. And you go through so many pages that eventually you run into the same issues you are having.


in that case im happy iv helped you 

my very first plant was killed by the incandecent desease  

a few years ago before i relised the tinternet has grow forums  

would have been nice to, skunk nr 1....

anyway a few pics just before the chop chop, still no macro shots though, batteries were dead. 

Roll on some nice smoke in a week or so  

not to bad again i dont think for a 70w HPS


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 20, 2009)

lush n crystally fyfe man nice job! and all that from a 70w hps


----------



## Fyfe (Mar 20, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lush n crystally fyfe man nice job! and all that from a 70w hps


cheers don man, im happy with it. one day i'l get a nice 400w HPS and then we'l be cooking with gas


----------



## Tatan (Mar 20, 2009)

Very nice pics, will be nice will be nice seeing the buds chopped


----------



## Fyfe (Mar 25, 2009)

Tatan said:


> Very nice pics, will be nice will be nice seeing the buds chopped


oops iv already started smoking some of i  

i got 3/4 dry so im happy, just curing now for shits and giggles. 

very nice smoke though, nicer than any shit iv had since last crop anyway, and alot cheaper


----------



## mr west (Mar 25, 2009)

man after my own heart lol. My exodus cheese lasted exactly 1 wek from chop lmao and it was puka smoke, it floored 5 of my mates lol if id had more i would of floored more of me mates lmao.


----------



## Tatan (Mar 25, 2009)

Hehehehe, yeah it happens. thats why I´m going to tey to use my closet to the fullest so I wont run out when I get a steady flow of plants coming in and out of my veg flower room. 

I´m really happy for you Fyfe that your smoke turned out so nice, and like you said .. yeah cheaper than getting it somewhee else and much moe rewarding !


----------



## welsh wizz (May 1, 2009)

you gone into hibernation fyfe lol.


----------



## Tatan (May 2, 2009)

Yeah damn.. where the hell is Fyfe


----------



## welsh wizz (Jul 22, 2009)

What you got growing fyfe long time no chat lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2009)

come in fyfy your time is up?!?


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 20, 2010)

im still alive 

sorry for my long winded absence lads, i have canged work so no comp for a while, shiny new laptop and internet at home nw though 

oh and a skunk nr1 and a hindu kush  

well i couldnt resist 

lookin forward to catching up with you all again.


----------



## mr west (Jan 20, 2010)

Fyfe said:


> im still alive
> 
> sorry for my long winded absence lads, i have canged work so no comp for a while, shiny new laptop and internet at home nw though
> 
> ...


Hey there Fyfe mate, happy new year and that lol, how the devil are u?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2010)

hey hey hey welcome back to the fold fyfsta! happy new year man. 

the award for longest wait for an update goes too......................


----------

